# Spain/Portugal where are you?



## moonshadow

As there are quite a few of us wandering around the Iberian Peninsula, chasing the weather,just thought it would be nice to have a thread for saying where we are and any recommendations for stopovers🛏/sights to see/places to eator drinkand maybe meet up:blah:


----------



## rockape

At La Manga at the moment until 15th Feb and then ferry from Calais on 20th


----------



## carol

I'm parked up on the sea front at Cadiz. Staying tonight then moving along the coast Jerez de Frontera I think. Yes, would be great to see people!


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> I'm parked up on the sea front at Cadiz. Staying tonight then moving along the coast Jerez de Frontera I think. Yes, would be great to see people!



There's some lovely places along there, it'll be a while till we catch up with you!


----------



## moonshadow

Forgot to mention we are heading to Peniscola tonight heard it's an attractive town with a castle, of course, it was used for a couple of well known films, but can't remember the names


----------



## iampatman

Still in Bolnuevo, back to the UK for a few days next week for a funeral and then back here until mid April.

Pat


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Lisboa camping*

Campsite till Tuesday. The. A few days just S of Lisbon and then heading to Porto for 21st February.


----------



## MarkJ

moonshadow said:


> Forgot to mention we are heading to Peniscola tonight heard it's an attractive town with a castle, of course, it was used for a couple of well known films, but can't remember the names



Sadly not there at the moment but we were in Peniscola a few weeks back. We parked in the town but later saw others parked at the far end of the harbour by the Port buildings.


----------



## Gee

*Fuengirola Feria.*

Still at the feria in Fuengirola. Never seen so many vans here. Space for about 40 in the tolerated car park. Counted 76 last night including the nearby "car" parks. Probably busier than usual as La Cala Mijas keeps getting cleared. 3 times in the last 3 weeks. The nearby campsites are saying they're full as well. 

Don't know how long before we're moved on as a few Dutch vans are now camping with chairs, solar panels, mats and....... pot plants  outside their vans. They've been told by quite a few people including me this camping and will get us all chucked off but they just shrug it off and say whatever. 

Rain last night but suns out now and warm.


----------



## Deleted member 19733

moonshadow said:


> Forgot to mention we are heading to Peniscola tonight heard it's an attractive town with a castle, of course, it was used for a couple of well known films, but can't remember the names



Hi Sue & Martin, El Cid epic film was made in Peniscola, check out  https://db.tt/uD7o5pqY 

Have fun and enjoy yourselves.

Cheers Lou & Terri :cheers::cheers::have fun::goodluck:


----------



## moonshadow

MarkJ said:


> Sadly not there at the moment but we were in Peniscola a few weeks back. We parked in the town but later saw others parked at the far end of the harbour by the Port buildings.



That's where we stopped and within 5 minutes, before we had left the van the police came and moved us on. Apparently, it's on the website they said, motorhomes are not allowed in the town.


----------



## Catchedicam

*Just South of Cordoba*

We are just south of Cordoba and will be moving on tomorrow to stay at Embalsa de Cubillas for perhaps a couple of nights. Then heading for inland Murcia, towards Bullas via Caravaca de La Cruz.


----------



## Pauljenny

We're overwintering in an Algarve village,25 miles west of the Spanish border, 10 miles inland.
Loads of cheap, traditional places to eat and buy me a beer.
If you're passing, just ask.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

Javea now, Benidorm next week..
Bd..


----------



## moonshadow

Pauljenny said:


> We're overwintering in an Algarve village,25 miles west of the Spanish border, 10 miles inland.
> Loads of cheap, traditional places to eat and buy me a beer.
> If you're passing, just ask.



Give us another clue ....?


----------



## witzend

moonshadow said:


> Give us another clue ....?



Is it on N2 ?


----------



## carol

He's obviously keeping it a secret. He doesn't want us lot of wanderers ending up on his doorstep! :wave:


----------



## MykCamper

Bigusdickus said:


> Javea now, Benidorm next week..
> Bd..



Got chucked off at Javia ( Xavia ) by police after one night stop, along with 10 other MH's even though we were parked within the white lines and Not showing to be obvious camping 
Now at Las Marinas, at the Westside of Roquestas de Mar (N 36° 43' 14.9" W 02°38' 0.3" ) camping allowed,:banana: until March, (by the looks off all the Krauts, who have been here All winter, ) toilet dump, again just follow a cassette bearing Kraut, :lol-053:no water, but sensitivity in parking is required to not upset the local residents:rolleyes2:! There is plenty of room on the quiet, urban roadside parking!:wave:


----------



## Canalsman

At a free aire in Ibi inland from Alicante. Heading tomorrow for an aire at nearby Castalla where there is supposed to be hookup available. 

I can then use my power hungry laptop to catch up on all the many outstanding POI updates. I have found lots of places to add so far on my trip, and there are plenty of others from our members on the road as well as some gleaned from fellow travellers I have met.

I stayed overnight in Peniscola on the prom. In the morning I found a note from the police advising very politely that motor homes are not permitted to park overnight. A refreshing change ...


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> He's obviously keeping it a secret. He doesn't want us lot of wanderers ending up on his doorstep! :wave:



How we supposed to buy him a beer then


----------



## REC

We should be in central Portugal by now  booked for 18th Jan, now delayed till at least 15th Feb due to father in law illness. With you all in spirit though!


----------



## moonshadow

That's a shame. We will be in mid portugal in  March, hopefully the weather will have improved by then


----------



## REC

Where do you stay in central Portugal? We have a barn near Figueiro DOS Vinhos, and travel down in the van stay a while, then  go back slowly through Spain and France, different routes each time. Good campsite at foz de alges. 
Turismo - Parque de Campismo - Município de Figueiró dos Vinhos


----------



## Pauljenny

moonshadow said:


> How we supposed to buy him a beer then &#55357;&#56836;



Now you're talking !

Look at the N270, heading west, from Tavira. 
We're at Santa Catarina  Da Fonte Do Bispo.

Don't all come at once, I'm a slow drinker.:cheers:


----------



## spigot

Leaving Cullera today, only Asterix here at present.
We're heading for Simat to take on water etc.
Then we follow our nose down the coast, looking for nooks & crannies to park up with no other vans in sight.
We find we get left alone that way.


----------



## somejest

*central portugal*



REC said:


> Where do you stay in central Portugal? We have a barn near Figueiro DOS Vinhos, and travel down in the van stay a while, then  go back slowly through Spain and France, different routes each time. Good campsite at foz de alges.
> Turismo - Parque de Campismo - Município de Figueiró dos Vinhos



Aire at Villa vela de rodeo nice spot


----------



## moonshadow

REC said:


> Where do you stay in central Portugal? We have a barn near Figueiro DOS Vinhos, and travel down in the van stay a while, then  go back slowly through Spain and France, different routes each time. Good campsite at foz de alges.
> Turismo - Parque de Campismo - Município de Figueiró dos Vinhos



Not really central Portugal more mid Portugal on the coast, Foz d'arelho to Figuera da Foz, some lovely places to stop beautiful beaches


----------



## witzend

Pauljenny said:


> Look at the N270, heading west, from Tavira.
> We're at Santa Catarina



Is it near a restaurnt that welcomes motorhomes we,ve stayed there before


----------



## 5andy

We are In a small aide in Carinena, just off the A23 south of Zaragoza.and the only people here. It is a nice enough town with its own bull ring. Certainly recommend it as a stopover.


----------



## Lee

We are moseying down the Costa's, been to cullera, Simat, Daimus and now parked at Xabia tonight before heading down towards  Aguilas.  18* in the shade...


----------



## Pauljenny

witzend said:


> Is it near a restaurnt that welcomes motorhomes we,ve stayed there before



That's the one., opposite the distillery.
There are better eateries than that one,nearby.
The atmosphere at your place cooled a little,when the Patron chased his wife out, with a knife.
The French and Belgians park there when the come to stock up with the local fire water.


----------



## Skar

5andy said:


> We are In a small aide in Carinena, just off the A23 south of Zaragoza.and the only people here. It is a nice enough town with its own bull ring. Certainly recommend it as a stopover.



We stopped there on our way back last May, good parking and services (free) and a great little town with a lot of pubs and bars, had a great time there.


----------



## moonshadow

LeeLinda said:


> We are moseying down the Costa's, been to cullera, Simat, Daimus and now parked at Xabia tonight before heading down towards  Aguilas.  18* in the shade...



You do know that motor homes are not allowed at Aguilas now?


----------



## Deleted user 48797

5andy said:


> We are In a small aide in Carinena, just off the A23 south of Zaragoza.and the only people here. It is a nice enough town with its own bull ring. Certainly recommend it as a stopover.



We were there last week on our way South, it's a gem. Now in Villasol at Blackpool. 
Bd..


----------



## 5andy

Bigusdickus said:


> We were there last week on our way South, it's a gem. Now in Villasol at Blackpool.
> Bd..




Ha! We
Just left Villasol!


----------



## spigot

We are now at Javea, plenty vans in the usual gathering area by the old funfair site, chairs out, awnings out etc.
Needless to say we didn't park there, they could get turfed off. We're tucked up in a quite side street.
Tonight we'll have a blowout meal at Scallops restaurant & tomorrow head south.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

spigot said:


> We are now at Javea, plenty vans in the usual gathering area by the old funfair site, chairs out, awnings out etc.
> Needless to say we didn't park there, they could get turfed off. We're tucked up in a quite side street.
> Tonight we'll have a blowout meal at Scallops restaurant & tomorrow head south.



Don't forget your breakfast voucher, you can leave on a full stomach. 
Bd..


----------



## spigot

Bigusdickus said:


> spigot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are now at Javea, plenty vans in the usual gathering area by the old funfair site, chairs out, awnings out etc.
> Needless to say we didn't park there, they could get turfed off. We're tucked up in a quite side street.
> Tonight we'll have a blowout meal at Scallops restaurant & tomorrow head south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your breakfast voucher, you can leave on a full stomach.
> Bd..
Click to expand...


We will try, still feel stuffed from last night!


----------



## spigot

Bigusdickus said:


> Don't forget your breakfast voucher, you can leave on a full stomach.
> Bd..



If you have 3 three course meals in 7 days, you can have the third free.
With that and the free breakfasts, one could get fat eating at Scallops.


----------



## MykCamper

Wow, what a great offer, just aint going to happen,with the police moving the MH's on every morning!&#55357;&#56872;


----------



## moonshadow

Had a good visit at La Marina yesterday now at Cabo de Palos, not at the poi but a small parking area by the recycling where we are sat at the waters edge, watching the fishermen unloading their catch. Cafes are only a few minutes walk away.


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Back at Lisboa camping*

See post ... Amazing ADAC

Came back here as super powerful on pitch water tap that cleaned snow chains and grip tracks and hot power showers for us.  Love ADAC.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

moonshadow said:


> Had a good visit at La Marina yesterday now at Cabo de Palos, not at the poi but a small parking area by the recycling where we are sat at the waters edge, watching the fishermen unloading their catch. Cafes are only a few minutes walk away.



'Know where you are, we've stopped there too, can't get any closer to the Med without falling in. We're at Blackpool till Monday then going up to Calp.  
Bd..


----------



## Canalsman

moonshadow said:


> Had a good visit at La Marina yesterday now at Cabo de Palos, not at the poi but a small parking area by the recycling where we are sat at the waters edge, watching the fishermen unloading their catch. Cafes are only a few minutes walk away.



I'll add this to the POIs ... thanks


----------



## moonshadow

Bigusdickus said:


> 'Know where you are, we've stopped there too, can't get any closer to the Med without falling in. We're at Blackpool till Monday then going up to Calp.
> Bd..



We actually chickened out and moved last night the wind was getting stronger by the minute and rocking the van, didn't fancy falling over the edge in the night, we were that close


----------



## Pauljenny

We took the East Algarve N125 road from Tavira to Villa Real, yesterday. We don't do this often.
Never seen so many motorhomes before.
Mostly French A Classes,towing trailers.
Do they issue them to every pensioner, with a sh!tty little dog included?

Castro Marim was chocker block full, the aire at Villa Real had spaces.
Alagoa looked crowded,from a mile away

No wonder the locals are complaining and the cops moving and fining.

There's too bl00dy many of us!


----------



## Canalsman

Plenty of space at La Azohia. The police are moving on those that attempt to stop in the rambla.


----------



## moonshadow

We have just left Aguilas, signs erected prohibiting camping also at Playa Calarreona and Playa de la Higeurica. On the way out of Aguilas towards Vera, there is a fuel station, Anibal, which lets you empty cassette, grey water, and fill with water (ask for the key) when you fill with fuel otherwise they charge €2. They also have a camper area where you can stay the night for €7 he also offered to include services €2 and wifi €1 for the same price presumably as we had filled with fuel. There are hot showers, €2, elec 6 amp €3, washer €4 and dryer €3. And areas big enough to wash the motorhome, small charge.

Anyway, over the border into Almeria at Playa Las Palmeras there are a few motor homes us included parked at 37°22′29.57″N 01°38′17.58″W right on the beach! Just got moved on, some people had been there 3 days and they are going back later when the coast is clear.


----------



## jacquigem

POI Admin said:


> Plenty of space at La Azohia. The police are moving on those that attempt to stop in the rambla.



Are you on the big car park next to the restaurant ?


----------



## Canalsman

jacquigem said:


> Are you on the big car park next to the restaurant ?



I was till mid afternoon. I am now parked up at Garrabillo for the night ...


----------



## jennyp19

POI Admin said:


> Plenty of space at La Azohia. The police are moving on those that attempt to stop in the rambla.



Good thing too - the snow on the mountains inland has got to go somewhere- isn't that what a ramble is for - floods draining off the mountains?


----------



## spigot

Now at Albir, in the seafront car park by the theatre. 
Don't know for how much longer, it's beginning to resemble a camper park more than a car park.
13 vans here last night, saw a miserable looking woman expat counting them this morning,


----------



## spigot

Albir


----------



## spigot

*Albir*

Albir


----------



## rugbyken

I'm on the aire at huercal-overa came inland to escape the 40 mph winds down here for last three days brilliant sunshine means sweltering in van but being buffetted about ,hairy driving on m/way this morning and tree came down just as we entered town right across main road,still wind scheduled to die of this evening and  Market tomorrow morning and this is a free casssette dump just 1mile of motorway,


----------



## moonshadow

Wind has been pretty rough here at the coast, Vera, so we stayed put. It's calmed down now. Moving on tomorrow to Roquetas de Mar, port


----------



## jake

to cold for us so came home "its warmer here !


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Clunegapyears said:


> Campsite till Tuesday. The. A few days just S of Lisbon and then heading to Porto for 21st February.



Hi, we will be headed for Porto exact same time as meeting friends flying over for weekend 24th....
Apparently two sites on beach but cheaper "municipal" site across road?  Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274

We will be at Figuera de foz 16/17th....maja


----------



## Canalsman

Had a very pleasant evening, and the odd glass, with Moonshadow ... thank you 

Off to Mojacar tomorrow. Thankfully the very gusty winds have died down.


----------



## rugbyken

your heading in the right direction chris your dogs will love La Isletta, we parked on the lower level and i went miles up the hills with molly she loved it,


----------



## carol

I'm on a great Aire called Mikki's place just past Faro, near Perra. Weather fantastic for a change! Can anyone recommend any inland Portugal not to miss and not too far north?


----------



## moonshadow

maja07 said:


> We will be at Figuera de foz 16/17th....maja



We like it there but will be there a couple of weeks after you


----------



## moonshadow

There's nothing 'odd' about our glasses, they hold wine don't they?


----------



## n brown

Hi Carol-if you fancy a laugh, pop along to the chapel of bones in Evora - well worth a visit ! there's a smaller one in Faro too. if you go to Monchique, pop int thr fire station [bombieros] and ask to see their Cadillac fire engine.there's a nice road from Monchique to Aljezur, very nice quiet run,and the beach there, and Monte Clerigo are beautiful.there's an uphill road leading off the top left corner of Monte Clerigo car park that leads to a beautiful coast track that's well worth a drive along,then down the road to Sagres, calling at Carrapateira Praia, grass to park on next to a warm waist deep  lagoon surrounding sand dunes - ooh wish we were there !


----------



## somejest

*Inland Portugal*



carol said:


> I'm on a great Aire called Mikki's place just past Faro, near Perra. Weather fantastic for a change! Can anyone recommend any inland Portugal not to miss and not too far north?



How far inland and in what direction ? Monchique has a couple of free spaces up at the observatory,great place on a clear day but not much up there just views. Also there is an Aire (commercial) in the village which I haven't stayed at but have heard good reviews,both are in the all the aires books. Further inland there are several Barragems The one at Nisa is great place and the town is nice also I believe there is an Aire at the walled town of Marvao next to a convent we went up there from the Barragem so didn't check out the stopover is quite high up so can be a bit chilly this time of year,still worth a look though. As I said in an earlier post the Aire at Rodeo is a nice spot as well. Barragem do divor is one of our favorites but no services only a water tap on the way in.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Hi, the above sounds great....if you like quaint little fishing villages then Alvor is lovely. There's an Aires right on the front with basic services and shower for a euro nearby. Next to that is €4-50 parking or €7-50 with ehu, all can be muddy in rain but weather better now ! Camping Alvor up the road very busy. All this might be on Admins poi's...maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274

The lagoons look a bit slimy, bars? Been to 90cents a pint one and "Albar" for locals. All others quiet at this time of year! The decked walkways over nature reserves are great though.  Maja


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> I'm on a great Aire called Mikki's place just past Faro, near Perra. Weather fantastic for a change! Can anyone recommend any inland Portugal not to miss and not too far north?



Silves is an interesting town and not too far north of you.  Lots of history, good grub and the chance of a boat ride down the River Arade to Portimao.. Service bus back through the villages.
North to the dams at Arade and Funchao... Often used by a group of solo wildcampers.

Take it all your electrics are working well?


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Also*

Alcotim, mertola, Luz, monsaraz, mine at Lousal - all spots we've liked.


----------



## Pauljenny

Palace and cathedral at MAFRA, north of Lisbon.
Google it.
The Convento at TOMAR.
Google that, too.
Look at them,then wonder where the money came from,then ask where the money went.


----------



## moonshadow

Fatima, south of Leiria, is the Portugese Lourdes. We were quite stunned by it - the silence. And, Sintra if you are in to palaces and castles and Ginja in chocolate cups. Talking about chocolate Obidos has a chocolate festival March/April it is a pretty, but touristy, walled town (village) there is motorhome parking too! All of thes are just north of Lisbon.


----------



## witzend

If you visit Cape Saint Vincent as far S W as you can go theres the light house and the Fort at Sagress with plenty of free parking to visit and don,t forget Faro Beach out by the airport free there to


----------



## Stanski

*Cadiz*

Been slowly progressing along the coast from Fuengirola, stayed longer at Tarifa than planned (food poisoning), but now weather improving with daily sun albeit a chill in the wind.
Cadiz is nice, we are in a bar Opp the Cathedral.

Off to Rona, to find a nice stop tonight.

Still intend to go to Cullera,  on way back, but weather may entice us into Portugal.


----------



## valmog

*Valmog in Portugal in Sagres by fort*

:heart:





loulou said:


> Hi Sue & Martin, El Cid epic film was made in Peniscola, check out  https://db.tt/uD7o5pqY
> 
> Have fun and enjoy yourselves.
> 
> Cheers Lou & Terri :cheers::cheers::have fun::goodluck:


----------



## Canalsman

Spent last night at La Isleta  ... nice spot.

Found VWAlan already there and we enjoyed a beer together


----------



## Canalsman

Tonight I am at Aguadulce where I have found an excellent car park right by the prom and the beach. And there's a tap ...

This will be in the next POI release, along with many new places I have identified.


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> Silves is an interesting town and not too far north of you.  Lots of history, good grub and the chance of a boat ride down the River Arade to Portimao.. Service bus back through the villages.
> North to the dams at Arade and Funchao... Often used by a group of solo wildcampers.
> 
> Take it all your electrics are working well?



Seems so, Paul. I keep testing my wipers as I'm driving, just in case! Think I'm going to be needing them tomorrow by the sounds of things! Weather forecast sounds bad. Thanks for the tips. I wild camped somewhere in Tomar years ago but no idea where.


----------



## moonshadow

On Gibralter having overnighted here, was advised by a nice man in blue at the border crossing that it would be safer. Currently at the top of the rock, amazing views, glad to have got here in sunshine and before the rain comes tomorrow


----------



## Pauljenny

If you get chance, ( don't go out of your way, please), can you call into a pharmacy,as you cruise through the shopping streets.
We need to know if  we will be able to pick up, over the counter, these tablets.
They are known by various names.

BOLAMYN SR 500Mg

DIAGEMET XL 500 Mg

GLUCIENT SR. 500Mg

 GLUCOPHAGE SR 500Mg.

Or similar..

Just a simple yes or no answer is all we require.
Enjoy your  visit.. You can always go into the caverns,if it rains.


----------



## moonshadow

On Gibralter having overnighted here, was advised by a nice man in blue at the border crossing that it would be safer. Currently at the top of the rock, amazing views, glad to have got here in sunshine and before the rain comes tomorrow


----------



## spigot

We're now at El Campello, dozens of vans parked up by the river, but we are tucked up in a quiet side street.
We have stayed by the river in the past but noticed a lot of flies, also mossies popping in for a bite,


----------



## carol

I wish I had some inkling of where the stops that are mentioned are. Unfortunately my Spain/Portugal map is so big it's unusable! Need a road map book instead but none in the garages


----------



## Lee

We have moved south past Agua Amanda, San jose, la marina, Guadix, Granada, luxury poi nr estoponia, and now torreguardia overlooking the beach for the week.....


----------



## carol

I wish I had some inkling of where the stops that are mentioned are. Unfortunately my Spain/Portugal map is so big it's unusable! Need a road map book instead but none in the garages


----------



## iampatman

carol said:


> I wish I had some inkling of where the stops that are mentioned are. Unfortunately my Spain/Portugal map is so big it's unusable! Need a road map book instead but none in the garages



Hi Carol,

Can you not find some WiFi somewhere and search for the locations on Google Maps, Maps.me or whatever. Can you put the locations into your SatNav?

Pat


----------



## carol

iampatman said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Can you not find some WiFi somewhere and search for the locations on Google Maps, Maps.me or whatever. Can you put the locations into your SatNav?
> 
> Pat



Hi Pat, yes I could google earth them. Never thought. Duh


----------



## witzend

*Lidil wifi*

Lidil free wifi in stores now


----------



## carol

witzend said:


> Lidil free wifi in stores now



Was in a Lidl a few days ago and saw the first cafe. Amazingly cheap and if it had free wifi too, didn't notice but even better!


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Was in a Lidl a few days ago and saw the first cafe. Amazingly cheap and if it had free wifi too, didn't notice but even better!



Not seen one of those yet or free wifi, where were you ?


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> Not seen one of those yet or free wifi, where were you &#55357;&#56836;?



Erm....erm....might have been Tavira but not sure as it was an impromptu stop en route. You know the feeling, see a Lidl sign and pop in for anything!


----------



## jennyp19

carol said:


> Erm....erm....might have been Tarifa but not sure as it was an impromptu stop en route. You know the feeling, see a Lidl sign and pop in for anything!



Is t it amazing the amount of stuff they have that you didn't know you needed 

:have fun:


----------



## witzend

jennyp19 said:


> Is t it amazing the amount of stuff they have that you didn't know you needed
> 
> :have fun:



The Chinese Shops got them beat hands down for that


----------



## carol

witzend said:


> The Chinese Shops got them beat hands down for that



I know, it's a challenge to not come out with something you didn't know you needed!


----------



## Deleted member 919

carol said:


> I know, it's a challenge to not come out with something you didn't know you needed!



I love them they should open some in my area :lol-053: Best i have seen was in Alte a little traditional Portugese village north of Guia ,It was a small shop front but nearly as big as a hypermarket inside and everything you would need or not need as is usually the case.:scared:


----------



## witzend

*Oh No*

Heck where are you hiding today what a day it is first view of blue sky 15.00


----------



## n brown

Chinese shops, selling exploding lighters and electric cable you can strip with your thumbnail ! 
have you had a pastel de nata yet ?


----------



## moonshadow

Have seen them in Mercadona but waiting for Portugal!


----------



## carol

n brown said:


> Chinese shops, selling exploding lighters and electric cable you can strip with your thumbnail !
> have you had a pastel de nata yet ?



Is that the little custard tart? Yes, had a few, only 35 cents and yummy. Or is Yuit something else? I'm at Silves. Weather has been so bad it's unbelievable! Should've gone to Spain!


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> Is that the little custard tart? Yes, had a few, only 35 cents and yummy. Or is Yuit something else? I'm at Silves. Weather has been so bad it's unbelievable! Should've gone to Spain!



Trouble is, Carol, 
This weather is coming from Spain..
And very welcome it is for the farmers.
Those unlucky folk arriving at Faro Airport for a long golfing weekend, won't be too happy though.
They, and the rain ,should be gone by Tuesday.

We're going nowhere, the van bogged down,cos we parked up in too much of a hurry.
Another adventure.
!


----------



## Stanski

*SEVILLE - a wet blustery Sunday morning*

In the Euro12, campsite, escorted by port security, they allowed me in to the port, but did not want me to park on the Waters' edge.  Strange guarding I thought, when I entered the site.

Funny thing though 2 days ago could not find the aire at Rota,  asked the local police, they gave me also an escorted journey to the site.

Had a good Saturday, watching the rugby in ONeils, SEVILLE, as both Ireland and England won we both were happy.
Looking forward to Tuesday - the sun returns everyone tells me.


----------



## gsm1956

*At Mikkis place to stay Pera*

If you have been to Mikkis you have probably been many times, if you have never been you are missing out. Most people stay longer than expected and some people have taken root here.


----------



## moonshadow

Stanski said:


> Funny thing though 2 days ago could not find the aire at Rota,  asked the local police, they gave me also an escorted journey to the site.



We were at Rota Friday night, absolutely jam packed! Currently at El Puerto de Santa Maria, thought we were going to be blown to Cadiz in the night, it's lashing down with rain now. Let's hope the forecast is right about Tuesday! Were planning to go to El Rocio but with this much rain suspect it will be a sand bath, it certainly was last year when we visited, so going to head on to Portugal in a few days. Pastel de Nata yay!


----------



## Pauljenny

Spectacular storm last night , but the wind has changed to southerly, changing the forecast to an improvement from tomorrow.

As we can have winds from all 4 quadrants in a day, it's difficult to forecast.

I use a  Russian weather channel  .... GIS Meteo. They are pretty good. We must  have a Russian spy in the village .


----------



## spigot

carol said:


> I wish I had some inkling of where the stops that are mentioned are. Unfortunately my Spain/Portugal map is so big it's unusable! Need a road map book instead but none in the garages 



Carol,
Get a Marco Polo road atlas Spain & Portugal, I've seen them in bookshops & stationers, use them myself, don't bother with satnag anymore.


----------



## n brown

*Portuguese CCTV  you're being watched !*


----------



## carol

gsm1956 said:


> If you have been to Mikkis you have probably been many times, if you have never been you are missing out. Most people stay longer than expected and some people have taken root here.



Yes, just moved on from there a couple of days ago. At Alte now and I've actually seen the sun and less rain than Silves apparently.


----------



## spigot

We are now sitting in the sunshine enjoying a beer in the marina at El Campello & it's extremely hot.
We don't  bother with Portugal, reckon it cops the crap weather coming in off the Atlantic.
Also we like to swim & the Med is much calmer.


----------



## alanojones

*Weather*

At la azhola. Showers during the night, but now sunny and warm. Lovely site.


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> We are now sitting in the sunshine enjoying a beer in the marina at El Campello & it's extremely hot.
> We don't  bother with Portugal, reckon it cops the crap weather coming in off the Atlantic.
> Also we like to swim & the Med is much calmer.



Good for you, M&M it's chucking it down again. However, I do think Portugal is beautiful


----------



## specky4eyes

"Yes, just moved on from there a couple of days ago. At Alte now and I've actually seen the sun and less rain than Silves apparently."

I understood that the police moved people off the aire/aires at Alte. Is this the case?


----------



## specky4eyes

carol said:


> Good for you, M&M it's chucking it down again. However, I do think Portugal is beautiful



I understood that the police moved people off the aire/aires at Alte. Is this the case?


----------



## specky4eyes

carol said:


> Yes, just moved on from there a couple of days ago. At Alte now and I've actually seen the sun and less rain than Silves apparently.



I understood that the police moved people off the aire/aires at Alte. Is this the case?


----------



## carol

specky4eyes said:


> I understood that the police moved people off the aire/aires at Alte. Is this the case?



Don't know about that. It's a bit in the middle of nowhere. Ther are vans on the parking areas near the roundabout before you get to the village, where the official Aire is, I believe.


----------



## n brown

things to do in Alte-
 take a lie-down selfie on the concrete bed by the bogs 
visit the waterfall behind the boneyard

that's it


----------



## moonshadow

spigot said:


> We are now sitting in the sunshine enjoying a beer in the marina at El Campello & it's extremely hot.
> We don't  bother with Portugal, reckon it cops the crap weather coming in off the Atlantic.
> Also we like to swim & the Med is much calmer.



We love Portugal, we're not just there for the beer (weather) it's got some amazing places to visit and the people are lovely, language bit of a challenge though but we get by for the essentials!


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Don't know about that. It's a bit in the middle of nowhere. Ther are vans on the parking areas near the roundabout before you get to the village, where the official Aire is, I believe.



There'll be a few more encamped up by the cemetery, neighbours are quiet though! Had a lovely visit there last year, definitely walk to the waterfall. Good restaurants too especially the one with the traditionally dressed man and lady mannequins outside.


----------



## Pauljenny

n brown said:


> things to do in Alte-
> take a lie-down selfie on the concrete bed by the bogs
> visit the waterfall behind the boneyard
> 
> that's it



Pretty little tourist attraction,nice for the golfing wives to visit while the boys do the serious stuff on the greens.

We wildcamped up in the lay-by opposite those bogs, for a week in 2000 . Cops were great, the chap in the kiosk was helpful and made us welcome . Most other vans were clustered round the old washouse

We went back the next year, in a downpour. The cops stopped us going up to the Fonte Grande.
We decided to run down to the coast,for shelter.
Crossing the bridge, the river was boiling over the waterfall,running blood red.
About an hour after we left, the cliff face washed away.
We would have been marooned if the cops hadn't warned us off. They repaired the cliffs by rendering them in concrete and eventually covered that with a huge painted Portuguese flag.

Is it still there?


----------



## Deleted member 58274

moonshadow said:


> There'll be a few more encamped up by the cemetery, neighbours are quiet though! Had a lovely visit there last year, definitely walk to the waterfall. Good restaurants too especially the one with the traditionally dressed man and lady mannequins outside.



Hi, we at Nazare on west coast of Portugal and have enjoyed the locals (men and women) in traditional dress. The funicular not working today so had to catch bus up to old town with wonderful church. On other topics...we too enjoy the China shops !! We use lidl a lot too. Problem in Portugal can't find nuke chicken or ribs like in Spain LOL !!   Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274

So...where you now moonshadow?  Maja


----------



## Pauljenny

maja07 said:


> Hi, we at Nazare on west coast of Portugal and have enjoyed the locals (men and women) in traditional dress. The funicular not working today so had to catch bus up to old town with wonderful church. On other topics...we too enjoy the China shops !! We use lidl a lot too. Problem in Portugal can't find nuke chicken or ribs like in Spain LOL !!   Maja



Try the Porco Preto... Black pigmeat... they feed them on acorns from the cork trees . Chops, thin steaks ,,, lovely. 

Try the flat thin Turkey Steaks... bifes de Peru. 

They do cracking fresh sausages. The pink ones are superb .. the dark brown ones are more spicy.
Try to find a proper butcher.... Talho .


----------



## n brown

Leitao makes a tasty breakfast snack, you can get one in the freezer section of Intermarche in Messines


----------



## moonshadow

maja07 said:


> So...where you now moonshadow?  Maja



Rota, but heading to Portugal tomorrow. Nazare one of our favourite stops, may pop in on our way up to Sao Pedro de Moel, to see my daughter. Where are you headed next?


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Hi moonshadow, we have a week or so to spare between here (nazare) and Porto. Was thinking of Figueiro de foz on way but what was that place you suggested ?  Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274

....ah, seen San Pedro....is it a good place to visit? Maja


----------



## rockape

Leaving La Manga today, slightly raining, heading to Caravaca de la Cruz. Don't know where I will be tonight.


----------



## spigot

Weather's gone belly-up here in Campello today, cloudy, drizzly, grey, dull & murky.
Just like the UK, but without the cold bit.


----------



## moonshadow

maja07 said:


> ....ah, seen San Pedro....is it a good place to visit? Maja



Hi Maja, that is where my daughter lives. It is very quiet this time of year mostly second homes, but the beaches are beautiful as are the pine forests behind no problems parking! Figuera da Foz is very nice right on the beach and we are also planning on visiting Aveiro, which is also before you get to Porto, there was an article in one of the weekend papers about it a while back.


----------



## spigot

spigot said:


> Weather's gone belly-up here in Campello today, cloudy, drizzly, grey, dull & murky.
> Just like the UK, but without the cold bit.



Yippee!,
            Sun's come out, clouds have gone.
Looks like another hot one,  21deg forecast for today(Alicante).


----------



## witzend

Suns out again nr Faro 15° now. Been getting strong open wifi signal notifications on phone for some time works fo a few mins then stops just worked out its coming from the local bus while it waits at the stop


----------



## Deleted member 919

moonshadow said:


> There'll be a few more encamped up by the cemetery, neighbours are quiet though! Had a lovely visit there last year, definitely walk to the waterfall. Good restaurants too especially the one with the traditionally dressed man and lady mannequins outside.


this one


----------



## Deleted member 919

Pauljenny said:


> Pretty little tourist attraction,nice for the golfing wives to visit while the boys do the serious stuff on the greens.
> 
> We wildcamped up in the lay-by opposite those bogs, for a week in 2000 . Cops were great, the chap in the kiosk was helpful and made us welcome . Most other vans were clustered round the old washouse
> 
> We went back the next year, in a downpour. The cops stopped us going up to the Fonte Grande.
> We decided to run down to the coast,for shelter.
> Crossing the bridge, the river was boiling over the waterfall,running blood red.
> About an hour after we left, the cliff face washed away.
> We would have been marooned if the cops hadn't warned us off. They repaired the cliffs by rendering them in concrete and eventually covered that with a huge painted Portuguese flag.
> 
> Is it still there?


Yes its still there


----------



## moonshadow

rebbyvid said:


> this one
> View attachment 50744



That's the one!


----------



## Pauljenny

rebbyvid said:


> Yes its still there
> View attachment 50745View attachment 50746



Looks like it could do with a touch up...

Mind you, don't we all?


----------



## Pauljenny

Coffee outdoors,followed by lunch on the terrace.
Time to bring the laundry in, rainclouds  arriving from the SW.


----------



## witzend

Any news on Sagress Fort I,ve just been told all vans where moved recently and from several other locations south from Sines to the Cape


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> That's the one!



Walked past there this morning. It's a gorgeous village. Bet it's heaving in summer though.


----------



## witzend

***** said:


> any vehicle with even a step out was fined!



Yes they don,t need much of a excuse I wasn,t fined at Carpenteria last year but when I argued camping or parking he said how can you not be camping in this vehicle thats what its made for


----------



## n brown

rockape said:


> Leaving La Manga today, slightly raining, heading to Caravaca de la Cruz. Don't know where I will be tonight.


Wetherspoons looks lively ! Shocking 100-man Wetherspoons brawl in Trowbridge caught on camera - YouTube


----------



## Canalsman

I'm at Fuengirola tonight. Passing through Torremolinos earlier there were large numbers of 'vans parked up despite very large and unambiguous signs on the entry road stating that motorhomes are not welcome overnight. 

Are these people in need of a trip to a well-known high street optician, or are they just dumb?

Sometimes we are our own worst enemies!


----------



## somejest

*People needing glasses*

To be fair and I'm not making them right most wild campers have parked next to one of those signs it seems sometimes it's acceptable and others not. If you don't mind the possibility of a bang on the door in the middle of the night and being told you've got to move on (and maybe pay a fine) then some will take the chance.


----------



## spigot

Consum Supermercados are offering San Miguel beer for 50 centimos per 500ml tin down from 79 cents. 
That's €1 per litre, in my estimation that works out at around 50 pence per pint!
No wonder I've got a sore head.


----------



## Pauljenny

spigot said:


> Consum Supermercados are offering San Miguel beer for 50 centimos per 500ml tin down from 79 cents.
> That's €1 per litre, in my estimation that works out at around 50 pence per pint!
> No wonder I've got a sore head.



No wonder the place is heaving with cheapskate motorhomers.
They put out bait and then wonder why they're overrun.
Enjoy your Paradise.
We get a cracking Portuguese larger from Lidl for 89c a litre.
But, Shhh! Keep it under your hat.


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> No wonder the place is heaving with cheapskate motorhomers.
> They put out bait and then wonder why they're overrun.
> Enjoy your Paradise.
> We get a cracking Portuguese larger from Lidl for 89c a litre.
> But, Shhh! Keep it under your hat.



Cmon, name it then Paul! Then we can buy it and put the price up for all you smug, sorry mean lucky buggers who live here!


----------



## moonshadow

spigot said:


> Consum Supermercados are offering San Miguel beer for 50 centimos per 500ml tin down from 79 cents.
> That's €1 per litre, in my estimation that works out at around 50 pence per pint!
> No wonder I've got a sore head.



We've seen litre bottles of San Miguel Carrefour & Mercadona for €1 each.


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> Cmon, name it then Paul! Then we can buy it and put the price up for all you smug, sorry mean lucky buggers who live here! &#55357;&#56836;



Smug ? Me?
Oh yes, that's OK &#55357;&#56842;.
It's called Argus, comes in 1litre bottles and smaller cans.
They do a black beer.. Cerveja Preta, too.
Mixed half and they make a beer that's very like Hobgoblin.
Which explains my physique.


----------



## mygrassisblue

We are going to be on the ferry to Santander on Tuesday and I am looking for info on hook up connections available in Spain & Portugal for sites and aires if we need them.
Are they the same now as the UK blue plug or do some still have the 2 pin type?
Many thanks in advance to all you experienced Snowbirds..
Don & Linda


----------



## Canalsman

European two-pin in my experience ...

If you have a refillable LPG system be aware that Spain uses what is called an Euro connector. Spain,  however, is the only country that uses it.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

mygrassisblue said:


> We are going to be on the ferry to Santander on Tuesday and I am looking for info on hook up connections available in Spain & Portugal for sites and aires if we need them.
> Are they the same now as the UK blue plug or do some still have the 2 pin type?
> Many thanks in advance to all you experienced Snowbirds..
> Don & Linda



Hi, you will definitely need an adapter as most Aires and 7 out of 10 sites still use 2 pin from what we have seen all this winter (Spain and now Portugal) Adapters only a tenner or so. Oh, an extension lead and 3 to 2 pin adapter is handy for running a second cable for cooking outside. The frenchie's have leccy everything to take advantage of either free electric or campsite electric already paid for. You may already know all this ... Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Oh, if limited to one power outlet (some sites plug you in then lock the access door) we just dangle extension out of window!! Maja


----------



## mygrassisblue

Thanks for the quick info.
I will pop into the shop for an adapter today.
Don't think I will have room for any outdoor leccy cooking gear though but I will make up a lead in case.

I have Euro & dish adapters for LPG tank so should be ok with that.
Just need to plan a couple of stops from ferry to Portugal now.
Don & Linda


----------



## spigot

moonshadow said:


> We've seen litre bottles of San Miguel Carrefour & Mercadona for €1 each.



I realize that, but 500ml tins stack neatly in the bottom of my fridge.

Leaving room in the door for bottles of tonic & vino blanco.

I must sound like a pi$$-artist!


----------



## witzend

moonshadow said:


> As there are quite a few of us wandering around the Iberian Peninsula, chasing the weather,just thought it would be nice to have a thread for saying where we are :



Untangling our lecky leads and sorting gas connectors


----------



## somejest

*portugal stops*



mygrassisblue said:


> Thanks for the quick info.
> I will pop into the shop for an adapter today.
> Don't think I will have room for any outdoor leccy cooking gear though but I will make up a lead in case.
> 
> I have Euro & dish adapters for LPG tank so should be ok with that.
> Just need to plan a couple of stops from ferry to Portugal now.
> Don & Linda



What time do you arrive Santander ? made friend request as we on our way down from Dieppe on Saturday will get to Santander around Tue/Wed might bump into each other. We stay at site with the elephants near Santander for at least 1 night.Then on to Salamanca area for a night.


----------



## Canalsman

mygrassisblue said:


> Thanks for the quick info.
> I will pop into the shop for an adapter today.
> Don't think I will have room for any outdoor leccy cooking gear though but I will make up a lead in case.
> 
> I have Euro & dish adapters for LPG tank so should be ok with that.
> Just need to plan a couple of stops from ferry to Portugal now.
> Don & Linda



This is the type of LPG adapter needed:

Autogas LPG Euro Nozzle Connector Filler Adapter no one way valve


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Hi all, Don....we are going the other way round so up through west/north Spain when we leave Porto on 27th.  However, depending on your route others may advise...but we have been told that roads/sites north of Porto have been badly affected by the rains lately...all may improve by the time you set off. If you head diagonally down we can recommend Burgos cathedral as arguably the best in the world. We did it last year when heading to Bilbao. We will be doing Salamanca for the first time on our way north. Have heard good reports...any more gladly received.

On the take away beer front, yes, can be cheap as mentioned previously but you struggle to find a weak beer which is swillable LOL !! Solution, we buy the Argus as previously mentioned but also the blue tins of alcohol-free (also from Lidl) and mix em !! Brings it to a nice 2.5 to 3% drink...I can hear some of you howling in derision.....but works for us. Spigot, does that make me more of a P... A....... than you LOL !!

Maja


----------



## MykCamper

*Well I would never have believed IT ! *



spigot said:


> I realize that, but 500ml tins stack neatly in the bottom of my fridge.
> 
> Leaving room in the door for bottles of tonic & vino blanco.
> 
> I must sound like a pi$$-artist!



:idea: If the hat fits! Wear it, Mike!!!
Long established line of P1sh heds! Walk tall, you are keeping a lot of people employed!!:bow::wave::cheers:


----------



## MykCamper

*Enjoy !!*

Lidl also have Perlenbacher in a Black 500 ml can Abv 7.9 :idea:  mix two of them to get full appreciation!:scared::lol-053::cheers:


----------



## spigot

That sounds like brain-damage, Mike


----------



## mygrassisblue

somejest said:


> What time do you arrive Santander ? made friend request as we on our way down from Dieppe on Saturday will get to Santander around Tue/Wed might bump into each other. We stay at site with the elephants near Santander for at least 1 night.Then on to Salamanca area for a night.



We get in at about 12.30.
Have not planned that far ahead yet but may drive for an hour or 2 after ferry before stopping for the night.
I will have a look at the site with the elephants, that would keep my dogs amused for hours.
Not sure how the friends thing works but we will be in an R reg Hymer Merc S510 with 2 Border terriers and a confused looking driver.


----------



## mygrassisblue

maja07 said:


> Hi all, Don....we are going the other way round so up through west/north Spain when we leave Porto on 27th.  However, depending on your route others may advise...but we have been told that roads/sites north of Porto have been badly affected by the rains lately...all may improve by the time you set off. If you head diagonally down we can recommend Burgos cathedral as arguably the best in the world. We did it last year when heading to Bilbao. We will be doing Salamanca for the first time on our way north. Have heard good reports...any more gladly received.
> 
> On the take away beer front, yes, can be cheap as mentioned previously but you struggle to find a weak beer which is swillable LOL !! Solution, we buy the Argus as previously mentioned but also the blue tins of alcohol-free (also from Lidl) and mix em !! Brings it to a nice 2.5 to 3% drink...I can hear some of you howling in derision.....but works for us. Spigot, does that make me more of a P... A....... than you LOL !!
> 
> Maja



Thanks for the heads up on the road conditions.
We will probably be heading diagonally and come in from the east side of Portugal.
I will probably stick with Sagres beer as only need a chaser - I have at least 4 bottles of single malt in the van - in case it is cold of course..


----------



## n brown

i like to drink, but found the beer too strong,especially super bock, so i used to mix Sagres 50/50 with water in pint glasses. but now they sell Imperial,which is about 4%,so that's my tipple


----------



## Wully

n brown said:


> i like to drink, but found the beer too strong,especially super bock, so i used to mix Sagres 50/50 with water in pint glasses. but now they sell Imperial,which is about 4%,so that's my tipple



Think the best beer I've ever had was in Portugal on draft it was Tagus or tagoos never seen it in cans or bottles here would love to try again just to see if it was as good as I remember it was like drinking cream soda for the first time when you're a kid


----------



## Deleted member 58274

n brown said:


> i like to drink, but found the beer too strong,especially super bock, so i used to mix Sagres 50/50 with water in pint glasses. but now they sell Imperial,which is about 4%,so that's my tipple



Hi, with this "Imperial" are you talking about a takeaway beer from a shop, if so which one...and in Spain or Portugal or both ? All draugh beers in bars/cafes are fine as around 4% it's buying beer to drink in/around van that I was on about. ( Carrefour's in Spain do a 4.2% in a tin...none in Portugal hence my method above) Maja


----------



## n brown

bought in shops in Portugal, don't know about Spain it's 4,5 % bit more than i thought but still ok to drink all evening View attachment 50891


----------



## carol

I'm  currently parked up in Lagos after reluctantly leaving Alvor. The guide book says it's a lovely walled town. Went out yesterday to look round and no sign of loveliness apart from the Marina! Anyone been here?


----------



## n brown

there's the gold church up the west end opp the copshop,has a little museum attached. then there's a statue in the main square which is only interesting if someone's put a fag in its mouth, which the bored youth of the town often does. there's 3 million bars and restaurants selling fish , and 2 million tatty pottery/gift shops. the beach, Praia Meia is just dull. ''lovely'' isn't a word that comes to mind.[ i gather the club scene isn't too bad]
i would rather walk round Portimao,eat at Ferragudo, and spend a night in the carpark at Armacao de Pera, then get up and take a selfie in the boat on the roundabout


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Agree - prettier towns than Lagos*



n brown said:


> there's the gold church up the west end opp the copshop,has a little museum attached. then there's a statue in the main square which is only interesting if someone's put a fag in its mouth, which the bored youth of the town often does. there's 3 million bars and restaurants selling fish , and 2 million tatty pottery/gift shops. the beach, Praia Meia is just dull. ''lovely'' isn't a word that comes to mind.[ i gather the club scene isn't too bad]
> i would rather walk round Portimao,eat at Ferragudo, and spend a night in the carpark at Armacao de Pera, then get up and take a selfie in the boat on the roundabout



On the plus, it is big enough to have specialist shops like wool and computer repairs. A decent ice cream shop. On the marina side, not the new restaurant development, but at one end of the fishing huts, is a really good fish restaurant. A local told me about it. 
Much prettier villages along the coast.


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Heading to Porto*



maja07 said:


> Hi all, Don....we are going the other way round so up through west/north Spain when we leave Porto on 27th.  However, depending on your route others may advise...but we have been told that roads/sites north of Porto have been badly affected by the rains lately...all may improve by the time you set off. If you head diagonally down we can recommend Burgos cathedral as arguably the best in the world. We did it last year when heading to Bilbao. We will be doing Salamanca for the first time on our way north. Have heard good reports...any more gladly received.
> 
> Maja[/]
> 
> Heading to Porto in next few days.  Need a campsite for a night to do some serious cleaning - us and motorhome, as collecting a friend from the airport on 21st. Will then do some wilding in and around Porto.  Can you suggest a site and are you using the wild POIs for the town?  Cheers


----------



## wints

In a restaurant in Cullera...wondering where the wildcampers have gone??

Allen


----------



## Stanski

*HUELVA- Mazatlan Beach*

Actually outside the tourist office, in Mazatlan, lovely 20 reg, sun and blue sky.
Agencies have work for me though, should I stay or should I go?
Staying at mo.
Marazone (blxxdy text editor)


----------



## Byronic

Lagos. I used to spend a couple or 3 winter weeks there most years, and some time ago, I think the slave market was still functioning Anyway enough time to get to know and really like the place. In truth though it was as much to do with the reprobates (characters) that frequented and lived in Camping Trinidad (town site) in those days.


----------



## carol

There did seem more young hippies sitting around playing guitars, and people with obvious mental health issues than I've seen in one place for a while!


----------



## somejest

*Meet*



mygrassisblue said:


> We get in at about 12.30.
> Have not planned that far ahead yet but may drive for an hour or 2 after ferry before stopping for the night.
> I will have a look at the site with the elephants, that would keep my dogs amused for hours.
> Not sure how the friends thing works but we will be in an R reg Hymer Merc S510 with 2 Border terriers and a confused looking driver.



We are travelling with 4 borders !!! Have you got the aires book for Spain and Portugal ?


----------



## carol

Jays said:


> The young hippy you referred too, is quite a nice bloke.
> He collects stones, then proceeds to polish them and makes them into pendants.
> He showed me the process he uses.
> Sells them from a stall in front of his motorhome.
> This allows him to travel.
> Always have time for folk who are happy to work for what they want.
> In holland he's a lorry driver, so no room to be creative.
> Every morning he and the other camper jam and sing along.
> As for people with mental health issues on the site yes there was a few!
> Those who would not pay the three euros to stay ( proceeds to the local sports clue whose land we are staying on)
> Also the folk who every evening who got there water from the loo wash out point thus costing the club extra in water meter charges , and saved these selfish barstwarts 2 euros.



Hi Jays, you've misunderstood. I was talking about the people in the town, not the Aire. Have talked to the guy who polishes the stones. Nice lad. When I used the term "mental health issues" I wasn't being facetious but merely commenting on the obvious, sadly.


----------



## Byronic

The most colourful campsite in  my experience was Camping Bahia in Algeciras. Last stop before the Morocco bound ferries Juan Carlos Guitterez he the Maroc ticketer of choice sold most of his tickets on Bahia. Dope dealers, rooms to rent by the hour, The trans Africa outfits Top Deck travel, Dragoman, Gullivers all used to call in as would  African wildlife and travel film crews. Great times and not a few frightening ones. And then 15 years ago a distant relative of mine who along with her husbands' 6 lawyer brothers sold the site to a developer. Now just flats and houses.
Such a shame he said selfishly!


----------



## mygrassisblue

somejest said:


> We are travelling with 4 borders !!! Have you got the aires book for Spain and Portugal ?



4 Borders must be fun - 2 are a handful when they get a scent of something and mine are untrainable although it is probably my own fault.
Owning a border is worse than community service I imagine.
Don't have the aires book but plenty other resources, ********** app looks quite good and campingcar Portugal website.
We will wing it a bit and check on here as well.
How long are you away for?
Don


----------



## Canalsman

Parked 20 metres away from MykCamper in Tarifa.

Funnily he has odd glasses for wine too! (For the benefit of LeeLinda ...)


----------



## carol

POI Admin said:


> Parked 20 metres away from MykCamper in Tarifa.
> 
> Funnily he has odd glasses for wine too! (For the benefit of LeeLinda ...)



Hi Chris, are you on the pig field, or whatever it's called? Wasn't sure it still existed?


----------



## rugbyken

when we were parked at Tarifa i said to jan Mike would love it here!


----------



## Deleted member 58274

carol said:


> I'm  currently parked up in Lagos after reluctantly leaving Alvor. The guide book says it's a lovely walled town. Went out yesterday to look round and no sign of loveliness apart from the Marina! Anyone been here?



Hi Card, we were in Lagos last week....a day or two is all you need !! However, if you include a visit to the headlands in those two days it's ok. It's walkable (a mile or so) from Camping Trindade (opp. direction from old town) There's 200 steps down cliff face to caves/lagoon type experience. We enjoyed it.  Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Clunegapyears said:


> maja07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, Don....we are going the other way round so up through west/north Spain when we leave Porto on 27th.  However, depending on your route others may advise...but we have been told that roads/sites north of Porto have been badly affected by the rains lately...all may improve by the time you set off. If you head diagonally down we can recommend Burgos cathedral as arguably the best in the world. We did it last year when heading to Bilbao. We will be doing Salamanca for the first time on our way north. Have heard good reports...any more gladly received.
> 
> Maja[/]
> 
> Heading to Porto in next few days.  Need a campsite for a night to do some serious cleaning - us and motorhome, as collecting a friend from the airport on 21st. Will then do some wilding in and around Porto.  Can you suggest a site and are you using the wild POIs for the town?  Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Don, heading to Porto in an hour or so, will be sussing out sites/spots then (we are at Barra at the mo, a surf boy spit, been good for two lazy days in the sun though. Basic parque de campismo or wilding on harbour side) Anyway, we will be in Porto by lunchtime so will report back later in the day LOL !! Maja
Click to expand...


----------



## moonshadow

POI Admin said:


> Parked 20 metres away from MykCamper in Tarifa.
> 
> Funnily he has odd glasses for wine too! (For the benefit of LeeLinda ...)



Those odd glasses have obviously affect your memory it was with us!


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> Those odd glasses have obviously affect your memory it was with us!



Hahaha  Maybe he's been there twice! Is it the pigfield?


----------



## MykCamper

carol said:


> Hahaha  Maybe he's been there twice! Is it the pigfield?



Haven't seen any pigs, Carol! The odd Kraut, or is that what you were getting at!  but quite a few, newly recruited WC Brits!! 
Its the carpark next to the football stadium,to the west of Tarifa! Lovin it!


----------



## carol

MykCamper said:


> Haven't seen any pigs, Carol! The odd Kraut, or is that what you were getting at!  but quite a few, newly recruited WC Brits!!
> Its the carpark next to the football stadium,to the west of Tarifa! Lovin it!



I'll check it out. I'm loving Portugal but the weather has been patchy to say the least! Done the Algarve coast, now on the west then moving inland. Not sure where I'll hit Spain though. Would be good to meet up!


----------



## MykCamper

*Just Follow the Sun!*

The BBC weather report is showing the Algarve will have the warmest and sunniest days for the next week or so!
Rain here tomorrow, Chris admin has already left to find some more Wilding spots to the West of here!


----------



## Pauljenny

Exactly a week ago, we had 4 inches of rain in 24 hours. .Today we had breakfast and lunch outdoors,.
The first Swallows arrived. A Golden Oriole announced his  presence and the garden is bursting into bloom.
It really feels like Spring..... But! The rainfall is still below the average and we've got a stream of visitors coming out.
It'll rain when the arrive... Always does.
One pal is known as " The English Rainmaker " by the locals.
When there's a drought, the beg me to send for him.


----------



## Byronic

Pauljenny said:


> .
> It really feels like Spring..... But! The rainfall is still below the average and we've got a stream of visitors coming out.
> It'll rain when the arrive... Always does.
> One pal is known as " The English Rainmaker " by the locals.
> When there's a drought, the beg me to send for him.



Not Kenspain is it?


----------



## Canalsman

moonshadow said:


> Those odd glasses have obviously affect your memory it was with us!



Oops!


----------



## Canalsman

MykCamper said:


> The BBC weather report is showing the Algarve will have the warmest and sunniest days for the next week or so!
> Rain here tomorrow, Chris admin has already left to find some more Wilding spots to the West of here!



Found this beautiful spot this evening :

Google Maps

36.296749,-6.141576

Cliff-top walks,  beaches, lighthouse and a mirador (viewpoint).


----------



## Pauljenny

Byronic said:


> Not Kenspain is it?



Our Spanish weathman has been very quiet,lately.
Hope he's OK?


----------



## carol

Blimey did it rain last night! Carrapateira on the west coast &#55357;&#56897;


----------



## Byronic

Pauljenny said:


> Our Spanish weathman has been very quiet,lately.
> Hope he's OK?



I think he said he had posted his last thread on this site some months ago? Some members had given him some grief apparently.


----------



## spigot

This is the first time in my life that I've been stuck for water.
When all else fails we get our water from the beach showers, but due to the recent storms, these installations have been wrecked & switched off.
But Mercadona came to the rescue by selling bottled water in 8 ltr containers for just 75cents.
The first time I've paid for water, but still cheaper than going to a wretched campsite.


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> This is the first time in my life that I've been stuck for water.
> When all else fails we get our water from the beach showers, but due to the recent storms, these installations have been wrecked & switched off.
> But Mercadona came to the rescue by selling bottled water in 8 ltr containers for just 75cents.
> The first time I've paid for water, but still cheaper than going to a wretched campsite.



My god, you're a stingy old bugger! Enjoy your water! Xx


----------



## somejest

*Elephants*



somejest said:


> We are travelling with 4 borders !!! Have you got the aires book for Spain and Portugal ?



We are parked up by lake in Volvo xxx 90 + caravan leaving tomorrow going west towards a coruna stop at lighthouse ribadelo


----------



## spigot

carol said:


> My god, you're a stingy old bugger! Enjoy your water! Xx



Filled up with water from Mercadona @ 70cents per 8ltrs, drove to Carboneras & there's a plentiful supply of water, Doh!

Sleepless nights now!


----------



## Grum

We are in Tarifa and it is windy! Not stopped blowing for 2 days. We are having to stop in side alleys to stop being rocked about. On the plus side we have managed to guess the wifi password of the business we are parked outside  OK my wife got it.


----------



## somejest

*Winging it*



mygrassisblue said:


> 4 Borders must be fun - 2 are a handful when they get a scent of something and mine are untrainable although it is probably my own fault.
> Owning a border is worse than community service I imagine.
> Don't have the aires book but plenty other resources, ********** app looks quite good and campingcar Portugal website.
> We will wing it a bit and check on here as well.
> How long are you away for?
> Don


We have a shorter trip this year arrived dieppe sat going back 2nd April,in caberceno with the elephants one of our favourite spots,moving on tomorrow west towards A Coruna,probably get 1/2 way between here and there (we don't get up to early) then on to A Coruna ,then down to Arcade.


----------



## moonshadow

Ameixial lovely village, good cafe and beautiful scenery. Life is slow and the villagers are welcoming and friendly.


----------



## Pauljenny

moonshadow said:


> Ameixial lovely village, good cafe and beautiful scenery. Life is slow and the villagers are welcoming and friendly.



We thought you might like it there.
But Shhh! Keep it to ourselves.


----------



## MykCamper

Grum said:


> We are in Tarifa and it is windy! Not stopped blowing for 2 days. We are having to stop in side alleys to stop being rocked about. On the plus side we have managed to guess the wifi password of the business we are parked outside  OK my wife got it.


Only:sad: had one day in 7 without strong gales! ( The Levante,) Its the reason for it being the wind surfing capitol of Spain!


----------



## Byronic

MykCamper said:


> Only:sad: had one day in 7 without strong gales! ( The Levante,) Its the reason for it being the wind surfing capitol of Spain! &#55357;&#56870;



The Levant is the easterly wind, the Poniente being the westerly. Of the 2 the Levant blows strongest, it's the wind that forms the cloud over Gib. which can spread west as far as Tarifa at times, hides the sun for days. Good enough reason to avoid the Tarifa region wintertime if intending chancing more than a few days stay  IMO unless your a keen wind/kite surfer.


----------



## carol

I'm on a lovely little municipal campsite in Serpa. Basic but clean. €5 a night.  Lidl and intermarche round the corner and a walled town to explore. Stayed in the observatory car park at Monchique last night. 930 metres but sadly no view this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

We at a site just south of Porto....€7.10 with 10amp ehu....friends flying over Friday for long weekend. So we happy !!  Maja


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> I'm on a lovely little municipal campsite in Serpa. Basic but clean. €5 a night.  Lidl and intermarche round the corner and a walled town to explore. Stayed in the observatory car park at Monchique last night. 930 metres but sadly no view this morning.



Now you're really seeing Portugal.
Which way are you going?
have a google at Villa Vicosa.. Full aire at the bombieros, fire station and exquisite royal palace.
Elvas... Google.. Camp under the magnificent 12th century viaduct.. Aire at Intermarche, nearby.
Visit old town..a good walk.
Hope the weather stays OK and all your electrics are happy.


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Great places*



Pauljenny said:


> Now you're really seeing Portugal.
> Which way are you going?
> have a google at Villa Vicosa.. Full aire at the bombieros, fire station and exquisite royal palace.
> Elvas... Google.. Camp under the magnificent 12th century viaduct.. Aire at Intermarche, nearby.
> Visit old town..a good walk.
> Hope the weather stays OK and all your electrics are happy.



Visited both ... definitely worth a visit.  For Vila Vicosa, we over nighted 2 nights on the Barragem S of the town ... really peaceful. At Elvas, loads of room but some muppet parked right next to us - wafer apart ... and they were British, or "not-British".


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> Now you're really seeing Portugal.
> Which way are you going?
> have a google at Villa Vicosa.. Full aire at the bombieros, fire station and exquisite royal palace.
> Elvas... Google.. Camp under the magnificent 12th century viaduct.. Aire at Intermarche, nearby.
> Visit old town..a good walk.
> Hope the weather stays OK and all your electrics are happy.



Hi Paul, yes we are and it's amazing. Met a guy on this site last night. Been travelling in his very shiny van for 10 years! He mentioned all those places too. Hopefully we'll all agree to go. Electrics fine, touch wood, but no hot water . I'll try on hook up which will eliminate some causes I suppose. Hope you're both well x


----------



## Pauljenny

Feeling much better, thanks Carol.
It's Mid Feb, The swallows have arrived and we are getting itchy feet ,reading this thread.. Keep us posted.

It looks like we will have to hurry back to Blighty ,when our last guests leave , in Mid April.

 No detours, No adventures..... Got a busy May and June ,trying to shake off the medics.

Safe travels , happy days .


----------



## Stanski

*Roquemas del Mar*

Think I have spelt it right, have just watched the Rugby in a tapas bar with some characters met in car park.

Slowly meandering along the coast, back up to France, found some interesting locations and others that are not quite so,  weather OK, albeit overcast.


----------



## rugbyken

moving north we have just left la mata and gone just above la marina to playa le Pinet the aire was originally in a car park on the rd behind the village but now it's on the old campsite just of the beach , there is a bar restaurant on the beach and an area about the size of 3football pitches for parking , although no facilities on site about 2kms away towards la marina there is a repsol garage with autocaravan parking that allows dump & refill we etc for €2 ,


----------



## jennyp19

rugbyken said:


> moving north we have just left la mata and gone just above la marina to playa le Pinet the aire was originally in a car park on the rd behind the village but now it's on the old campsite just of the beach , there is a bar restaurant on the beach and an area about the size of 3football pitches for parking , although no facilities on site about 2kms away towards la marina there is a repsol garage with autocaravan parking that allows dump & refill we etc for €2 ,


 
Have they still stopped the parking on the beach at la Mata?


----------



## mygrassisblue

We have reached Portugal now and the sun has shined all day.
Staying at the little Aire in Vilar Fomoso right on the border.
 €5 per night and  €3 for hook up - somebody said 4 amp but all our stuff working anyway.
Pay at the shop across the road, shop is worth a look round.
Sells everything from matches to washing machines and a café bar inside as well.
300 yds to Intermarche which has an outdoor laundry, will try that tomorrow.
Heading south from here into Castello Branco region to look at a house.
Loving the Vinho Verde.
We are here to stay.
Don & Linda


----------



## Pauljenny

We love that cranky shop. We have to stay at least 2 nights,just so Jenny can look at EVERY  thing.

Exciting times for you. Enjoy them.


----------



## Wully

Hi all you guys in Spain lookin for a wee bit of advice was on Brittany ferries website pricing up a trip I'm planning for the summer Portsmouth to Bilbao or Santander quite pricey but was wondering if anyone uses the membership thingy £70 to join club voyager and another £120 a year £190 in total for year to get 30%
Off I won't use it probably a one off for me this year anyway. Was quoted  £1300 return with cabins both ways for 3 people and a 9 meter van. I don't have time to drive through France I've planed my trip to 16 days any ideas or tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rugbyken

hi wullie the voyager discount is 30% so on a £1300 crossing your gonna save nearly £400 , i thought it was £120 for the first year of spain £70 first year france don't need to do both and then £100 a year thereafter , not checked for a while so don't quote me see you at rutland you've just saved your diesel money no sponsorship read now!


----------



## Trish1997

I love that cranky shop also,  been there a few times, can't find the intermarche yet though.  We're currently sitting on am empty free aire,free water no electric Aire in Asco.Spain comimg inland to avoid Barcelona. A bit cooler here but we have plenty of gas. A lot quieter than the coastal ones.


----------



## witzend

Voyager club is 70£ per yr for France + a joining fee but more fo Spanish one all easy to see on their web site


----------



## moonshadow

maja07 said:


> We at a site just south of Porto....€7.10 with 10amp ehu....friends flying over Friday for long weekend. So we happy !!  Maja



Can you enlighten us to where? And is there public transport to Porto? Hope you're enjoying your weekend.


----------



## moonshadow

On the free aire at the old mining town of Lousal. Fascinating living science museum. Off to Setubal/Palmela tomorrow.


----------



## Wully

***** said:


> When I last looked a few days ago, the discount of 30% was stated as Up to 30%, therefore not fixed!
> 
> On closer inspection, it seems a 30% discount is on all Spanish crossings excluding promotional.
> see below
> Joining fee of £100, plus £120 per yr
> 
> 
> Spain Membership | Club Voyage - Travel Club - Brittany Ferries



Thanks works out at £220 first year then £120second year. still saving £180 on first trip plus breakfast vouchers think I read that full 30% doesn't apply to the cabin price needs more work.


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> On the free aire at the old mining town of Lousal. Fascinating living science museum. Off to Setubal/Palmela tomorrow.



Parked up at the Aire in Monsaraz, amazing views! Let me know what Setubal is like. There's a new campsite there, €6 a night apparently. Are you going to Lisbon and Sintra?


----------



## carol

Hi *****, got told of the water and there's a tap in the cemetery too. Found a cafe with amazing views, €3 20 for a coffee and huge glass of vino. Can't imagine what it would cost elsewhere! Re washing the van, I really need to. Got the tail end of a sand storm last week and the van is a disgrace! Came here from Luz. What a fabulous overnight stop, in between the cemetery and the church, by the Museum. Is there really somewhere to wash the van? &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## n brown

don't you find that water from the cemetery tastes a little... i don't know... boney ?


----------



## Deleted member 56601

n brown said:


> don't you find that water from the cemetery tastes a little... i don't know... boney ?



Got plenty of body though


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Parked up at the Aire in Monsaraz, amazing views! Let me know what Setubal is like. There's a new campsite there, €6 a night apparently. Are you going to Lisbon and Sintra?



Been to Setubal before, amazing garlic prawns on seafront. Really going to meet up with someone then heading to Foz d'arelho then north to see my daughter. Sintra is amazing don't try and drive through it. There is a very good aire at Odrinhas, 135 in book, small comfortable coffee bar on site and the bus goes to sintra id e volta €4 last year and the aire€6 incl electric again last year's price. Lisbon is also amazing but haven't been in motorhome


----------



## Pauljenny

Motorhome parking in Lisbon is on the North bank, at the ferry terminal by Belem,The Jeronimos Church and the Navigadores monument.

Park only in the designated area. If you park on the next block, on the west, you'll get fined.
Watch out for unofficial touts, they'll lead you to the western block,scarper with whatever tip you give them, and you'll be in trouble.
No facilities, but ideal for sightseeing and great transport links.
The bar lets you use the toilets,if you buy the odd drink and there's loos in the terminal,during opening times.


----------



## Pauljenny

***** said:


> We were very strongly advised by Portuguese M/H ers, not to use the aire, they said it was a break in waiting to happen. We heard this from not just one, but from three different people at different times.
> Better to use the ACSI and bus in!
> Then you can walk around care free!



Yes, Graham. Things may have changed since we were there 3 years ago.
We drove in, a tout was indicating that he would find us a parking place and was leading us onto the western block.
A Portuguese M homer came across and told us, in English,that this guy was a tout.. We replied in our dodgy Portuguese and he chased the tout off.
He led us back onto the proper site and told us his son was.leaving soon and we could have his pitch.
I suggested that they should join me for a beer at the bar.

2 hours later, they'd marked my card about where to go,what to see. They explained that they don't mind if the touts lead Spanish, French and German vans into trouble, but not the British .
They then insisted on settling the bill and said the son would be off in a couple of hours.
While I was waiting, I got under the van to check the grey water pipe,that had become loose.
Suddenly i found Father and son beside me. Eventually the son brought his drill and pop rivetter and did a proper job on it.

Two more beers, and I had to really insist on paying.
The son eventually wobbled off, I think he may have been a cop and breathalyser immune.
We had 4 wonderful,hectic nights there. 
It always amazes us how nice people can be.


----------



## moonshadow

Now in Foz do Arelho, sitting on the aire right next to the beach of sea/river. Huge waves coming in yesterday, much calmer today. Surprised to find some of the cafes open.


----------



## mygrassisblue

*N230 at Teixeira*

Drove through yesterday and one side of the road is gone. Barriers in place and shoring but give it a miss if possible.


----------



## moonshadow

mygrassisblue said:


> Drove through yesterday and one side of the road is gone. Barriers in place and shoring but give it a miss if possible.



Thanks for the warning, heading up that way to Sao Pedro tomorrow


----------



## carol

I've landed at an Aire at Vila Nova da Barquinha. Nothing here but a lovely free stop on the way to Tomar. Been here two nights as it's so peaceful.


----------



## rugbyken

thought Tomar was fantastic loved the way you went from a castle to a temple monastery and barracks, the helix staircase where in spite of appearing like an open spiral you can't see anyone on the other set of steps and the gardens were superb we stayed overnight on the aire just below the entrance had planned couple of hours and lost a day there,


----------



## Pauljenny

Enjoy your visit,Carol, we have the first rain, for 3 weeks, very welcome,washing away the left overs from the dust cloud.
Very unwelcome, 
Jenny just washed the winter bedding  and hung it out to dry.
Her sainted sister arrives  tonight for a 3 week visit.
Mustn't grumble.


----------



## carol

rugbyken said:


> thought Tomar was fantastic loved the way you went from a castle to a temple monastery and barracks, the helix staircase where in spite of appearing like an open spiral you can't see anyone on the other set of steps and the gardens were superb we stayed overnight on the aire just below the entrance had planned couple of hours and lost a day there,



Hi Ken, didn't see any mention of an Aire in Tomar in the Aires book? Do you have coords and is it free or paid? Apparently there's a big car park near the bus station but don't know if it's overnightable. I'm going for sentimental reasons ..... many years since I was there, wilding somewhere in my little vw van. Not even a fridge in sight.


----------



## rugbyken

your in luck carol jan logged the coords n39.6048 w8.4175 in her journal from 5 years ago because we were meeting friends there , they didn't arrive till late afternoon so we went round the garden when they arrived and the castle the next day, you will think you've finished the tour and then all of a sudden the temple opens out near the shop, the MH parking is on a tier below the castle but easy enough climb, the convent alongside was undergoing renovation work when we went there,


----------



## Canalsman

carol said:


> Hi Ken, didn't see any mention of an Aire in Tomar in the Aires book? Do you have coords and is it free or paid? Apparently there's a big car park near the bus station but don't know if it's overnightable. I'm going for sentimental reasons ..... many years since I was there, wilding somewhere in my little vw van. Not even a fridge in sight. &#55357;&#56842;



If in doubt check our POIs!

You'll find three in Tomar. CU Tomar 1 is the one you want I think ...


----------



## Canalsman

I am travelling north again!

Tonight I'm at Odeceixe having had a lovely day travelling along the Algarve coast from Sagres.

The POIs are in wonderful locations and if you want a lovely circuitous drive do what I did and hopscotch from one to the next.

But whatever you do don't fail to drive the coast road round the headland at Carrapateira. The scenery is jaw-dropping!


----------



## carol

It is, Chris, spent a while going along that coast.


----------



## Stanski

*LA Marina del Pinet*

Lovely beach and view, weather not so kind, cloudy and chilly breeze, but loved the walk on shore.

Stayed on rock outcrop at Torrevieja last night, gale blew in, not a comfy sleep, but still all good.


----------



## carol

POI Admin said:


> If in doubt check our POIs!
> 
> You'll find three in Tomar. CU Tomar 1 is the one you want I think ...



Hi Chris I checked the POIs on my satnav and didn't get any for Tomar. It was last updated at the Orkney meet. Were they on then? If so, I'm doing something wrong! I have a Garmin Camper.


----------



## rugbyken

hi stanski are you in the hole behind the cafe or up at la playa pinet , we left playa wed overnighted in a park at santa polo to catch up on washing etc now at the chapel other side of santa polo only about 5mls away,


----------



## moonshadow

Entry to the convent at Tomar is free tomorrow, Carol, as it's the first Sunday in the month! We should be there too.


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> Entry to the convent at Tomar is free tomorrow, Carol, as it's the first Sunday in the month! We should be there too.



Great! See you there. Are you stopping in Tomar? Don't know why my satnav doesn't suggest the POIs Chris mentioned. We're going to head for the big car park near the bus station. Hopefully if Chris reads this he might send me the coordinates.


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Great! See you there. Are you stopping in Tomar? Don't know why my satnav doesn't suggest the POIs Chris mentioned. We're going to head for the big car park near the bus station. Hopefully if Chris reads this he might send me the coordinates.



We're going to park at the convent initially, and figure the rest of it out afterwards. Someone mentioned the coordinates for the car park at the convent, Rugbyken perhaps? Just checked, here they are: n39.6048 w8.4175


----------



## Canalsman

carol said:


> Hi Chris I checked the POIs on my satnav and didn't get any for Tomar. It was last updated at the Orkney meet. Were they on then? If so, I'm doing something wrong! I have a Garmin Camper.



Probably not. The bulk of the Iberia POIs have been added since.

I suggest you look at the online POI Map using your web browser and/or install maps.me app and download the POIs and/or use the WC app ...


----------



## carol

Don't think I can do that on my iPad, on the road. I'll wait until the next meet. In the meantime could you pm the Tomar poi? Please?


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Don't think I can do that on my iPad, on the road. I'll wait until the next meet. In the meantime could you pm the Tomar poi? Please?



Carol, I can put the POIs on your iPad if we go to a cafe with wifi when we meet up. We actually use the iPad as a satnav, with the POIs on maps.me as we don't have a satnav. I have Pm you my mobile number I am on what's app too, contact me if you can't find us x


----------



## rugbyken

i've never mastered the poi download but i have internet with a 3 data sim and always use the POImap on the bar at the top of the page i find it so easy especially the function of street view where you can look around before you get there and can recognise the location even though you have never been there,


----------



## Canalsman

rugbyken said:


> your in luck carol jan logged the coords n39.6048 w8.4175 in her journal from 5 years ago because we were meeting friends there , they didn't arrive till late afternoon so we went round the garden when they arrived and the castle the next day, you will think you've finished the tour and then all of a sudden the temple opens out near the shop, the MH parking is on a tier below the castle but easy enough climb, the convent alongside was undergoing renovation work when we went there,



For Carol ...


----------



## carol

rugbyken said:


> i've never mastered the poi download but i have internet with a 3 data sim and always use the POImap on the bar at the top of the page i find it so easy especially the function of street view where you can look around before you get there and can recognise the location even though you have never been
> 
> I need a lesson on how to use what we've got. Ta for the tips


----------



## rugbyken

Don't worry carol I was chuntering  away to Phil at bugsworth about being unable to use the POIs and he said on an I pad nothing easier tapped the POI map and there they were felt such a **** as they say the only stupid questions are the ones you don't ask,


----------



## Wooie1958

carol;I need a lesson on how to use what we've got. Ta for the tips &#55357;&#56842;[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Carol, when you get back you really must make time to get someone to show you how to update the Garmin Camper.
> 
> Whether it`s at a meet or someone that lives local to you, make the effort because the Garmin Camper is fantastic once you`ve mastered it.
> 
> It is ridiculously easy to do and only takes a minute or so using Garmin Express, Garmin POI Loader and the instructions on here       :hammer:


----------



## Stanski

rugbyken said:


> hi stanski are you in the hole behind the cafe or up at la playa pinet , we left playa wed overnighted in a park at santa polo to catch up on washing etc now at the chapel other side of santa polo only about 5mls away,


Hello, 
Behind Cafe/Restaurant Candela, met UK couple and fixed their fridge, so stayed waiting for the Sun weatherman promised, and a thank you beer.

We shall stay Monday to get some rays, then move on towards you, have not looked where a location is yet, so shall start later.
  Warm night and already  21 degrees, lovely ain't it.

Will look for you.


----------



## carol

Wooie1958 said:


> Carol, when you get back you really must make time to get someone to show you how to update the Garmin Camper.
> 
> Whether it`s at a meet or someone that lives local to you, make the effort because the Garmin Camper is fantastic once you`ve mastered it.
> 
> It is ridiculously easy to do and only takes a minute or so using Garmin Express, Garmin POI Loader and the instructions on here       :hammer:



Hi Wooie, I've updated it using Garmin Express but no idea how to update the POIs though I confess I haven't really tried as I'm worried about messing with what I've already got! I'm not computer illiterate, just not savvy. Thanks for the advice


----------



## witzend

Wooie1958 said:


> Carol, when you get back you really must make time to get someone to show you how to update the Garmin Camper.  :



I don't know about loading the POI's but to update my Garmin takes ages not something to do unless on a good WIFI connection that's unlikely to drop out


----------



## moonshadow

We're at the campsite just south of Porto recommended by Maja07. It's 200 metres from the beach and the bus for Vila Nova de Gaia, all the big Port producers, and Porto stops right outside the gate. We don't need electric so only €4.55 a night for two of us. Tried some pink Port today (it would be a good base for one of Annie's brews), haven't changed my mind - still don't like Port, off to explore Porto tomorrow


----------



## carol

Sounds good!


----------



## moonshadow

Lots of hills or one very big hill in Porto, amazing place. Now back at campsite downing a cold beer!


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> Lots of hills or one very big hill in Porto, amazing place. Now back at campsite downing a cold beer!



Enjoy. Parked up at Praia de Viera for the night. Nothing here but lovely views and hopefully another gorgeous sunset!


----------



## witzend

*like this*



carol said:


> Enjoy. Parked up at Praia de Viera for the night. Nothing here but lovely views and hopefully another gorgeous sunset!



Like this Carol


----------



## carol

witzend said:


> Like this CarolView attachment 51490



Yep, but the real thing is better!


----------



## moonshadow

Aveiro. Good parking spot within easy walking distance of the centre, actually cu Aveiro 1 on POI is a dedicated motorhome/caravan parking area, it is free but suspect there may be charges in season as there is an attendants booth at the entrance, no facilities. The town is quite attractive with it's canals and gondola type boats, moliceiros. Plenty of eating places to choose from, off tomorrow to Costa Nova, it has Portugal's highest lighthouse amongst the top 20 in the world.


----------



## Stanski

*ARTCAVA, and was DELTA*

Found the AF at Sitges north was closed for development into houses, after speaking to a Frenchman in a minibus found he had been broken into, so came north to the vineyard of ARTCAVA, and a very peaceful night.

We entered Cullera, drove round the 200 MH and could not identify any WCrs so went up to El Saler to find a Belgian character we had met 4weeks before.

Woke up looked out and seen a sticker belonging to "samsdad" had a chat checked his fridge/freezer, then off.

The intention is to see some F1 testing on Monday, but weather maybe not too kind.


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Costa Nova*



moonshadow said:


> Aveiro. Good parking spot within easy walking distance of the centre, actually cu Aveiro 1 on POI is a dedicated motorhome/caravan parking area, it is free but suspect there may be charges in season as there is an attendants booth at the entrance, no facilities. The town is quite attractive with it's canals and gondola type boats, moliceiros. Plenty of eating places to choose from, off tomorrow to Costa Nova, it has Portugal's highest lighthouse amongst the top 20 in the world.



Best place to park and permitted motorhome parking is just s of the Rua de Banho POI - blue spot.  The bar at the top of the parking is EUR1 per glass of wine. 
 
Enjoy the laid back atmosphere and striped building. Really charming and you have the weather for it.


----------



## moonshadow

Clunegapyears said:


> Best place to park and permitted motorhome parking is just s of the Rua de Banho POI - blue spot.  The bar at the top of the parking is EUR1 per glass of wine.
> View attachment 51632
> Enjoy the laid back atmosphere and striped building. Really charming and you have the weather for it.



It's blowing a gale here at Aveiro!


----------



## moonshadow

Clunegapyears said:


> Best place to park and permitted motorhome parking is just s of the Rua de Banho POI - blue spot.  The bar at the top of the parking is EUR1 per glass of wine.
> View attachment 51632
> Enjoy the laid back atmosphere and striped building. Really charming and you have the weather for it.



Lovely spot, thank you. Sampled the wine, and admired the stripes houses that look like grown up beach huts!


----------



## carol

Arrived at the campsite recommended by Maja07, outside of Porto. Looking forward to tasting some port!


----------



## carol

*Port tastings*



carol said:


> Arrived at the campsite recommended by Maja07, outside of Porto. Looking forward to tasting some port!



Any recommendations for the best places to visit or are they all much of a likeness?


----------



## n brown

carol said:


> Any recommendations for the best places to visit or are they all much of a likeness?


 Going out on the razz ,Caz ?
''beer before wine-  you'll feel fine ''
''drink too much port- you'll remember naught !''


----------



## carol

n brown said:


> Going out on the razz ,Caz ?
> ''beer before wine-  you'll feel fine ''
> ''drink too much port- you'll remember naught !''



Cheers for the advice! Could do with a night on the razz actually!


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Any recommendations for the best places to visit or are they all much of a likeness?



The wine warehouses and tastings are at Vila Nova de Gaia, get off the bus at Devesas, train station, walk along the front of the train station then turn left down Rua Serpa Pinta, it's quite steep, the only one not open this time of year is Offleys. We found our way into Cockburns, it was like a gentleman's club inside with a real log fire to sit by. Glasses to taste €3 but you can have 3 glasses for €10, which includes better stuff, and they don't mind if you share. We're not big fans of port do it was for the experience rather than a knowledgeable tasting. Enjoy!


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Chilling in Vila do Conde*

We arrived at lunchtime and squeezed in - so many vans.  But mostly Portuguese weekenders and they've now mostly returned to their work lives.  We've had to retreat from the estuary to a car park so we can sleep ... too much wind - the weather sort!


----------



## moonshadow

We had to turn our front to the wind at 3am it was so windy, bit calmer today as we head for Costa de lavos


----------



## Stanski

*LA SEU D'URGELL - below Andorra*

Was in Navarcles last night, now here, chilly breeze from snow capped mountains but still 22 degrees.

Rain last night was heavy for an hour but woke to nice sun and cloud, maybe a spot of skiing in Andorra tomorrow,


----------



## Pauljenny

Flying back to the Algarve  in 2 hours.
Hope its warmer and brighter than Altrincham?

It's  been a looooooong couple of days.


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> Flying back to the Algarve  in 2 hours.
> Hope its warmer and brighter than Altrincham?
> 
> It's  been a looooooong couple of days.



Aaaww, hope you're ok. At least you've got the Algarve to go BACK to. Xx


----------



## moonshadow

Pauljenny said:


> Flying back to the Algarve  in 2 hours.
> Hope its warmer and brighter than Altrincham?
> 
> It's  been a looooooong couple of days.



Hope all went well


----------



## mygrassisblue

Spent a couple of nights on the aire in Gois, nice little town surrounded by hills.
Wife found a cracking dentist and got her long term toothache sorted in 1/2 an hour.
Going back for a second filling in 2 weeks.
She was fuming as had been to her own dentist with same 4 weeks ago who told here it was root canal work required and to put up with the pain until the nerve died - maybe 10 years.....
Gois dentist identified decay immediately in the 2 teeth that were bothering her.
NHS strikes out again.

Now catching up on 4 weeks laundry at Arganil municipal camp site in Sarzedo.
Less than 10 Euros per night with leccy.
Just cracked open a box of Vino tinto, soooo good for under a fiver.....
Cheers.

Free wifi here as well which can be accessed from all over the site and also available throughout Arganil at specific places.
Caretaker told us there is also a big fibre optic roll out by councils over the next 2 months.


----------



## moonshadow

mygrassisblue said:


> Spent a couple of nights on the aire in Gois, nice little town surrounded by hills.
> Wife found a cracking dentist and got her long term toothache sorted in 1/2 an hour.
> Going back for a second filling in 2 weeks.
> She was fuming as had been to her own dentist with same 4 weeks ago who told here it was root canal work required and to put up with the pain until the nerve died - maybe 10 years.....
> Gois dentist identified decay immediately in the 2 teeth that were bothering her.
> NHS strikes out again.
> 
> Now catching up on 4 weeks laundry at Arganil municipal camp site in Sarzedo.
> Less than 10 Euros per night with leccy.
> Just cracked open a box of Vino tinto, soooo good for under a fiver.....
> Cheers.
> 
> Free wifi here as well which can be accessed from all over the site and also available throughout Arganil at specific places.
> Caretaker told us there is also a big fibre optic roll out by councils over the next 2 months.



You can only throw mud where it sticks, our NHS dentist is very good!


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> You can only throw mud where it sticks, our NHS dentist is very good!



So is mine, actually.


----------



## Canalsman

Caught up briefly with Moonshadow this evening at the free aire at  Costa de Lavos. Recently this has had a major refurbishment and is a wonderful place to stop.

Beautifully laid out and surfaced with the beach adjacent. Plenty of eating and drinking options in the village.

Recommended. You'll find it in the Iberia POIs.


----------



## carol

Yes, stayed there a couple of nights. Lovely spot. The people in the nearest bar are really friendly and helpful too. Had the best weather of the trip so far while I was there. #47 in this year's Aires book btw.


----------



## Lee

Sadly we have begun the journey home....

Spent a couple of weeks at Amexial, olhao and barragem de arada then called in to see Paul and Jenny- so envious of their lovely house.  Had a lovely  meal out with them last night and now back in Spain heading to Córdoba.  

Need to book Calais ferry soon...


----------



## Pauljenny

It takes 2 to tango, young Linda.

Nothing wrong with a good gossip and the odd Liquor Bierâo, is there.
Safe travels.


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> It takes 2 to tango, young Linda.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good gossip and the odd Liquor Bierâo, is there.
> Safe travels.



I'm on my way!


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> I'm on my way! &#55357;&#56836;



Hurry up,then!
It's your round.

Don't make the long trip south, we'll see you at one of the meets  :cheers:


----------



## moonshadow

In Nazare, tomorrow Obidos and chocolate festival, just hope it doesn't all melt!


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> In Nazare, tomorrow Obidos and chocolate festival, just hope it doesn't all melt!



Just got back from a day in Porto. Not used to the big city....I'm shattered!


----------



## DnK

Cullera 3rd day nice and warm 27c today. Must be 120 + vans at the moment in the area. Not many Brits.


----------



## moonshadow

No Brits at Nazare either, parking has expanded since last year probably well over 100 vans. Must admit not seen that many at all on our travels this year, the most we saw were at Armacao de Pera and Ameixial, those are the only times since January. Where are they all, campsites?


----------



## Grum

We had a lovely few days around Porto, met a couple of wild campers at the van parking this morning  (Carol and Nomad Nettie) and had a good chat. We made a bid for the border and are now enjoying a beer in A Guarda Spain. I think we can park near enough to the cafe to get some TV in tonight


----------



## Byronic

A few days ago  I was in southern Spain or at least that's where I thought I was, could have been France though!


----------



## MykCamper

Byronic said:


> A few days ago  I was in southern Spain or at least that's where I thought I was, could have been France though!



Hey! What wine are you on?? I want some!!:bow:


----------



## MykCamper

moonshadow said:


> As there are quite a few of us wandering around the Iberian Peninsula, chasing the weather,just thought it would be nice to have a thread for saying where we are and any recommendations for stopovers🛏/sights to see/places to eator drinkand maybe meet up:blah:



I'm at Fuseta, fab place and people, quite old fishing town, stay as long as you want as long as you are parked in the white line bays, ( police quote)! Live music in near by cheap bar, toilet dump and water tap, supermarket, lovely beach! PARADISE! Been here for a month! :bow:
Don't tell the FROGS!! :mad2:


----------



## n brown

too late mon ami ! we heard it on zee grapevines !


----------



## Deleted member 56601




----------



## n brown

ooh la la !  zere is always room for a little one !


----------



## carol

n brown said:


> View attachment 51784 too late mon ami ! we heard it on zee grapevines !



Hohohoho, tres amusant mon ami


----------



## Pauljenny

Ah Fuseta!
Are you parked behind the campsite,or over the railway bridge, up to the west of the town?
Might be going down there for a paddle tomorrow.
Subject to Management approval.


----------



## carol

Am in Amarante, parked up by the river.


----------



## Pauljenny

Not done Amarante.


What's to see there?
Are you going to Chaves ...Have a spa treatment,if you go.
If you feel like a new woman,afterwards...

I'll send Jenny  for one.


----------



## Byronic

MykCamper said:


> Hey! What wine are you on?? I want some!!:bow:



I'm alluding to the vast numbers of French m/homers around in s. Espana!

Was talking to a Corsican Frenchman the other day, he said that it wasn't so much that a lot of French m/homers were scared of visiting Maroc that they were now favouring Espana instead. But more a question that many had noticed or felt a distinct changing in attitude towards the French by the Moroccans, and not a positive change in attitude. In light of recent events, seems plausible enough a reason to me.


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> Not done Amarante.
> 
> 
> What's to see there?
> Are you going to Chaves ...Have a spa treatment,if you go.
> If you feel like a new woman,afterwards...
> 
> I'll send Jenny  for one.



Making our way homeward now and, sadly, leaving Portugal to get through Spain, Bayonne and up through France.


----------



## Lee

That's it for another year.......  tonight we are staying in Jaca 🏔🏔 before driving through tunnel to France and Ferry booked for Thursday


----------



## MykCamper

Pauljenny said:


> Ah Fuseta!
> Are you parked behind the campsite,or over the railway bridge, up to the west of the town?
> Might be going down there for a paddle tomorrow.
> Subject to Management approval.



Behind d the campsite overlooking the beach, where the signs say' No MH's' !


----------



## Pauljenny

LeeLinda said:


> That's it for another year.......  tonight we are staying in Jaca &#55356;&#57300;&#55356;&#57300; before driving through tunnel to France and Ferry booked for Thursday



Safe journey.
It was great to see you.


----------



## Pauljenny

MykCamper said:


> Behind d the campsite overlooking the beach, where the signs say' No MH's' ! &#55357;&#56833;



Nice of them, isn't it.
We're at Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo, about 10 miles due north of Fuseta.
If you're passing through, and fancy a noggin.. Pm us.


----------



## Wully

LeeLinda said:


> That's it for another year.......  tonight we are staying in Jaca 🏔🏔 before driving through tunnel to France and Ferry booked for Thursday



Remember to duck when you're going through that tunnel lee


----------



## vwalan

Google Maps
we are here for the night . between luarca  and cudillera . nice quiet place for night with hotel /bar at end of carpark. 
had several nights here over the years . 
there is a nice walk down to beach area . 
been cracking sunshine for last week or so. might change till weekend so weather girls are saying .


----------



## Stanski

*BLIGHTY and cold (also some travel figures)*

Got back Sunday, now weather has turned chilly, had hailstones yesterday.  Woken up by aching knees, wet outside with 4degrees.

INITIAL ADMIN
Took over an hour to read the mail and sort flyers/marketing drivel.  Found DVSA not happy with me for not SORNing vehicle, also HMRC wanted a word, had to say sorry to VAT collector for a late return, then sort car for missus, pay homage to the bank manager as well as read Christmas cards.

Hadn't realised 3months away would generate so much work. And to top it all had to break into the car as it locked itself while I opened the bonnet to prep it for MOT, grrrr. So a replacement quarter window ordered and only a broken toilet flush handle and leaking shower to fix before cutting the grass sometime soon I hope.

The JOURNEY
Enjoyed the Spain experience meeting so many different people of all nationalities, will now go to Greece again to compare it, before setting the plan to tour Portugal in future adventures.

My first use of a SATNAV also, it got me into trouble on occasion but did save a lot of planning and double checking, although still not certain which travel mode is best. Use of POIs and suggestions from others about stops was super helpful and relieved heartache. 

Some Numbers
Over the 3 months away from home, 2weeks in Ireland, 2weeks through France, remainder in Spain.
Ferry UK to EIRE (Pembroke - Rosslare) £120
Ferry EIRE to FRANCE (Rosslare - Cherbourg) £180 Inc cabin)
Ferry across river ? To avoid Bordeaux (£47)
Ferry FRANCE to UK (CALAIS - Dover) £54

Mileage/Kms = 4900m / 7840km
Fuel = 169g / 769litres  costing between 86p (Andorra) and £1.12 (France)

Food averaged at £11/day, Inc pub and restaurant visits, typically once a week.

Launderettes cost£16 for 2large loads and drying. 

Entrance fees to various museum's, churches and cathedrals = £2 to £5, spending approx £100.

Overall for the nigh-on 100 day adventure including Xmas and New year in Ireland at various locations with family our expenditure was approx £25 /day.  Next time we shall budget for 30 to allow us a little more freedom and opportunity.


----------



## Byronic

Save yourself £47 next time, (unless you enjoy the ferry of course), because Bordeaux must be the easiest large city in France to circumnavigate if travelling north south or vice versa. Just stick to the A63, the section bye passing B.  is also named the Rocade.


----------



## Byronic

***** said:


> And you can go either way around, there was only 5 minutes difference with a truck!



I invariably take the eastern 'half'circle' it's a bit less mileage.

Not entirely off topic, but could be useful info for someone, the toll charge on the reclassified RN10 as a tolled extension to the A63 south of Bordeaux to the border with Spain at Irun. Now stands at he princely sum of 22.40€ Classe 2, made in 5 seperate PIA stages! At least that was the case yesterday.


----------



## Byronic

***** said:


> Alternatively, there is a main road from the Marmande area to Mont de Marsan which is toll free. You then get onto the main Bordeaux to Irun road near Tarragon a r carry on toll free, but it can be stop start around Bayone
> From memory, to Marmande,  could be the D933 0r D934
> 
> edit
> If you come down via Bergerac, it is a direct route



Mont de Marsan is a quite a detour if heading to Irun from Bordeaux.  I did go south via M. de M. in November but then through the Somport Tunnel to Zaragoza.


----------



## Byronic

I keep to the west of France and travel via Madrid and Malaga because generally, unlike most on the forum I go straight to the Gibraltar area (my 2nd homeland as it were)rather than nearer more northerly spots on the costas. I only vary the route these days if the weather suits.


----------



## moonshadow

We are now on the Setubal Peninsula, and will be until April as we are house sitting. Lots to see and do here, particularly many adegas to visit'


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> We are now on the Setubal Peninsula, and will be until April as we are house sitting. Lots to see and do here, particularly many adegas to visit'



Oh lucky you...I'm just over the Pyrenees, ferry from Dieppe 2nd of April  Can't wait to get back. Enjoy, everyone still out there!


----------



## RichardHelen262

carol said:


> Oh lucky you...I'm just over the Pyrenees, ferry from Dieppe 2nd of April  Can't wait to get back. Enjoy, everyone still out there!



You can't be far from us we are at the aire in oloron ste marie


----------



## carol

carol said:


> Oh lucky you...I'm just over the Pyrenees, ferry from Dieppe 2nd of April  Can't wait to get back. Enjoy, everyone still out there!



Btw, when I said I can't wait to get back I meant back to Portugal, not the UK! The nearer I get to the ferry the more I'll be wondering "Why?" The pleasures of home comforts soon wear thin!


----------



## RichardHelen262

carol said:


> Btw, when I said I can't wait to get back I meant back to Portugal, not the UK! The nearer I get to the ferry the more I'll be wondering "Why?" The pleasures of home comforts soon wear thin!



You could always just turn around and go back to portugal, we have just got to Altea a few hours ago to meet up with friends we are here five days then going on to portugal. Can hardly wait as we have never been to portugal before.


----------



## Pauljenny

helen262 said:


> You could always just turn around and go back to portugal, we have just got to Altea a few hours ago to meet up with friends we are here five days then going on to portugal. Can hardly wait as we have never been to portugal before.



We're just inside the Border from Spain, if you're coming in via Seville.

Need any help, advice or instructions on how to buy me a beer?
Just ask.


----------



## rugbyken

sitting pretty at Simat de la Valldigna just been for a walk round the monastery stunning place


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> We're just inside the Border from Spain, if you're coming in via Seville.
> 
> Need any help, advice or instructions on how to buy me a beer?
> Just ask.



Being from Yorkshire I would need instructions on paying for someone else's beer
Just looked at the map and we will be coming in via Seville


----------



## rugbyken

were at Simat been round the monastery today no one said how lovely it is heading for Cullera tomorrow on our way north 3 weeks to get home


----------



## Pauljenny

helen262 said:


> Being from Yorkshire I would need instructions on paying for someone else's beer
> Just looked at the map and we will be coming in via Seville



We're always here to help.
Bring.your brolly and waterproofs. There's 4 rainy, stormy days forecast.
Time to find somewhere nice and take cover.
I would recommend the riverside aire at Villa Real do Santo Antonio, after you've crossed the bridge into Portugal.
It'll give you hard standing,WiFi all facilities and a chance to talk to Portuguese experts,while you can easily explore the town. There's a laundromat just across the road.. And a lidl.
Autogas nearby,if you need it.
If it's not too rainy, take the ferry across to Spain,as parking in Ayamonte is horrendous.
Don't forget to alter your clocks.... Portugal is on UK time.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> We're always here to help.
> Bring.your brolly and waterproofs. There's 4 rainy, stormy days forecast.
> Time to find somewhere nice and take cover.
> I would recommend the riverside aire at Villa Real do Santo Antonio, after you've crossed the bridge into Portugal.
> It'll give you hard standing,WiFi all facilities and a chance to talk to Portuguese experts,while you can easily explore the town. There's a laundromat just across the road.. And a lidl.
> Autogas nearby,if you need it.
> If it's not too rainy, take the ferry across to Spain,as parking in Ayamonte is horrendous.
> Don't forget to alter your clocks.... Portugal is on UK time.



Hopefully the rain will have stopped by the time we get there as we are here for 5days then we will be a couple of days travelling maybe more depending on what we come across while traveling,we will give the aire at villa real de santo Antonio a try,
Thank you


----------



## RichardHelen262

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 51993View attachment 51994were at Simat been round the monastery today no one said how lovely it is heading for Cullera tomorrow on our way north 3 weeks to get home



Have you been to the old town in Altea ? That is another stunning place well worth a visit


----------



## carol

Currently parked in a field in the south of France on my way home. Actually, it's the Aire at Labastide d'Armagnac. No facilities but a lovely spot.


----------



## carol

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 51993View attachment 51994were at Simat been round the monastery today no one said how lovely it is heading for Cullera tomorrow on our way north 3 weeks to get home



I loved it there. On my way down last year there were about three other vans. On my way back up it was like a holiday camp!


----------



## n brown

carol said:


> Currently parked in a field in the south of France on my way home. Actually, it's the Aire at Labastide d'Armagnac. No facilities but a lovely spot.


 looks like an old washhouse in the corner- nice spot ! Google Maps


----------



## Pauljenny

helen262 said:


> Hopefully the rain will have stopped by the time we get there as we are here for 5days then we will be a couple of days travelling maybe more depending on what we come across while traveling,we will give the aire at villa real de santo Antonio a try,
> Thank you



You might have timed it right. Heavy rain forecast for tomorrow.

If you've not been to Portugal before, you'll find it quite different from Spain, particularly inland.
The Algarve coast ,west of Faro, is  almost as built up as the Spanish Costas.
Villamoura is like Puerto Banus. Albufeira is more like Benidorm. Praia da Rocha...? Well some folk love it!

You'll have read on this thread that there is more to Portugal than just crowded tourist resorts.

Talk to the motorhomers that you'll meet on the Villa Real aire.

If you have the time , you might be better off heading off north, along the river,to Alcoutim,then heading west along the N124. Little towns,en route, will be glad to welcome you.


----------



## n brown

Praia da Rocha is naff, but Praia de Vau , when a bit off season, has great snorkelling and a beautiful headland walk, and Ferragudo beach, being protected by moles, is great for kids as well as adults,and if you need a ''kiss me quick'' hat, Praia da Rocha is just a ferry away


----------



## moonshadow

[QUOTE
Don't forget to alter your clocks.... Portugal is on UK time.[/QUOTE]

And they go forward tonight!


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> [QUOTE
> Don't forget to alter your clocks.... Portugal is on UK time.



And they go forward tonight![/QUOTE]

Good thinking! However, I'm in France which is one hour ahead so will it be the same time as the UK?


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> And they go forward tonight!



Good thinking! However, I'm in France which is one hour ahead so will it be the same time as the UK?[/QUOTE]

Depends whether France puts their clocks forward tonight or not!


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> Good thinking! However, I'm in France which is one hour ahead so will it be the same time as the UK?



Depends whether France puts their clocks forward tonight or not![/QUOTE]

Helpful!


----------



## witzend

They tricky French do the same still be 1 hr ahead of BST


----------



## Lee

They do change their clocks -  last year we wondered why a restaurant was so quiet for Sunday lunch...it wasn't until Tuesday evening we realised we were an hour different!


----------



## mygrassisblue

Wild camping at the POI in Cabril Dam.
On our own and glad to get away from Miranda Da Corvo, Aire is a car park for local motorhomes by the look of it.
Long termers still hogging the free leccy.
Bought a MEO Mi-Fi box yesterday so now connected permanently.
Sun is out at last after days of rain.
Had a leak in the roof but I think I have located the source which is the hard part.
Seems ok now fingers crossed.


----------



## Pauljenny

mygrassisblue said:


> Wild camping at the POI in Cabril Dam.
> On our own and glad to get away from Miranda Da Corvo, Aire is a car park for local motorhomes by the look of it.
> Long termers still hogging the free leccy.
> Bought a MEO Mi-Fi box yesterday so now connected permanently.
> Sun is out at last after days of rain.
> Had a leak in the roof but I think I have located the source which is the hard part.
> Seems ok now fingers crossed.



Weather forecast is set fair for the next few days,here on The Algarve. Barometer is climbing and a Hoopoo bird is announcing his presence.
It could be a while before you find out if you've cured the leak.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> We're always here to help.
> Bring.your brolly and waterproofs. There's 4 rainy, stormy days forecast.
> Time to find somewhere nice and take cover.
> I would recommend the riverside aire at Villa Real do Santo Antonio, after you've crossed the bridge into Portugal.
> It'll give you hard standing,WiFi all facilities and a chance to talk to Portuguese experts,while you can easily explore the town. There's a laundromat just across the road.. And a lidl.
> Autogas nearby,if you need it.
> If it's not too rainy, take the ferry across to Spain,as parking in Ayamonte is horrendous.
> Don't forget to alter your clocks.... Portugal is on UK time.



Just arrived here at the aire at villa real de santo Antonio, nice weather looks very quite will go exploring shortly


----------



## RichardHelen262

Now heading for Tavira can anyone recommend places to stay here campsite or other


----------



## Pauljenny

Motorhome stop behind the main market. South of the town centre,on the west bank of the river .
No facilities. There's. A campsite,north of the town centre,off the N 125. As you come from the East.
Fuseta has campsite and tolerates MHs. Dump and water available.
We're nearby if you fancy dropping in?
Drink? Meal? Overnight?


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> Motorhome stop behind the main market. South of the town centre,on the west bank of the river .
> No facilities. There's. A campsite,north of the town centre,off the N 125. As you come from the East.
> Fuseta has campsite and tolerates MHs. Dump and water available.
> We're nearby if you fancy dropping in?
> Drink? Meal? Overnight?



We have just booked onto campismo ria Formosa ,at cabanas for a couple of nights to start with,
It would be nice to have a meet up


----------



## MykCamper

helen262 said:


> Now heading for Tavira can anyone recommend places to stay here campsite or other



I'm still on the beach carpark at Fuseta, looks like most of the Frogs and Kraut's have gone home! 
Uninterrupted views right , left and to the front!
Lodsa room!
No hassle here as long as you park in the marked bays! 
Toilets, water, launderette, supermarkets and safe beach swimming if your brave enough !


----------



## RichardHelen262

MykCamper said:


> I'm still on the beach carpark at Fuseta, looks like most of the Frogs and Kraut's have gone home!
> Uninterrupted views right , left and to the front!
> Lodsa room!
> No hassle here as long as you park in the marked bays!
> Toilets, water, launderette, supermarkets and safe beach swimming if your brave enough !



Just googled Fuseta looks like another place to add to our ever growing list of places to visit, thank you


----------



## jennyp19

*Forget the peace and calm at Almerimar.*

Avoid the Marina on Friday,  Saturday and Sunday nights unless you enjoy listening to the constant thudding from nightclub noise. 
We decided to spend a few days on the port at Almerimar. Last time we came it was so peaceful. How things change - now a b nightmare - a night club at the back of the church and the noise is horrendous even down at the lighthouse end. It's that pounding beat that you can't escape. Cars and bikes revving last night till goodness knows when.  Went out of the van this morning to find, according to German lady, human s..t next to garage door. It'll be a long time before we come back. You expect some noise on a Friday and Saturday night but it's now 10pm Sunday and the racket is still going on. It was about 3 am before it all calmed down last night. I just hope it's not the same tonight. 
Made the mistake of paying up front for 4 nights so we are stuck with it!!!
Rant over.  And breathe  Hopefully they'll be too k...... d to carry on on Monday and Tuesday!!  

As an edit Monday and Tuesday night were back to normal.


----------



## Byronic

The new featureless sunken aire at Almerimar is an alternative, just far enough out of town to escape noise but at least doesn't face a concrete seawall. 
Guardias Viejas free camp is my choice for a few days, but can be hit and miss with the police. The 3km walk to A. keeps you fit!


----------



## Pauljenny

Good to see Helen and Richard, this morning .
Enjoy Fuseta and your trip west.
Next time you feel the need to treat us to coffee and cake, leave  the 2 coachloads of Dutch walkers behind.:tongue:


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> Good to see Helen and Richard, this morning .
> Enjoy Fuseta and your trip west.
> Next time you feel the need to treat us to coffee and cake, leave  the 2 coachloads of Dutch walkers behind.:tongue:



Nice to meet you both and thanks again for the guided tour, that is a great little village you live in, it has made us think about our route back home, after seeing a different side to Portugal.


----------



## Pauljenny

Glad we've whetted your appetite. Keep well, have adventures and come back again.
Hope to see you at some of the meets.

Your neighbours from Cabanas, have been in touch. Hope to see them before we leave.


----------



## moonshadow

Pauljenny said:


> Glad we've whetted your appetite. Keep well, have adventures and come back again.
> Hope to see you at some of the meets.
> 
> Your neighbours from Cabanas, have been in touch. Hope to see them before we leave.



We're just up the road from Cabanas, but perhaps it is not the same one, we are in Palmela! Lovely weather - off to the beach in a mo and then back to a bbq lunch - this is the life! Making progress with my Portugese Jenny, I actually managed to negociate a discount in a store in my best Portugese, was quite shocked when I was understood and I wasn't responded to in English!


----------



## mygrassisblue

Went to Barragem de Nisa (Povao) a couple of days ago - big mistake.
The place is a mess with alternatives playing thumping music and free range dogs galore.
Toilets are disgusting.
We stopped at the car park just after the dam and walked to the aire for a look first.
Met a couple on the way who asked if we were staying where we were parked.
They were considering joining us as the aire was a zoo.
We stayed in car park and left asap next day.
Now at Bequerenca aire and it is bliss.
There are a couple of electric points at the kitchen area and you can charge laptops etc.
Going to stay here as long as our batteries hold out.
About 25c today and forecast is good.
There are a few brits here but I have not seen a WC sticker yet in 7 weeks.
Saw an otter last night, it crossed right in front of me and my 2 dogs when we were walking across the weir.
Thankfully the dogs were unaware of it.
Lot of Snowbirds heading home passing through now, poor sods.


----------



## RichardHelen262

We have now moved on from Fuseta where we met another member from here (mycamper) which was nice and also picked up a little more info and advice, and now at another lovely place called Alvor, there is a large aire but it is overflowing with what looks like only inches between vans so we are at camping Alvor which is also just about full.
We were talking to another couple of brits yesterday who have been trying to book another campsite en route back home to the uk and cannot find one with a space on it with it being Easter.


----------



## rugbyken

tragic news about barrages de nisa my absolute favourite spot , the alternatives can certainly leave you without one can't they?


----------



## mygrassisblue

rugbyken said:


> tragic news about barrages de nisa my absolute favourite spot , the alternatives can certainly leave you without one can't they?



Absolutely, there was a convoy of disappointed vans leaving when we did. 
1 night would be enough.
It may improve but I don't know who would clean up the mess or sort the loos.


----------



## Pauljenny

We are sleeping in the van, about 100 yards away from our cottage, which our

Family has taken over . Grandsons',schedule starts too early for us, and we're more nocturnal.
Good news:
The first  Nightingale arrived yesterday... They ate fascinated by it's singing.
Bad news:
It's singing in a nearby tree.
I'm going out, to chuck a stone in it's direction.


----------



## Lee

Perhaps more red wine is required, it might make the bird more tolerable.


----------



## RichardHelen262

well Alvor is a beautiful place to visit but Alvor campsite is the pits,five times I have asked if they could fix the non working electric hook up every time they say they will send someone to fix it but no one ever turns up, the shower block is the worst I have ever seen and only produces cold water in its only one cubicle, so we are all packed up ready to leave as soon as reception opens.


----------



## Skar

Sad to hear about Nisa, it was one of the highlights of our last visit to Portugal and we had hoped to revisit on this trip. We arrived in Portugal on Wednesday and spent our first night under the walls at Braganca. A few long termers still there but we managed to get a space by acting French (park anywhere!). We are still quite close to Braganca at a great little ACSI site in the Montesinho natural park. It's called Capo Verde and is 11 euros a night. We are staying here a few days while we do  a few running repairs. Managed to replace the awning arm yesterday, what a job that was!


----------



## Pauljenny

All part of life's rich pattern, Helen.
Could be worse...
You could have dragged a tugger down, having booked in advance for 3 precious weeks... Would you stay, or risk tugging to another unknown campsite.
At least we have the option to wildcamp.
You'd be bored if it was perfect every day.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> All part of life's rich pattern, Helen.
> Could be worse...
> You could have dragged a tugger down, having booked in advance for 3 precious weeks... Would you stay, or risk tugging to another unknown campsite.
> At least we have the option to wildcamp.
> You'd be bored if it was perfect every day.



We have now moved down to tha aire in Alvor which is in a much better spot than the campsite, and I don't think we have ever had such a big enthusiastic welcome to any where as we did here from the guy looking after this place sadly we will be moving on a little further tomorrow, but as it is portugal I am sure the next place will be great too


----------



## UFO

Not there yet. Arrive Santander 3 May, depart 5 June. First stop Picos de Europa, then a circle taking in national parks, scenic drives and villages and visiting friends in the centre of Portugal.  There is a plan, see photo, and as someone once said to me 'the beauty of a plan is that you have something to change'.  The map pins are destinations, not necessarily overnight stops.


----------



## Fletch6

.


----------



## moonshadow

We're now in Monsaraz absolutely stunning location, will move on to Aldeia de Luz tomorrow. Sadly on our way home.


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> We're now in Monsaraz absolutely stunning location, will move on to Aldeia de Luz tomorrow. Sadly on our way home.



Hi Sue, there's a brilliant wild camping spot a couple of minutes drive from Monsaraz, by the lake. You can see it from Monsaraz.


----------



## mygrassisblue

Thats good to know about Pavoa.
We might go back as it is a nice place.
Has the disco moved on now?


----------



## Canalsman

Now back in Bilbao overnighting in the car park from which I departed on 1st January.

I have travelled 4,757 miles to get back to where I started!

A couple more nights in Spain then home through France. I reckon I'll be back in Blighty in about a week ...


----------



## Canalsman

PS Caught up with VWAlan two months after our first meeting at La Isleta. He was at Playa de Rodiles, a lovely spot, and soon to be added to the POIs.

Strange to meet somebody after such a long time and so far away!


----------



## Skar

We have moved on and are now wild camped not far from "OR Barragem do Azibo", great spot, sunny and 25 degrees!


----------



## moonshadow

On the great trek north, Cacares tonight


----------



## Canalsman

No longer in Spain ... I crossed into France at Irun this evening.


----------



## carol

I should've stayed longer!


----------



## RichardHelen262

We have had a couple of days at Silves,today we are moving on to  Monchique.


----------



## jennyp19

carol said:


> I should've stayed longer!


 

I always think that as we drive off ferry at Dover.


----------



## Pauljenny

We had a day  with the grandsons,on the world's most perfect beach.
Warm sea, proper sand and a superb lunch ,less than 150 metres from the shoreline.
Octopus and Lulas, are the only clues.


----------



## moonshadow

POI Admin said:


> No longer in Spain ... I crossed into France at Irun this evening.



Not far behind you then, Chris, we will probably cross there tomorrow or Sunday. Are you going straight home or doing the French POIs too?!


----------



## Canalsman

Homeward bound ... 'twould make a good song title!


----------



## moonshadow

Parked at Hondarriba for the night, it's pretty packed but not a Brit and certainly not a 'W' in sight! Wasn't sure what to expect here, it is actually very nice - shame about the weather but I suppose it is getting us accustomed to what to expect back in Blighty!


----------



## witzend

POI Admin said:


> Homeward bound ... 'twould make a good song title!



like this ?   Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound - YouTube


----------



## Pauljenny

witzend said:


> like this ?   Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound - YouTube



Or like this:
www.bondage.gov.uk. ?


----------



## witzend

Pauljenny said:


> Or like this:  www.bondage.gov.uk. ?





www.bondage.gov.uk’s server DNS address could not be found.   >


----------



## Pauljenny

witzend said:


> www.bondage.gov.uk’s server DNS address could not be found.   >



Yes, I believe that they are tied up,all this weekend.


----------



## raysalaf

been here in southern portugal for 10 days, not seen many brits let alone wildcamper stickers ! just moved to figueira caravan park for a few days.


----------



## mygrassisblue

At Bequerence aire again as waiting to pick up house keys tomorrow.
They have drained the river and dredged it to make the annual swimming pool and it is filling up slowly.
Took the dogs for a walk tonight and one of them spotted something moving.
It was a 4 ft snake in the grass heading for the van area.
I pulled the dog back just in case and a Portuguese camper clubbed it on the napper, probably a daily thing for them.
It caused quite a stir with the campers and now the wife is refusing to swim when the pool opens.
About 34 C here today, lovely.


----------



## n brown

leaning on a bridge on the Santa Clara barragem , i asked a passing Portuguese peasant if the snakes i could see swimming with the terrapins were dangerous ? yes he said, the 'cobras' are dangerous , but not a problem to swim with !
years later it was normal to see my grandson ,my daughter and my collie swimming with anything up to 10  nosey snakes swimming alongside  !


----------



## RichardHelen262

n brown said:


> leaning on a bridge on the Santa Clara barragem , i asked a passing Portuguese peasant if the snakes i could see swimming with the terrapins were dangerous ? yes he said, the 'cobras' are dangerous , but not a problem to swim with !
> years later it was normal to see my grandson ,my daughter and my collie swimming with anything up to 10  nosey snakes swimming alongside  !



Just a bit further round they have created a swimming pool in the barragem


----------



## Pauljenny

We're on the Caen ferry next Tuesday.
Got to be back on the Algarve a fortnight later. We'll have time for minor diversions.
Thought it was time to revive this interesting and friendly thread.
Anyone up to anything,while we're passing?


----------



## Pauljenny

n brown said:


> leaning on a bridge on the Santa Clara barragem , i asked a passing Portuguese peasant if the snakes i could see swimming with the terrapins were dangerous ? yes he said, the 'cobras' are dangerous , but not a problem to swim with !
> years later it was normal to see my grandson ,my daughter and my collie swimming with anything up to 10  nosey snakes swimming alongside  !



Our neighbours classify all snakes as "Cobras", they don't like them. Even grown men panic.
The tractor driver,bringing a tankful of water,jumped a mile, when finding a pencil sized one swimming in our cistern.
He hooked it out and stamped on it,with his massive boots, for all of 30 seconds.


----------



## n brown

did he shout ''eh pa !'' ?
we were booked to fly down for a few days but docs say 'no !'


----------



## Pauljenny

n brown said:


> did he shout ''eh pa !'' ?
> we were booked to fly down for a few days but docs say 'no !'



Even stronger language..." OH pah "

You're making me feel homesick!
Hope the.medics let you go soon.
They're bu99ers to shake off, aren't they /


----------



## Pauljenny

Bump.
We're just north of Bordeaux.

Anyone doing anything interesting?


----------



## Val54

Pauljenny said:


> Bump.
> We're just north of Bordeaux.
> 
> Anyone doing anything interesting?



Sorry we are bit off your route, been on Sicily for a couple of weeks now in Puglia on a sosta just outside Otranto. Still simmering in the eighties here.


----------



## Tezza

Aguilas  , and weather here in the 80's . To hot for me and pup so debating if we should drive north a bit to find some cooler weather.


----------



## Deleted member 19733

We're just west of Cognac in a free aire by the Charente, amongst the grapevines, after our sundowners, we're just about to throw a couple of lovely dorades (sea breams ) on the barby with charred chickory.

Lovely sunny sunset, cheers :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## csd4t

Nerja 'tis hot


----------



## Pauljenny

loulou said:


> We're just west of Cognac in a free aire by the Charente, amongst the grapevines, after our sundowners, we're just about to throw a couple of lovely dorades (sea breams ) on the barby with charred chickory.
> 
> Lovely sunny sunset, cheers :cheers::cheers::cheers:



Bonne appetite.
We've just returned from a gentle stroll round the deserted village.
South of Bordeaux,tomorrow


----------



## Pauljenny

An uneventful trip down the N10, apart from several violent squalls 

Turned off the A63 at St Vincent de Tarosse and are parked up nicely at Labenne.
Outside the sports centre,½ a mile  on the RHS, before Labenne Ocèan resort.
It all looks closed for the winter.
We'll find out if that's right at 7 am tomorrow. 

It's through The Basque Country, tomorrow.
We need an early start,as the weather forecast is bad and we want to be overnighting at Pesuega, near Burgos, by reasonable o'clock.


----------



## Val54

Pauljenny said:


> An uneventful trip down the N10, apart from several violent squalls
> 
> Turned off the A63 at St Vincent de Tarosse and are parked up nicely at Labenne.
> Outside the sports centre,½ a mile  on the RHS, before Labenne Ocèan resort.
> It all looks closed for the winter.
> We'll find out if that's right at 7 am tomorrow.
> 
> It's through The Basque Country, tomorrow.
> We need an early start,as the weather forecast is bad and we want to be overnighting at Pesuega, near Burgos, by reasonable o'clock.



Ah the N10, hope the weather holds tomorrow, safe travelling...


----------



## Canalsman

Pauljenny said:


> Turned off the A63 at St Vincent de Tarosse and are parked up nicely at Labenne.
> Outside the sports centre,½ a mile  on the RHS, before Labenne Ocèan resort.
> It all looks closed for the winter.
> We'll find out if that's right at 7 am tomorrow.



Here?

Google Maps

Is there a charge? According to Campingcar-Infos there is ...


----------



## Pauljenny

Sorry,Chris,
The map freezes up on my windows phone.
Judging by the number of vans parked up, in odd places,near the beach, either the aire is full or charges.
My wildcamping nose started twitching...
We drove in, turned round and came out on on the same,main road.
Look for the Zoo, on the RHS,as we left.
There's a stadium and sports complex,just past it, where the road ends.
Loads of flat, hardstanding. Nice walking


----------



## Canalsman

Skateboard park opposite?

Still can't work out where you are ...


----------



## Pauljenny

POI Admin said:


> Skateboard park opposite?
> 
> Still can't work out where you are ...



Bingo.
Lovely and quiet between there and the sports centres further along, where the road ends.
Lord! Did it rain, overnight.

Brilliant now,on the N1 ,30 miles east of Burgos.


----------



## Ironjaws

Pauljenny,

We've stayed a couple of times at Burgos but what and where is Pesuega? Can't see a village of that name only Pampliega south of Burgos with an 'other urban' stop on the E80


----------



## Canalsman

Pauljenny said:


> Bingo.
> Lovely and quiet between there and the sports centres further along, where the road ends.
> Lord! Did it rain, overnight.



Thank you - added it to the POIs


----------



## carol

POI Admin said:


> Thank you - added it to the POIs



Hi Chris, wonder if there's any benefit in starting a new thread for this year


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Hi Chris, wonder if there's any benefit in starting a new thread for this year



It's still 2017 last time I looked LOL! Makes sense for next year 2018!


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> It's still 2017 last time I looked LOL! Makes sense for next year 2018!



Haha, well spotted Sue! That's what I meant, I think!


----------



## Pauljenny

Ironjaws said:


> Pauljenny,
> 
> We've stayed a couple of times at Burgos but what and where is Pesuega? Can't see a village of that name only Pampliega south of Burgos with an 'other urban' stop on the E80



Sorry, Pesuega is the river.
I blame the red wine!
We're at Pampliega.
It's lovely. 
The land around looks very dry.
When we arrived there was a temporary bar near where we usually park.
At 6pm, a stunning young lady appeared and opened up.
We asked if we should move,she said there's no problem.

Then some locals arrived and started drinking.
We went for a stroll along the river,returned,and ordered a beer for me and a Rioja for Management.
Then I noticed there was no till in evidence.

More drinks were brought and they explained that that Saturday was the last night of the harvest fiesta, to celebrate the end of summer. They'd come to " dispose " of the remaining stock.
at 10, the beer ran out, they locked up and disappeared.
About an hour later,the rain started.
Talk about perfect timing?
Cloudy intervals but dry, this morning. We're having a rest day, climbing up to the restaurant at the top of the village for lunch.
On our way tomorrow... Unless?


----------



## Pauljenny

Pampliega. After the climb up to the top of the Villa village.
Excellent lunch in the Meson..10EUR. All in.
Don't get much better, in September.


----------



## witzend

*Porto Mao*

Any recent report on Porto Mao over the years it been closed and opened  many times who last looked


----------



## Pauljenny

Just pulled off the A66 ,30 minutes south of Salamanca. Signposted,Martinamore, Buenavista
At the Hotel Quatro Calzados, ( 4 pavements.). Its on the old pilgrim road. 
Very nice lunch..apart from the rubber chicken. But at 10 Euro a wack, less 5, for complaining.. Good value, large jug of red wine for the navigator, fresh orange juice for the chauffeurse.
Good stop, for an overnight.
Aire at Carceres, next.


----------



## Pauljenny

Ps.
Industrial strength WiFi. Have updated all European maps, while parked 50 ft from restaurant..
What's not to like about this lifestyle?
Siesta time
Zzzz


----------



## iampatman

*Bolnuevo - again*

Well, we're in Bolnuevo for another winter (imagine an English summer). Anyone passing is welcome to call in for a pot of tea/glass of beer/wine.

It's not wildcamping but it suits us for 5/6 months.

Pat


----------



## Deleted member 58274

Pauljenny said:


> Ps.
> Industrial strength WiFi. Have updated all European maps, while parked 50 ft from restaurant..
> What's not to like about this lifestyle?
> Siesta time
> Zzzz


Hi, I think we've been there....big flat site site....mega wifi...as you say...bus from just outside site to Salamanca ?  Maja


----------



## Private

*Swimming at last*

Beautiful location for wild swimming.
Deep pool with clear water. Dive/jump points. Large smooth rocks providing easy access into river. Sitting ledges at various depths. 
Private location due to steep, rough access track. 

Today was hot weather, pure sun, no wind in the valley, cool water; perfect at last. 

Don't come tomorrow though because we will be there again!

Ponte Da Ladeira
Soajo, Portugal
Google Maps


----------



## Deleted member 58274

iampatman said:


> Well, we're in Bolnuevo for another winter (imagine an English summer). Anyone passing is welcome to call in for a pot of tea/glass of beer/wine.
> 
> It's not wildcamping but it suits us for 5/6 months.
> 
> Pat



See our post on Spanish snowbirds....as I say......horses for courses..... !!! Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*New thread*



moonshadow said:


> It's still 2017 last time I looked LOL! Makes sense for next year 2018!



Ah yes, but wait a minute.....Carol is right....the thread is mostly about winter abroad so a new thread as she mentions should commence now, in 2017 (ready for this coming winter)...not 2018...too late !!

Maja


----------



## carol

maja07 said:


> Ah yes, but wait a minute.....Carol is right....the thread is mostly about winter abroad so a new thread as she mentions should commence now, in 2017 (ready for this coming winter)...not 2018...too late !!
> 
> Maja



Cheers Maja, you saw the method in my madness :wave:


----------



## jennyp19

When are you going Carol?  At long last I've persuaded John we should clear off to Spain before 2018 - he says a month &#55357;&#56832; Lol little does he know. We can always go again in January.  We may even try Portugal again - last time we went it p   ersistently rained until we got down to the Algarve.


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> Cheers Maja, you saw the method in my madness :wave:



On the aire at Carceres.
Packed solid .
A pvc has slipped in,while we were bar hopping..
Looks like I'll be sleeping nearer to his wife than mine..
If we open the windows, we'll be able to hold hands.


----------



## carol

When I was there last January there was only a handful of vans. Lots of room.


----------



## carol

jennyp19 said:


> When are you going Carol?  At long last I've persuaded John we should clear off to Spain before 2018 - he says a month �� Lol little does he know. We can always go again in January.  We may even try Portugal again - last time we went it p   ersistently rained until we got down to the Algarve.



Hi Jenny, I'm sailing to Santander on the 29th of December :wave:


----------



## carol

*****, I've just remembered. I met you in the car park at Porto, didn't I? :wave:


----------



## carol

I went to Cacares from Santander in January. However, Brittany Ferries has changed the time of the ferry to a later one meaning when I get off the ferry it's going to be getting dark, or already so. What's the nearest Aire to to the ferry and is it ok?


----------



## carol

***** said:


> No, not me, never taken our van into Porto, we have bypassed it and called into a car park south of the river, probably May 2016



Oh blimey, who was it then? Please step forward!


----------



## Pauljenny

True, Graham .
We arrived too late last night and had to settle for the end near the Bourne. Others have slotted in, in between . The bus parking was chocker too.
Lots of big, new,Spanish plated vans.
We've had the caberet with the dancing wheely bins .
We're only 145 miles from our home village, have received some news that may mean we'll have to fly back to Altrincham, if it's not a mistake.
So we're leaving soon.


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> True, Graham .
> We arrived too late last night and had to settle for the end near the Bourne. Others have slotted in, in between . The bus parking was chocker too.
> Lots of big, new,Spanish plated vans.
> We've had the caberet with the dancing wheely bins .
> We're only 145 miles from our home village, have received some news that may mean we'll have to fly back to Altrincham, if it's not a mistake.
> So we're leaving soon.



Oh no! Hope all ok x


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Porto*



carol said:


> Oh blimey, who was it then? Please step forward!



Hi Carol, it was not us you met but was it you that asked us about cheap site south of the city. Clunegapyears was around at the time, and then a couple of others used the site but crucially there were some wilding on a car park right next to the river, just west of town on south side of river. Does this help... may jog someone's memory. Try searching "camping turismo salgueiros" might bring up the threads of the time (late feb ?). Maja


----------



## Pauljenny

***** said:


> Hope things are well and you gat the issues sorted.
> Last time we were ar Caceres, we parked at top right corner, next to the old Spanish van that is always there. It was not a bad spot!
> Wouldn't park by the musical bins, as possible damage!
> Did you read a while ago, we posted about a Brit having a nude shower under the borne tap:scared:
> Also we have stayed at the spare ground I mentioned and it was OK



Yes, we picked up on the spare ground, on our way out.
We always seem to be in a hurry there.
We'd love to spend a couple of leisurely days exploring.


----------



## Canalsman

carol said:


> I went to Cacares from Santander in January. However, Brittany Ferries has changed the time of the ferry to a later one meaning when I get off the ferry it's going to be getting dark, or already so. What's the nearest Aire to to the ferry and is it ok?



There's a new aire in the POIs - AF Santander. Should be fine.

If not, and you prefer something out of town try CR Santander. This used to be weight restricted but I believe that has been removed to allow use by motorhomes.


----------



## Freda

rockape said:


> At La Manga at the moment until 15th Feb and then ferry from Calais on 20th


Were you wild camping or on a camping site?


----------



## Tezza

At La azohio for the next few days . Luvvly jubbly.


----------



## Pauljenny

We're on the aire at Castro Marim, just inside the Portuguese border, from Seville. Pretty full.
Scarily empty roads, through Spain.
No trucks,builder's lorries or vans.. Equals  no business.
It's worse than before the financial crisis.
Mind you,we've covered 1500 miles,in 6 driving days. Bad weather,up north,helped,too
Lovely warm, silky night here, 28 degrees forecast for a week or two.


----------



## carol

Tezza said:


> At La azohio for the next few days . Luvvly jubbly.


Keep hearing mention of this place, Tezza. Where is it? Is that the correct spelling btw? Is it a gathering of vans?


----------



## iampatman

carol said:


> Keep hearing mention of this place, Tezza. Where is it? Is that the correct spelling btw? Is it a gathering of vans?



Hi Carol,

I think it's La Azohia. There used to be some vans parked in the rambla 37.553618 -1.169795, also behind the restaurant at 37.557951 -1.167737. 

Pat


----------



## Tezza

Yes mixed my o's and a's up. About 15 vans or so here at the mo. And a bit further down by the harbour there was about 4 vans yesterday. Lovely and warm . Great for cycling , but didn't bring the bikes. Bar right next door and a nice restaurant about 75 mtrs away where we had a lovely meal last night. We also had Xmas dinner there back in December .


----------



## Tezza




----------



## Tezza

***** said:


> Wish we were there, still trying to find a window to get away!:have fun:



Thats how we have been this year because of mums poor health. So first proper trip since Xmas and January. We were hoping to go Greece the long way round but ,if mums health deteriorates we would have to get back quick . So decided to come back here , not that I'm complaining though lol it's 82f today


----------



## QFour

Tezza said:


> Yes mixed my o's and a's up. About 15 vans or so here at the mo. And a bit further down by the harbour there was about 4 vans yesterday. Lovely and warm . Great for cycling , but didn't bring the bikes. Bar right next door and a nice restaurant about 75 mtrs away where we had a lovely meal last night. We also had Xmas dinner there back in December .



It's a really nice spot not found a hose connection that fits the water dispenser on the beach. We are at Bolneuvo at the moment and aim to stop on the way back for a few days.

Last time we were there we had Heir Hitler walking round telling everyone what they could and couldn't do. He had set himself up on the front row overlooking the beach and was watching everyone.

..


----------



## Tezza

QFour said:


> It's a really nice spot not found a hose connection that fits the water dispenser on the beach. We are at Bolneuvo at the moment and aim to stop on the way back for a few days.
> 
> Last time we were there we had Heir Hitler walking round telling everyone what they could and couldn't do. He had set himself up on the front row overlooking the beach and was watching everyone.
> 
> ..



Hi yes walking the dog the last 2 nights and the van next to us has been down there filling all his water bottles.   There are about 3 vans on that front row. But I think that isn't right really. The locals all like to park up there , and the vans thatare there are getting some looks. Yesterday one was parked lengthways and it was a tag axle. So I'm guessing it's only a matter of time before it is stopped.


----------



## Tezza

QFour said:


> It's a really nice spot not found a hose connection that fits the water dispenser on the beach. We are at Bolneuvo at the moment and aim to stop on the way back for a few days.
> 
> Last time we were there we had Heir Hitler walking round telling everyone what they could and couldn't do. He had set himself up on the front row overlooking the beach and was watching everyone.
> 
> ..


Are you on the site there or wilding? We were there January and stayed a couple of nights in the car park where the erosions are. Didn't have any bother tucked away at the back north end.


----------



## QFour

Tezza said:


> Are you on the site there or wilding? We were there January and stayed a couple of nights in the car park where the erosions are. Didn't have any bother tucked away at the back north end.



No we are on the Campsite. We are not going any further south this time. Will start working our way back beginning of October. Been using the washing machines on site and getting bedding and clothes washed.

Few signs in the car park with No Caravans and No Camping.

We stopped at Alcossebre on the way down. Got there early evening so stopped outside campsite by the sea. Had very noisy Swedish neighbours on La Tropicana site. Every time a new Swedish MH turned up they were out inviting them round for drinks. Only stopped a couple of nights and then went back out on the front by the sea again. The tumble weed town further along the coast was ok for overnight with porta loo and water on the beach. 2 watering cans work really well.

..


----------



## WellWornTraveller

*Cullera*

Hi Gang,

Anybody down at Cullera? Are there any spaces?

Bernie


----------



## Edward B

Another view of La Azohia. Presume that Hymer on the rIght is you Tezza.


----------



## iampatman

QFour said:


> No we are on the Campsite. We are not going any further south this time. Will start working our way back beginning of October. Been using the washing machines on site and getting bedding and clothes washed.
> 
> Few signs in the car park with No Caravans and No Camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ..



Hi there QFour, whereabouts are you on the site? We’re on parcela #9 on the main road from reception. Hot innit?

Pat


----------



## Imalaphil

Just arrived in Sanlucar. G&T in our own little garden!!
Had the past three weeks in Portugal, very impressed, nice aires and reasonable price for the paying ones. 
Probably do Rota next then head for Gib. Cheaper gin there!!


----------



## DnK

Tezza said:


> But I think that isn't right really. The locals all like to park up there , and the vans that are there are getting some looks. Yesterday one was parked lengthways and it was a tag axle. So I'm guessing it's only a matter of time before it is stopped.



We were there last April and were told by a local Brit that it's ok on the front except for Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays when the Restaurant busier with locals.The Restaurant owner has been known to ask people to move from that general area to the left of the Restaurant. Inconsiderate to park length ways and that will pi$$ people off. No bother parking anywhere else there and some had been their months.

Nice walk up to the tower / fortification on the end of the bay.

Enjoy.


----------



## Pauljenny

Imalaphil said:


> Just arrived in Sanlucar. G&T in our own little garden!!
> Had the past three weeks in Portugal, very impressed, nice aires and reasonable price for the paying ones.
> Probably do Rota next then head for Gib. Cheaper gin there!!



Sanlucar de Barrimeda?
Is it still.on the big parking lot, by the riverside? Near the market?

Good to know if it's been improved.
Water?
Dump point?
They were pretty basic,when we were there in Jan 2116.


----------



## n brown

Pauljenny said:


> Sanlucar de Barrimeda?
> Is it still.on the big parking lot, by the riverside? Near the market?
> 
> Good to know if it's been improved.
> Water?
> Dump point?
> They were pretty basic,when we were there in Jan 2116.



2116 ? if they're basic then, they'll be a smelly hole in the ground nowadays !


----------



## Imalaphil

Pauljenny said:


> Sanlucar de Barrimeda?
> Is it still.on the big parking lot, by the riverside? Near the market?
> 
> Good to know if it's been improved.
> Water?
> Dump point?
> They were pretty basic,when we were there in Jan 2116.



I don't know about that one I'm afraid. 
This one is at the Chipiona end of town, Sanlucar AC parking it's called. Not bad spot, some nice pitches with own grass patch or as Alfonso, the very friendly guy that runs it, says your own garden!! Great wi-fi, good enough for downloading. €10 a night, leccy extra but is very low amp. Beach on doorstep, not much around TBH, only stayed a night. Onto Rota, free with facilities.


----------



## Tezza

Edward B said:


> View attachment 57919
> 
> Another view of La Azohia. Presume that Hymer on the rIght is you Tezza.




Hi Edward , sorry to have missed you before you left this morning , but it was a pleasure to meet you and have a chin wag. Enjoy the rest of your time here .


----------



## Edward B

Tezza said:


> Hi Edward , sorry to have missed you before you left this morning , but it was a pleasure to meet you and have a chin wag. Enjoy the rest of your time here .




Hi again Terry.
I 
Yes I had an early start to get back to my mates housebuild near Alhama for the next couple of  weeks. Then hopefully Portugal bound for a couple of months when my wife flies back out from the UK .
I must thank you and your good lady wife for your hospitality. Next time the beers are on me.
Hope all goes well with your health issueservices next month.


----------



## Edward B

For all who know and love La Azohia the manhole on the side street has now been sealed preventing us from emptying the cassete. There is now a portaloo on the beach though.


----------



## moonshadow

Free level overnight parking just west of Albufeira, cafe/restaurant (Prato do dia €10 but didn't sample, coffee €2 English spoken), 2 small coves - fairly packed, lovely sea view and of the tourists going out on their boat trips from nearby marina 37°04′34.91″N 08°16′39.49″W


----------



## Canalsman

moonshadow said:


> Free level overnight parking just west of Albufeira, cafe/restaurant (Prato do dia €10 but didn't sample, coffee €2 English spoken), 2 small coves - fairly packed, lovely sea view and of the tourists going out on their boat trips from nearby marina 37°04′34.91″N 08°16′39.49″W



This you will find in the Iberia POIs - CU Praia De Arrifes


----------



## moonshadow

POI Admin said:


> This you will find in the Iberia POIs - CU Praia De Arrifes



I checked the POI map on the forum before posting .....!! The last time you told me this for a POI I hadn't updated my POI map, so I checked.


----------



## Canalsman

moonshadow said:


> I checked the POI map on the forum before posting .....!! The last time you told me this for a POI I hadn't updated my POI map, so I checked.



No problem ... I just post information such as this so others can more easily locate a recommended POI.


----------



## Pauljenny

We're just back from a 2½ hour visit to the local gipsy market.
    Chicken piri piri, pork ribs, olives, bread red wine,water. ...7€ all in.
    While we were there, we met friends,who forced presunto ham and drinks down us.
    Shared the table with a Dutch couple, followed by a French Portuguese couple.
    Met our neighbours,including the mayor...I hate this place.

Siesta time .

    They are putting in a proper aire, central to all ameneties.

.Look up Santa Catarina Da fonte Do Bispo. .. Behind the Silos ,at the coopertiva , 200 metres east of the centre , off the N270...

We'll take a stroll down tonight , to check it out.

    See you at the bakery...its a must do.

    Why the Hell should we want to go to the seaside ,on a hot crowded Sunday?


----------



## Pauljenny

Ah, its election week.
The only thing real about the aire is that it's a politician's promise. Fed to the local press .
The picture of the  proposed site, is a photoshopped mock up.
The Mayor, if re- elected, will probably go ahead.
His family are in the construction business.
More later.


----------



## QFour

Moved to La Azohia nice spot on our own next to the supermarket. Well out of the way of locals using the car park we hope. Even found a small chunk of concrete just enough to lift the front wheel so nice and level. Nice to get away from the campsite and get some cool sea breeze.

Iampatman .. Sorry missed your post .. Had a walk round the site and only found a Luna Caravan you must have been well hidden in plain view ..


----------



## Pauljenny

It's all very quiet..
What around you all up to?
31•c in the shade, gorgeous gentle SE breeze.
Any form of work has to be completed before 10.
It'll do.


----------



## Lee

Pauljenny said:


> It's all very quiet..
> What around you all up to?
> 31•c in the shade, gorgeous gentle SE breeze.
> Any form of work has to be completed before 10.
> It'll do.



If it gets any warmer you'll have to come back to Blighty.


----------



## Pauljenny

Lee said:


> If it gets any warmer you'll have to come back to Blighty.



Don't hold your breath,Lee.
We're flying back for 3 nights, 31 October, for follow up checks at the Eye hospital...
Just in case. That'll do, thanks.
Are you gracing The Algarve with your presence again,this winter?


----------



## Pauljenny

Another  day another Euro .
It's cooling down, here.

16 degrees before sun-up. 30 in the shade, midday.
A very pleasant 19 now.

Everything baked dry,in the garden, but no reason to ro turn down a G&T on the terrace.
Goodnight,wherever you are.


----------



## n brown

boa noite
missing the dusty old place


----------



## Trish1997

Currently at Aziba barragem. Gorgeous views. No services and 3 of us here. One Brit left yesterday 2 Dutch now Left. Any other gems close by. No bars open close by. Closed for the winter but 28c lake warm. Lovely. I'd put a pic if I knew how.


----------



## Pauljenny

New one,for us to find later.
Where is it?


----------



## Skar

Ffion said:


> Any other gems close by. No bars open close by. Closed for the winter but 28c lake warm. Lovely. I'd put a pic if I knew how.



Since there are bars there I assume that you are on the North side, if you drive through Macedo de Cavaleiros and head to the South side (by the dam itself) you'll find a couple of quiet wilding spots, we did a three centre on Azibo this Spring!


----------



## Pauljenny

Got it.
Looks nice.
If we can find th time,well go there in April.


----------



## mygrassisblue

Heading south for a couple of weeks tomorrow from our house in Penamacor.
Possible route is Povoa, Elvas, Badajoz, through a bit of spain then Mina de sao Domingo & Amiexial to meet a mate.
Anybody at any of these aires / stops?
Any nice areas on the route for a stopover?
Ate logo.


----------



## Deleted member 71824

*Hi Sue and Martin*

We are due to cross Dover to Calais at beginning of next month and was thinking of stopping at Agincout and   Crecy  on the way down through France to  Villamartin. Nr Torreveija   
Could I please pick your brains and ask which is the best route down   through France into Spain this time of the year please
We are Novice  First timers and  seek advice on our first venture in our campervan  to our place in Spain with our dog
Any information is gratefully  received 

Cheers Keith & Jane


----------



## Linda

Pauljenny said:


> Don't hold your breath,Lee.
> Are you gracing The Algarve with your presence again,this winter?



We are indeed....  we crossed Dover to Calais then dashed through France stopping at wissant, nr Le Mans then nr Boudreaux before crossing the border to Bilbao.  

We will be in Seville tonight meeting up with rugbyken and might just knock on your door on Tuesday!


----------



## moonshadow

KJW said:


> We are due to cross Dover to Calais at beginning of next month and was thinking of stopping at Agincout and   Crecy  on the way down through France to  Villamartin. Nr Torreveija
> Could I please pick your brains and ask which is the best route down   through France into Spain this time of the year please
> We are Novice  First timers and  seek advice on our first venture in our campervan  to our place in Spain with our dog
> Any information is gratefully  received
> 
> Cheers Keith & Jane



Hi Keith and Jane, sorry didn't see this! We are not the best people to ask about travelling down through France we have only done it once having chosen to take the ferry to Bilbao. Hope you sorted yourselves out and are having a good trip.


----------



## carol

I'm in Estepona and it's chucking it down! :mad1:


----------



## Deleted member 62288

moonshadow said:


> There's some lovely places along there, it'll be a while till we catch up with you!



Nice part of the world, I intended to explore more last winter, but I camped up in Tarifa with the intent to freshen up for a few days, ended up staying at Galeria – Camping Rio Jara for 3 months.

Nice site nice people and nice atmosphere.

Goodness knows how I ended up staying for so long but there is a strong correlation to high quality, good value, organic ganjah.

james


----------



## DnK

carol said:


> I'm in Estepona and it's chucking it down! :mad1:



We too. Cheer up It's brightening now but the winds gonna blow strong till late this evening. 

Dave


----------



## Pauljenny

KJW said:


> We are due to cross Dover to Calais at beginning of next month and was thinking of stopping at Agincout and   Crecy  on the way down through France to  Villamartin. Nr Torreveija
> Could I please pick your brains and ask which is the best route down   through France into Spain this time of the year please
> We are Novice  First timers and  seek advice on our first venture in our campervan  to our place in Spain with our dog
> Any information is gratefully  received
> 
> Cheers Keith & Jane



This thread has been running for some time, look through it and you'll find plenty of information.
Use the search box om the top RHS of the page , putting in something like driving to Spain.
Look on the list of forums for the one on European travel.
That way ,you won't have to wait until gets round to reading and answering your post.
Good luck   good reading , Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> I'm in Estepona and it's chucking it down! :mad1:



If you're coming our way, bring some wet weather with you please.
But not the cold windy kind.

There are some bad influences gathering in Seville.

They're up to no good. Be very very careful.:goodluck:


----------



## moonshadow

Pauljenny said:


> If you're coming our way, bring some wet weather with you please.
> But not the cold windy kind.
> 
> There are some bad influences gathering in Seville.
> 
> They're up to no good. Be very very careful.:goodluck:



I thought you had plenty last week? Glorious day today, Albufeira, especially out of the chilly wind!


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> I'm in Estepona and it's chucking it down! :mad1:



Poor you, come west we’ve been sitting in the sun sampling vinho!


----------



## Pauljenny

moonshadow said:


> I thought you had plenty last week? Glorious day today, Albufeira, especially out of the chilly wind!



Last week we were in Sao Bras, they had a couple of hours of gentle rain.
We drove back down the hill, to find that there had only been 20 minutes of fine drizzle.
Today , no rain was forecast and none tomorrow.
So we were not at all surprised when it started gently raining, at 6.30. 10 minutes later, the sky has cleared.
I give in.!!


----------



## jacquigem

Pauljenny said:


> If you're coming our way, bring some wet weather with you please.
> But not the cold windy kind.
> 
> There are some bad influences gathering in Seville.
> 
> They're up to no good. Be very very careful.:goodluck:



mmm like the sound of that


----------



## Pauljenny

jacquigem said:


> mmm like the sound of that



Are you planning to join them?

They think they may drift in our direction, we're thinking of hiding.

 But they may well be diverted,en route.
The wind is blowing from all directions, the weather is warmer, but cloudy... Anything could happen.


----------



## moonshadow

Pauljenny said:


> Are you planning to join them?
> 
> They think they may drift in our direction, we're thinking of hiding.
> 
> But they may well be diverted,en route.
> The wind is blowing from all directions, the weather is warmer, but cloudy... Anything could happen.



Blowing a hooley here, anything not tied done floats ... Warmer outside than in though!


----------



## carol

It's gale force here, at the football stadium outside of Gibraltar. Scary!


----------



## jacquigem

Pauljenny said:


> Are you planning to join them?
> 
> They think they may drift in our direction, we're thinking of hiding.
> 
> But they may well be diverted,en route.
> The wind is blowing from all directions, the weather is warmer, but cloudy... Anything could happen.



Hoping to visit Portugal in April


----------



## Byronic

carol said:


> It's gale force here, at the football stadium outside of Gibraltar. Scary!



They should actually.pay you.to stay there. Time was when wild camping was on/off on the area known as No Mans Land.... the waste ground at the frontier fence. Getting your head blown off at least was free.


----------



## Pauljenny

jacquigem said:


> Hoping to visit Portugal in April



You should be safe by then.

Bring plenty of alcohol, on case the locals have not had time to replenish stocks.


----------



## Lee

Pauljenny said:


> If you're coming our way, bring some wet weather with you please.
> But not the cold windy kind.
> 
> There are some bad influences gathering in Seville.
> 
> They're up to no good. Be very very careful.:goodluck:



I note you haven't named names are you worried about libel?


----------



## Pauljenny

Lee said:


> I note you haven't named names are you worried about libel?



You may think that, but I could not possibly comment.
I've already started stockpiling, though.


----------



## rugbyken

winds blowing here seville but not badly only wet inside the motorhome (hic) we had a day going round the cathedral & various tapas bars today now back to the marina for round 2,


----------



## Wully

I always follow this thread with interest let’s me know there’s hope that one day I’ll be pottering about Spain Portugal. It’s grey and dull hear but it cheers me up to know people who I know are getting a wee bit of sun on there bones enjoy


----------



## carol

Looser cruiser said:


> I always follow this thread with interest let’s me know there’s hope that one day I’ll be pottering about Spain Portugal. It’s grey and dull hear but it cheers me up to know people who I know are getting a wee bit of sun on there bones enjoy



Not much sun today, Wully! Haven't known wind like this for a long time either. Thought my solar panel was coming off! :scared:


----------



## Wully

carol said:


> Not much sun today, Wully! Haven't known wind like this for a long time either. Thought my solar panel was coming off! :scared:



It’s been windy here too carol  but bet it’s warmer we’re you are you certainly get around I was thinking about you the other day when I was booking the wee music festival at Kirby Lonsdale might see you there if you’re going think it’s 4 6 May this year safe travels


----------



## rugbyken

phuew when i saw wully had posted on this thread i thought better get my liver in condition got time yet i see,


----------



## redhand

Haveworked our way down from santander over last week, was suprised how cold the north was at night ice inside our windows one morning. Got to seville and warmer weather thankfully now just across border in portugal free aire last night and wilding tonight with about 20 others close to beach at altura
lovely and sunny but wind is strong in exposed places


----------



## Byronic

redhand said:


> Haveworked our way down from santander over last week, was suprised how cold the north was at night ice inside our windows one morning. Got to seville and warmer weather thankfully now just across border in portugal free aire last night and wilding tonight with about 20 others close to beach at altura
> lovely and sunny but wind is strong in exposed places



You should have kept your eyes peeled for some recent threads,
you wouldn't have been surprised then on finding out just how parky a good
deal of Spain can be in the winter, and not just in the very north!
Too late for you of course, but a timely reminder to others.


----------



## vwalan

my mate bob is at la manga . his outside temp read 5c this morning . abit later he tx me to say it was showing 3c and he was going to have to sort out hid thick body warmer if he went for a stroll. 
spain can be very weird . seen snow on the beach a few times . 
was at punta prima in 2013 and woke upto palm trees in the snow . 
gone by dinner time but its funny to see it.


----------



## Pauljenny

vwalan said:


> my mate bob is at la manga . his outside temp read 5c this morning . abit later he tx me to say it was showing 3c and he was going to have to sort out hid thick body warmer if he went for a stroll.
> spain can be very weird . seen snow on the beach a few times .
> was at punta prima in 2013 and woke upto palm trees in the snow .
> gone by dinner time but its funny to see it.



Overnight temperature due to drop, in the East Algarve. This is due to a higher wind chill factor.
We HAVE  to go to a remote restaurant, high in the hills, tonight.
We're going to put multi layers of clothes on and have the heating running overnight.
I'd rather be broke and warm than rich and cold.
No rain expected.


----------



## carol

Looser cruiser said:


> It’s been windy here too carol  but bet it’s warmer we’re you are you certainly get around I was thinking about you the other day when I was booking the wee music festival at Kirby Lonsdale might see you there if you’re going think it’s 4 6 May this year safe travels



Yes, think I'll be going this year. :wave:


----------



## Pauljenny

Anyone come across Lee and Linda?
Last I heard, they were at Alcutim.
Hope the tall boy hasn't tried to paddle across to Spain?
We're having a great time in Andalusia.
The iced Fino Sherry helps.


----------



## Pauljenny

Still at Rota.
Bussed into the town centre, mooched through the old town and stopped for lunch .
The Fritaria de pesca... All sorts of fish,deep fried in batter, patatas bravas... Diced ,roast potatoes, sprinkled with chilli sauce.. And a Fino sherry, of course.
It is rumoured that the Jews brought this recipe to Britain, when they were kicked out by the Inquisition.

Alas, no mushy peas, though.


----------



## Minisorella

Pauljenny said:


> Still at Rota.
> Bussed into the town centre, mooched through the old town and stopped for lunch .
> The Fritaria de pesca... All sorts of fish,deep fried in batter, patatas bravas... Diced ,roast potatoes, sprinkled with chilli sauce.. And a Fino sherry, of course.
> It is rumoured that the Jews brought this recipe to Britain, when they were kicked out by the Inquisition.
> 
> Alas, no mushy peas, though.



*sighs*  I had a warm cheese scone and a flat white at the garden centre if that counts? Bet you didn't have the added fun of sleet afterwards though - oh yeah! :rabbit:


----------



## Linda

Pauljenny said:


> Anyone come across Lee and Linda?
> Last I heard, they were at Alcutim.
> Hope the tall boy hasn't tried to paddle across to Spain?
> We're having a great time in Andalusia.
> The iced Fino Sherry helps.



We are still about Paul.  We came off the hills the dry route to Gibraleon  where we spent a couple of days, all stocked up and sat in the beach at Puerto Umbria with a beautiful &#55356;&#57093;. Think we may stay here for a couple of days - nice place for lunch nearby..


----------



## Pauljenny

Sounds good Linda. Enjoy.

We're planning to stay here until next Monday. Possibly the longest we've ever stayed since getting the wildcamping bug.  It's all too convenient.

We may call in at Manta Rota, for a night, on our way back... Subject to normal motorhome rules, of course.


----------



## RichardHelen262

In Altea been nice and sunny here today, moving a little further south tomorrow


----------



## Pauljenny

We're on the road tomorrow.
Goodbye Algarve, until next Autumn.

Only plan is to be in Altrincham for May 7th.

Fancy a shufti at the Douro and a couple of nights in Porto.
We're due a holiday.
I wonder how that will pan out. ?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Pauljenny said:


> We're on the road tomorrow.
> Goodbye Algarve, until next Autumn.
> 
> Only plan is to be in Altrincham for May 7th.
> 
> Fancy a shufti at the Douro and a couple of nights in Porto.
> We're due a holiday.
> I wonder how that will pan out. ?



Can't believe time has come round so quickly Paul! Was good catching up with you both hopefully when you're back we'll be done with our drawn out renovation works here and can meet up more regularly. I hope you've stocked and loaded up with Lidl  Vinho Tinto already ? We'll take care both of you and have a safe journey back and a good time in Porto, lovely place... be in touch. G & T


----------



## Pauljenny

Van completely packed and ready to roll by 10.30.
Then I decided to stow an extra pack of dried milk.  The top popped off covering everywhere.

Took everything out of the cupboard and went to find the vacuum cleaner. Jenny told me she'd spilt some soap powder into the vac box. 
I dusted it off .
When I turned it on, in the van.... That's when I found out that it had collected in the exhaust fan housing. 
2,  #%+-&%*. hours, it took me to clear up.
By the time we'd had lunch, said our goodbyes in the village, done a little last- minute shopping, we were knackered. 
We're overnighing at Manta Rota, on the carpark.
Only Us and a Dutch van..
Should I expect trouble?


----------



## moonshadow

Boa viagem


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> Boa viagem



What she said :dance:


----------



## Pauljenny

Beautiful Spring morning,almost empty car park at Manta Rota.

We've travelled 35 miles from Santa Cat. 1900 to go. 
Already decided to ignore plan A.

It's too nice here.
Don't have to be back in Altrincham until 6th May.


----------



## Pauljenny

Left Manta Rota yesterday. Overnighted in Pomerao, on the Guardiana/ Chança river junction.

Fascinating place. But the storms arrived... Rock and roll night.
Now at Badajoz, on the aire... It's p155ing down !
No romantic stroll for us tonight.

Still fancy the Douro valley and Porto, but we'll have to see what the weather is like.


----------



## moonshadow

Look forward to hearing about Douro Valley, thinking of doing that on our next trip.


----------



## Pauljenny

Alas, as we were waiting to use the service point, before setting off for Coria... A  UK Van pulled up. Out popped a familiar face.. A couple we'd met 3 years ago, bad influences, both.

They had given us tip that turned out to be a life changing and enhancing adventure . They were going into Portugal, for the first time, so we marked their card, during a wonderful evening,under the Elvas Viaduct.
So we're staying here for another night, to catch up.
That's Plan C ripped up.


----------



## moonshadow

There are 26 letters in the alphabet .,.,,


----------



## Pauljenny

Plan D.

Depending on when Jenny wakes up...
We're going to Coria, or perhaps Ciudad Rodrigo.
Maybe.


----------



## Pauljenny

Got to Vila Formoso.

Overnight on a large, Quiet, Well lit car park and emergency truck park, when snowing. Beside the Multi Usos Pavilion.
Just NW of the railway station.
Excellent.

90 miles of white knuckle ride .. 4½ hours of Wow! and Look out!!.
Now parked on the river Douro side, at Regua..
Just below the new aire, by the bridge.
National holiday tomorrow.  Fireworks and fun  expected.
Then we plan to take the train into Porto. For a couple of nights.,  Maybe.


----------



## Pauljenny

Rolled onto the aire.
Its ideal. Individual serviced pitches. Free... Unless you want 6 amps. Then. Its 3 Euros.
 a night 

Spring Cleaned the van and done a load of laundry.


----------



## n brown

off to Aveiro tomorrow,and as you say , guns woke us this morning


----------



## Pauljenny

n brown said:


> off to Aveiro tomorrow,and as you say , guns woke us this morning



Boa Viagem.
We'll be in Porto tomorrow and Friday. ...
Just in case you want to carry out your offer of buying us that drink?
Then, we're looking at taking the N 2 to Chaves, Bragança Zamora, to Santander.

What do you think?.. 3 easy driving days ?


----------



## n brown

nice thought but as it's the g-son's carnival i have a feeling that horrible drunkeness may occur and screw up any plans


----------



## Pauljenny

Yes, we've just arrived in Porto and there are students wandering around in formal gowns ,black suits.. Looking very hot and bothered.
Interesting train ride from Regua.
Enjoy your trip .
Don't worry, your drinks offer still holds good.:tongue:


----------



## n brown

well that was a mad night !
the students ,in their different groups by subject , and looking like they'd strayed off a Harry Potter set
 (JKRowling got inspiration for the Hogwarts black cape while seeing students on the Porto Coimbra train )
were all walking behind their floats singing their class song at the tops of their voices, and jumping about like a mad mosh pit . each class had a different song , and they all sounded quite aggressive , similar to a Maori Haka.

 to help things go with a swing , SuperBock had supplied an endless supply of beer. so the students weren't just ratarsed, they were drenched in beer too ! and even better ,anyone in the crowd who held out an empty hand had it filled instantly with an ice cold can !
obviously i didn't buy a beer all night 
this morning though , i walked some of the route and it was completely clear, last night we were wading through flattened beer cans , great clean up crew 
my g/son told me that part of the initiation ritual involved loads of students going to a field  and getting drunk, then the Bombeiros, fire brigade turned up and turned their hoses on them, which created a sea of mud , then  they all did mud wrestling !


----------



## Pauljenny

2 days in Porto. Well worth the white knuckle ride to get to Regua.
No problem leaving the van on the aire.
Half price train tickets because we showed our pensioner's passports.  19€ return.

Had some cracking cheap meals and blagged extra drinks at the port tasting. Took the Hop on/ off bus tour, to get our bearings.

While The Child Bride was siesta- ing , 
I spent the best part of an hour in a traditional barber's chair, While the 84 year old gave me the full treatment, razors, tapers, the lot.

Rest day on the aire, Sunday, as it was raining.

Now in Braganza, after another 20 miles of mayhem on the N2.. Then the relief of 70 miles on the, toll-free IP4 and A4 motorways.


----------



## Pauljenny

Easier roads, after Villa Real to Bragança.
Beautiful, but chilly.

Good aire. Worth a visit.

Now at Agilla de Campoo, 60 miles south of Santander.
Nice aire, gentle riverside stroll into a pleasant, tidy old centre. Quite tourist friendly. Great lunch in historical centre.
We can see the snow on the Picos de Europa.

Carlos Terciero. Brandy helps.


----------



## witzend

Hi anyone any news on Amexial cork factory closing and charges being introduced at sports field


----------



## mygrassisblue

Heard the rumour about the cork factory closing but can't confirm, it was a bit of a dump anyway.
Sports ground is now gated apparently and they are now charging.
Heard through the grapevine, not been there since January myself.


----------



## REC

***** said:


> At Tomar



Just up the road from us in Cernache​ do Bonjardim...we are poshing it though in a house. Van not with us this trip!


----------



## Pauljenny

This thread contains loads of information.
Think it's worth reviving.
We'll be back up our East Algarve Hillside  soon.


----------



## iampatman

Pauljenny said:


> This thread contains loads of information.
> Think it's worth reviving.
> We'll be back up our East Algarve Hillside  soon.



And we’ll be on a (whisper it) Campsite on the Costa Calida by mid October. Ferry from Hull to Zeebrugge on Tuesday week.

Pat


----------



## Byronic

iampatman said:


> And we’ll be on a (whisper it) Campsite on the Costa Calida by mid October. Ferry from Hull to Zeebrugge on Tuesday week.
> Pat



Hull to Zeebrugge. What's wrong with a leisurely,
peaceful, unstressful drive the length of Old Blighty 
to Dover or Portsmouth ferry ports :lol-061:


----------



## Pauljenny

iampatman said:


> And we’ll be on a (whisper it) Campsite on the Costa Calida by mid October. Ferry from Hull to Zeebrugge on Tuesday week.
> 
> Pat



No problem with that , Pat. You're in it to enjoy yourself.
.

 If everyone wild camped all of the time, everywhere.. The whole world would be chaos.... And there'd be no campsites for when we need them. I used 6, this summer . 1 proper site, 3 weekend club meets and 2 Wildcampers meets.
Will you be venturing our way, this winter?


----------



## Pauljenny

Byronic said:


> Hull to Zeebrugge. What's wrong with a leisurely,
> peaceful, unstressful drive the length of Old Blighty
> to Dover or Portsmouth ferry ports :lol-061:



It's a Yorkshire thing.. When we lived in Leeds, the ONLY way to the Continent was via Hull.
All that driving south, losing the will to live before passing Derby. The horrors of the M25, Dartford crossings and then Kent... .
You could get decent fish and chips, cheap, nourishing ale and a proper breakfast, before leaving Hull.


----------



## spigot

Byronic said:


> Hull to Zeebrugge. What's wrong with a leisurely,
> peaceful, unstressful drive the length of Old Blighty
> to Dover or Portsmouth ferry ports :lol-061:



What’s wrong with it??,

Our bloody gridlocked motorways for a start.


----------



## iampatman

Pauljenny said:


> It's a Yorkshire thing.. When we lived in Leeds, the ONLY way to the Continent was via Hull.
> All that driving south, losing the will to live before passing Derby. The horrors of the M25, Dartford crossings and then Kent... .
> You could get decent fish and chips, cheap, nourishing ale and a proper breakfast, before leaving Hull.



Absolutely.

Leave Bingley mid afternoon, miss rush hour, sail from Hull at 18.30, couple of drinks and some grub on board. Wake up next morning in Belgium.

Alternatively we could spend god knows how long on the M1/A1, M11, M25 etc......just to get to Dover.

No contest really.

Pat


----------



## iampatman

Pauljenny said:


> No problem with that , Pat. You're in it to enjoy yourself.
> .
> 
> If everyone wild camped all of the time, everywhere.. The whole world would be chaos.... And there'd be no campsites for when we need them. I used 6, this summer . 1 proper site, 3 weekend club meets and 2 Wildcampers meets.
> *Will you be venturing our way, this winter?*


*
*

Probably not this winter, maybe next spring?

Pat


----------



## peter palance

*insurance*



rockape said:


> At La Manga at the moment until 15th Feb and then ferry from Calais on 20th



how do you manage for so long with insurance please et cet arra, pj and thank you


----------



## Byronic

Pauljenny said:


> It's a Yorkshire thing.. When we lived in Leeds, the ONLY way to the Continent was via Hull.
> All that driving south, losing the will to live before passing Derby. The horrors of the M25, Dartford crossings and then Kent... .
> You could get decent fish and chips, cheap, nourishing ale and a proper breakfast, before leaving Hull.




No need to remind me! I've only the relatively short trip to Dover from Saffron Walden, M25 then the
M20. Rather than face the masochism of driving in 'normal hours' I take a ferry crossing at the most ungodly
hour, such as 2.00am. And spend the following day flaked out in Cite Europe recovering, well worth it.

Can't understand thems that travel south from up north in the daytime traffic carnage, catch a ferry late evening ferry and then straight off the boat try to get as much distance between them and Calais, unless time 'really' is of the essence, naturally.


----------



## Linda

We get the Dover -calais ferry at some ungodly hour then drive about 45mins to an aire at wissant before sleeping until we wake - could be 10.30....  that means we are fresh and ready to head south.  We've tried going about 8.oo sailing but that meant leaving home at 5...wipes us out for the day.


----------



## 2cv

Linda said:


> We get the Dover -calais ferry at some ungodly hour then drive about 45mins to an aire at wissant before sleeping until we wake - could be 10.30....  that means we are fresh and ready to head south.  We've tried going about 8.oo sailing but that meant leaving home at 5...wipes us out for the day.



Take care at Wissant https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...1-wissant-aire-warning.html?highlight=Wissant


----------



## iampatman

peter palance said:


> how do you manage for so long with insurance please et cet arra, pj and thank you



Can’t answer for Rockape but in our case we’re insured with Safeguard who give us 365 days fully comp cover in Europe with breakdown cover included. EHIC covers us for medical treatment if required. 

Pat


----------



## Byronic

peter palance said:


> how do you manage for so long with insurance please et cet arra, pj and thank you



Most Insurers will give you 90days cover in the EU. And many, including those specialising in motorhome cover 
will give 180 days and some even 365 days.
The aspect worth remembering is that all the Insurers are obliged to give you the basic 3rd Party
Cover in EU. The 90, 180 365 days cover you for the extra refinements associated with Standard 
3rd Party, TPF & Theft and Comprehensive. Soon as you go over your allotted days this cover will
cease and the basic 3rd Party as required by EU Law applies.
Brexit may change everything in the future of course.

Note the use of the word "cease", I used this to make my statement appear more authoritive


----------



## Pauljenny

iampatman said:


> Can’t answer for Rockape but in our case we’re insured with Safeguard who give us 365 days fully comp cover in Europe with breakdown cover included. EHIC covers us for medical treatment if required.
> 
> Pat



We're with Safeguard too. Works very well.
Calais?
Not for us.
Say goodbye to Family in Altrincham.
Aim for Portsmouth. Time departure to avoid M6 mad hours.
Break journey at Banbury.

Continue to Pompey,avoiding rush hours.

Overnight in Portsmouth.

Ferry to Northern Spain, if it's practical..This year, no availability. Ouistreham gets you into warmer nicer country,with less of a drive.
Plenty of stopping places along the N84.
We're having a couple of nights on one.. A flooded Quarry with fishing lagoons,a bar and flat hard standing. Perfect peace and quiet. I'll post details soon. 
Too busy drinking wine and listening to Test Match Special, on long wave. Come on, Jimmy  !!


----------



## Pauljenny

Byronic said:


> Most Insurers will give you 90days cover in the EU. And many, including those specialising in motorhome cover
> will give 180 days and some even 365 days.
> The aspect worth remembering is that all the Insurers are obliged to give you the basic 3rd Party
> Cover in EU. The 90, 180 365 days cover you for the extra refinements associated with Standard
> 3rd Party, TPF & Theft and Comprehensive. Soon as you go over your allotted days this cover will
> cease and the basic 3rd Party as required by EU Law applies.
> Brexit may change everything in the future of course.
> 
> Note the use of the word " cease ", I used this to make my statement appear more authoritive



It worked...:bow:


----------



## moonshadow

Pauljenny said:


> We're with Safeguard too. Works very well.
> Calais?
> Not for us.
> Say goodbye to Family in Altrincham.
> Aim for Portsmouth. Time departure to avoid M6 mad hours.
> Break journey at Banbury.
> 
> Continue to Pompey,avoiding rush hours.
> 
> Overnight in Portsmouth.
> 
> Ferry to Northern Spain, if it's practical..This year, no availability. Ouistreham gets you into warmer nicer country,with less of a drive.
> Plenty of stopping places along the N84.
> We're having a couple of nights on one.. A flooded Quarry with fishing lagoons,a bar and flat hard standing. Perfect peace and quiet. I'll post details soon.
> Too busy drinking wine and listening to Test Match Special, on long wave. Come on, Jimmy  !!




Sounds lovely in September, not so sure about January!!


----------



## Byronic

Pauljenny said:


> Too busy drinking wine and listening to Test Match Special, on long wave. Come on, Jimmy  !!



Just in case some are not aware. Radio on Internet doesn't eat much of a data allowance.
radiofeeds.co.uk  gives a choice of streaming speed and just about every BEEB
station in the UK, and most others besides. Been using this since the 3 mobile mob introduced
the Feel At Home service. I think BEEB LW power output has been attenuated in the last few years,
and MW is very hit and miss especially in s. France and much of Spain.


----------



## Pauljenny

Byronic said:


> Just in case some are not aware. Radio on Internet doesn't eat much of a data allowance.
> radiofeeds.co.uk  gives a choice of streaming speed and just about every BEEB
> station in the UK, and most others besides. Been using this since the 3 mobile mob introduced
> the Feel At Home service. I think BEEB LW power output has been attenuated in the last few years,
> and MW is very hit and miss especially in s. France and much of Spain.



Agree entirely.
There's something about TMS on Long wave.... A bit like listening to an old 78 RPM record ?
It also saves data, which we can use for binge listening, Youtube and Jango, the day before the allowance runs out.
We're just north of Niort and the daytime signal is pretty fragile. OK after dark.
Probably won't be audible as we head south.
Then we'll use the  BBC I player radio.


----------



## spigot

moonshadow said:


> Sounds lovely in September, not so sure about January!!



January is normally OK on the Spanish Med', it's February when it can get rough, that's the time to hop over to Morocco!.

That's where I'm hoping to be Feb & Mar.


----------



## moonshadow

spigot said:


> January is normally OK on the Spanish Med', it's February when it can get rough, that's the time to hop over to Morocco!.
> 
> That's where I'm hoping to be Feb & Mar.



I meant travelling down through France sounds lovely in September, we didn't enjoy it much when we drove down in January. Heading for the Algarve again after New Year, hoping for a better winter than the last two have been


----------



## Pauljenny

The rate that we're travelling, it could be February, before we get down there, unless The Child Bride gets her foot down.. Leaving Puy Du Fou tomorrow... Perhaps?


----------



## Pauljenny

Ahhh !
Crossed the border at Irun, after delays and a slow time using the new Bourne on the Bidart aire... Brand new, high tech, and already falling to pieces. 
Hit their rush hour and had a sat nag inspired white knuckle ride to the top of a hill, overlooking San Sebastian. There's a patch of flat land, no bigger than a sailor's hanky.
We managed to tessellate ourselves in with two smaller PVCs. 
Goat bells ringing, sunshine and a sweet breeze.
Opened a cool bottle of cider and decided to stay a couple of nights.


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> I meant travelling down through France sounds lovely in September, we didn't enjoy it much when we drove down in January. Heading for the Algarve again after New Year, hoping for a better winter than the last two have been



That's where I'll be heading early January. Hope we catch up somewhere. X


----------



## David & Ann

moonshadow said:


> Forgot to mention we are heading to Peniscola tonight heard it's an attractive town with a castle, of course, it was used for a couple of well known films, but can't remember the names



El CID was the film. By the church there is a plaque about it with a statue.


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> That's where I'll be heading early January. Hope we catch up somewhere. X



Keep in touch and let us know where you are and we will do likewise. You going to the Netherlands meet after?


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> Keep in touch and let us know where you are and we will do likewise. You going to the Netherlands meet after?



Hadn't planned to and it's full. Presume you mean before going back to the UK - if they'll let us back!  But it's a thought ...


----------



## Pauljenny

Overlooking San Sebastian.
Very small parking, risky for bigger vans, so I don't think  it's fit for a POI.
It'll be full of us until tomorrow.


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Hadn't planned to and it's full. Presume you mean before going back to the UK - if they'll let us back!  But it's a thought ...



Get yourself on the reserve list not everyone has paid a deposit yet, someone may drop out anyway, it should be fun.
ps - just checked it's not full there are still two places!


----------



## iampatman

Not there yet but we’re on the Ferry at Hull waiting to sail. Slowish drive through France and should cross into Spain in ten days or so. 

Pat


----------



## BGT180

Travelled down through France to Palamós, then Castellón and now at Camping Valencia Park. Been here for a few days with pretty good weather apart from last night . Thunder and lightning for a few hours made the night a bit different!! Tomorrow off to Camping Xabia and then drifting back up the coast on Aires


----------



## Pauljenny

BGT180 said:


> Travelled down through France to Palamós, then Castellón and now at Camping Valencia Park. Been here for a few days with pretty good weather apart from last night . Thunder and lightning for a few hours made the night a bit different!! Tomorrow off to Camping Xabia and then drifting back up the coast on
> Aires


 
Welcome to this thread. We're near to San Sebastian. We had distant thunder and lightning last night. It could be brewing something up later, here.
We way may pass you in the opposite direction.


----------



## Pauljenny

On the N1 from Miranda de Duoro to Burgos.
.

The Miranda aire has been enlarged and looks good from the road.. Didn't stop. 
We've just had a lunch stop at the Windmill restaurant between the monument and Pancorbo. Dramatic scenery. Good, cheap proper grub...salads soup, steak and drinks...24 €.. Well worth a visit, on our return trip.
.

We parked on the opposite side of the road.
It was nearly as thrilling as Puy du Fou, crossing it... Twice.
Should be on the POI at Pampliega after siesta. Chance to fill up with spring water.


----------



## Pauljenny

Well  !
Would you believe it !
Last year when we arrived at Pampliega, there was a trailer bar and tables set up near to where we park.
At dusk,half a dozen people came down,opened the bar and poured themselves drinks. We asked if they were happy with us parking, if they were going to be busy. They told us we'd be ok.
We went for a riverside stroll and when we returned, they asked if we wanted any drinks?
After a couple each, the crisps and nibbles arrived. 
That's when I noticed there was no till. It turned out that their, " End of Summer  ", festival had closed,the previous night.... They were there to tidy up. We helped them tidy up,a bit longer,having a great time.
.
Imagine our surprise,to find the bar there again,as we arrived.

I wonder..........?


----------



## Val54

Pauljenny said:


> Well  !
> Would you believe it !
> Last year when we arrived at Pampliega, there was a trailer bar and tables set up near to where we park.
> At dusk,half a dozen people came down,opened the bar and poured themselves drinks. We asked if they were happy with us parking, if they were going to be busy. They told us we'd be ok.
> We went for a riverside stroll and when we returned, they asked if we wanted any drinks?
> After a couple each, the crisps and nibbles arrived.
> That's when I noticed there was no till. It turned out that their, " End of Summer  ", festival had closed,the previous night.... They were there to tidy up. We helped them tidy up,a bit longer,having a great time.
> .
> Imagine our surprise,to find the bar there again,as we arrived.
> 
> I wonder..........?



Well talk about a coincidence :bow::bow:
Are you sure that your inbuilt freebie clock didn’t make a mental note ..............:wave::wave:
Dave


----------



## Pauljenny

Just got a skill for being in the right place at the right time, maybe ?
.

No freebies this year, wasn't the last night.. We arrived two days too early.
Had to shell out 1.40€ for 2 plastic cups of beer. 
The harvest is late, this year and the farmers work until the night dew sets in.... It was all rather subdued.
.

Overnighting on the aire and parking at the Repsol garage, 1½ miles south of Salamanca.
Can't  recommend it, its crowded and noisy.. But we need a cassette dump tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pauljenny

Overnighted.on the huge, noisy Repsol garage aire, ½ miles south of Salamanca. Wouldn't overnight there again unless visiting the town.. 20 minutes walk to the Cathedrals, buses, every 20 mins. 
Convenient for waste dumping... We were warned that the tap water smells of fuel.. Luckily we'd. Filled at Pampeliega.

Wanted to clog on, down the A66, perhaps 300 miles. After 55, we were diverted onto the old pilgrim road. At a junction,we saw this sign.. Indicating a natural swimming pool. It's just outside a pretty village. We're stopping for a couple of nights , hopefully market day, tomorrow or Sunday.
It was 34, out of the pool, a dammed stream, 20, in it.


----------



## Canalsman

Like to tell me where you've stopped?

Thanks ...


----------



## Pauljenny

POI Admin said:


> Like to tell me where you've stopped?
> 
> Thanks ...


I'll pm you Chris. 
Manyana .
P


----------



## kenspain

Well with it being very hot here again its of to La Azohia tomorrow for a Bar-B- Q and a birthday Party Sunday. O and a hangover Monday:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Pauljenny

kenspain said:


> Well with it being very hot here again its of to La Azohia tomorrow for a Bar-B- Q and a birthday Party Sunday. O and a hangover Monday:lol-053::lol-053:



Hope you enjoy every minute of it, Ken.
We're lucky here. Only 31 degrees, with a delightful gentle breeze. 
So quiet that we slept over 8 hours,unbroken... A real first, for ages. 
I was in the river, soon after waking... Absolute paradise.
Walked the half mile into the Plaza España, to find one white Gypsy van selling clothing, bedding, hardware, ( not computer hardware).. Just every day necessities.
Bought a few groceries and bread from the only shop, then sat outside the only bar. Lunch was 5 bottles of beer, each accompanied by a substantial tapas... 3.50€... !
While we were enjoying them, a couple turned up and were helping an old boy translate some German letters. They asked if we were German? Jenny answered in her rusty German and we got chatting to them.
Hence the beery lunch. They have invited us to visit them in their own village, 30 km away.
We'd forgotten how lovely it is to have absolutely no plans or deadlines to meet. After 14 busy years, we're really enjoying ourselves.
 We've arranged to eat at the bar tonight. If it's not too crowded, or we meet someone tonight, we may stay another night.


----------



## Canalsman

Pauljenny said:


> I'll pm you Chris.
> Manyana .
> P



Bump


----------



## Val54

POI Admin said:


> Bump



Apparently he’s too busy skinny dipping ..........


----------



## Pauljenny

This morning was hot and sticky. We'd had a bad night's  kip.
We'd run out of Euros, because everyone works for cash only, there are no banks or ATMs.. We were getting short of water, too.
.


We decided not to turn up at our new friends village and then find out we couldn't pay our way... Can you imagine the embarrassment? We'll try to drop in on our return trip, next Spring..
.

Trundled down the A66, pulling back onto the old N630, north of Monestiero.

On the northern outskirts,on the RHS, next to the big hotel, is the fairground.
There's a big parking, with an aire, on the LHS, as you drive down the ramp.
Very simple, practical and 4 hook up points... Free.
We'll stay and sus the town out,tomorrow.
Sitting outside, 28 degrees, gentle breeze. .
Just finished the take away left overs, from last night's 21 Euros meal at the bar.... And the last of the Bordeaux Red, we picked up  en route.
.

No problems expected, sleeping, tonight.. And " Hotel  type showers", in the morning.


----------



## rugbyken

we got over the border yesterday afternoon so can post in this thread now, we’re up in the hills above erreteria nr irun we’ll go back there to fuel up shortly €114 + usually 5cents of if you’ve spent enough   this aire is on a picnic spot beautiful and we have been here thrice before but never on a weekend it was heaving 200+ cars and large family groups using the built in bbq & table sets, there are supposed to be 2 dedicated parking spots and a service point there were 4 cars on the service point and 3 in the two motorhome bays every flat bit of grass had a veh on it, we got here about 5 we just pulled into a gateway and swooped as it emptied by 7:30 only us and 4 other motorhomes spread around,


----------



## Pauljenny

Daft question, Ken... What's your plans?
.

Good quiet night and we're shaded from the sun for a couple of hours.

Lovely not to have to pack  up and hit the highway.

We have had the new batteries in exactly a month.. This was their first time on hookup.. It took 8 hours to fully charge them , Even though we did 170 motorway miles.


----------



## carol

This thread is fuelling my wanderlust! And to think I was considering cancelling my ferry! :lol-053:


----------



## rugbyken

Our plan as far as we have one includes the Douro valley me Porto jan not in any order I would quite like to visit the Templar castle at Tomar again might just go & sit on a couple of barragems depending on the weather


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> This thread is fuelling my wanderlust! And to think I was considering cancelling my ferry! :lol-053:



Good..!
Get yerself down here, Carol.


----------



## Pauljenny

rugbyken said:


> Our plan as far as we have one includes the Douro valley me Porto jan not in any order I would quite like to visit the Templar castle at Tomar again might just go & sit on a couple of barragems depending on the weather



,Porto, Why not...?.... Before it gets too wintery.
Leave the van on the cracking aire at Peso de Regua... 3 Euros a night, with hookup.. Free without.
Take the train one way, boat the other, if possible. Book.a city centre hotel,on booking.com, about an hour before you're due to arrive.. Ring me,if you fancy giving yourselves a treat.


----------



## Pauljenny

Ps. There's an easy route, via *BRAGANÇA*.....( CORRECTION )
Or the white knuckle ride that shadows the river.. How brave are you...it'll be worth it ...
We went in the difficult way, out the easy way,as we were going north.


----------



## rugbyken

as seasoned travellers know there is a single road racing down from irun to seville 600 mls or 9 hrs hard driving on our way up and down we have used the aires in palencia overnight as a natural break, this trip we have gone of the main route to the beautifull old town of Ampudia timber overhangs on all the old buildings and there ripping up the tarmac to replace it with old fashioned style block paving beautiful, the aire is free with al the wet services and there’s even a medieval castle 100 yards from the aire,


----------



## Pauljenny

We're on the aire at Castro Marim.
Be warned, there's a   3 METRE height limit on the Guardiana Bridge.. Big works afoot on the structure.
Portuguese for " Duck " is  " Pato ".... Lee.


----------



## Ed on Toast

Well I have so enjoyed catch up reading this thread.

After an aborted trip last year (Reasons beyond my control)  I am all set to begin the long haul down to Sun, Sea and Sangria.


I am planning to head down and over the channel after 'Giants' in Liverpool, so should be on French soil by on or just after 11th of October. Meeting up with Full Timer and Steve for the intitial bit, as they have kindly offered to help me find my feet.

A very basic, subject to much change, route of down through France, across Northern Spain, into Portugal and along the Duro, down the Atlantic coast, across the Algarve, back up the Costas, with the odd detour and finally back up through France.

Aiming to be back in the UK no later than the start of March, In time for Legends of Rock 2019 at Great Yarmouth.


I am one of lifes potterers and so bearing that in mind, all advice and guidance most welcome and meet ups along the way.



Chat and see you all soon

_*
Ed sur du Pain Grillé*_


----------



## Ed on Toast

I hope I have not cursed another excellent thread with a TOASTY LONG POST ,   sorry I will keep it short next time   :egg:


----------



## bazzybabes

Toastie, keep 'em coming. You're most welcome.


----------



## Linda

Enjoy your European adventure Mr Toast.  We won't be going south until February but who knows we may have the chance to meet up..


----------



## rugbyken

we were over in france just after the 12.5%hike in fuel duty and although that impacted on the fuel price didn’t seem to have affected the rest of the economy,this trip the impact of that is felt everywhere aka ‘if you’ve got it it came by road’ food wine etc has risen in price since we were last here in april and now they are removing the exemption of vat from hgvs or commercials above 3.5ton stand by for another round of price increases,


----------



## Full Member

Ed on Toast said:


> Well I have so enjoyed catch up reading this thread.
> 
> After an aborted trip last year (Reasons beyond my control)  I am all set to begin the long haul down to Sun, Sea and Sangria.
> 
> 
> I am planning to head down and over the channel after 'Giants' in Liverpool, so should be on French soil by on or just after 11th of October. Meeting up with *Full Timer* and Steve for the intitial bit, as they have kindly offered to help me find my feet.
> 
> A very basic, subject to much change, route of down through France, across Northern Spain, into Portugal and along the Duro, down the Atlantic coast, across the Algarve, back up the Costas, with the odd detour and finally back up through France.
> 
> Aiming to be back in the UK no later than the start of March, In time for Legends of Rock 2019 at Great Yarmouth.
> 
> 
> I am one of lifes potterers and so bearing that in mind, all advice and guidance most welcome and meet ups along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Chat and see you all soon
> 
> _*
> Ed sur du Pain Grillé*_



I very much hope you mean me, Full Member.
Because I'm really looking forward to your company, Ed - and so is Steve!

Colin


----------



## Ed on Toast

I do apologise, I did indeed mean Full Member :egg:


----------



## Pauljenny

Ed on Toast said:


> I hope I have not cursed another excellent thread with a TOASTY LONG POST ,   sorry I will keep it short next time   :egg:



Short ?
That was terse, compared with some of our enthusiastic posts on here.
Toast in Portuguese.. Pâo Torrada.


----------



## Canalsman

Ed on Toast said:


> Well I have so enjoyed catch up reading this thread.
> 
> After an aborted trip last year (Reasons beyond my control)  I am all set to begin the long haul down to Sun, Sea and Sangria.
> 
> 
> I am planning to head down and over the channel after 'Giants' in Liverpool, so should be on French soil by on or just after 11th of October. Meeting up with Full Timer and Steve for the intitial bit, as they have kindly offered to help me find my feet.
> 
> A very basic, subject to much change, route of down through France, across Northern Spain, into Portugal and along the Duro, down the Atlantic coast, across the Algarve, back up the Costas, with the odd detour and finally back up through France.
> 
> Aiming to be back in the UK no later than the start of March, In time for Legends of Rock 2019 at Great Yarmouth.
> 
> 
> I am one of lifes potterers and so bearing that in mind, all advice and guidance most welcome and meet ups along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Chat and see you all soon
> 
> _*
> Ed sur du Pain Grillé*_



You might consider changing your route around Iberia from anti-clockwise to clockwise. In other words Spain-Portugal-Spain.

The Atlantic coast is much more pleasant in Spring than Autumn according to my investigation. I changed my mind when I circumnavigated the peninsula over the Winter of 2016/2017 ....


----------



## Pauljenny

Us softy Algarve bunnies, say.... " Never go  north of Lisbon  between November and April "...


----------



## 5andy

*North Spain*

We arrived in Bilbao from Portsmouth on Thursday. If the weather was good plan A is to tour along the north coast. As it was 30 degrees driving out of Bilbao, we thought that was good enough for plan A so tonight we are in a campsite, Camping les Sauses Playa, Ribadsella. Initially we thought we might stop at San Vicente 2 but missed the entrance and decided to head for Llanes. The aire there was closed because of a Rally Car Show. So we came to Ribasella to find the CU temporarily closed. Basically we decided to check in here for 17€ a night before we ran out of Spain, or daylight whatever came first! Oh and there’s a cycling route we want to have a go at tomorrow.


----------



## iampatman

*Nearly there.*

Hi all,

Laruns tonight, then a run down the D934 tomorrow crossing into Spain at Pourtalet. We won’t go far, probably stop at Sallent de Gallego which looks nice.

I love parking in the foothills of mountain ranges -



Pat


----------



## rugbyken

having bored you with my favourite place in france this is one of my portugal favourites well actually i have so many portugal favourites this has to be my favourite northern portugal stop,  it is parked under the battlements at Braganca a fortified town bottom terrace view over the valley pretty close to heaven ,


----------



## BGT180

Now back up in France at Souillac after drifting through the med coast. One place I would recommend is aire at Castellón . It has been extended by doubling the pitches with a picnic area behind. Big plus is it’s free and about 100 metres from a fantastic beach.  There is potable water and emptying both grey and black plus a WC .


----------



## Pauljenny

rugbyken said:


> having bored you with my favourite place in france this is one of my portugal favourites well actually i have so many portugal favourites this has to be my favourite northern portugal stop,  it is parked under the battlements at Braganca a fortified town bottom terrace view over the valley pretty close to heaven , View attachment 67741



Agree, Ken.
We had 2 nights R&R there, after our Porto jaunt. 
Lovely place. Good, cheap local grub.
Are you going to do the Porto visit ?


----------



## rugbyken

we are aiming to visit porto can’t overnight in the city with molly along but we’re told can park at port and get ferry in then tram back hope to stay here till monday then float down towards vila real explore some wine and end up in porto midweek


----------



## Pauljenny

rugbyken said:


> we are aiming to visit porto can’t overnight in the city with molly along but we’re told can park at port and get ferry in then tram back hope to stay here till monday then float down towards vila real explore some wine and end up in porto midweek



Ah, yes... Molly.

Hope it works out fine for you 3.
.
Wine, Lidl have a superb Douro  red.. AZINHAGA... cheap, but can't recommend it highly enough..
.
Enjoy.


----------



## jagmanx

*Azinhaga*

Bazinga !


----------



## Val54

Pauljenny said:


> Ah, yes... Molly.
> 
> Hope it works out fine for you 3.
> .
> Wine, Lidl have a superb Douro  red.. AZINHAGA... cheap, but can't recommend it highly enough..
> .
> Enjoy.



would that be available in the French Lidls or just Altrincham and the Algarve :mad1: 
Dave


----------



## Pauljenny

Val54 said:


> would that be available in the French Lidls or just Altrincham and the Algarve :mad1:
> Dave



I've never  seen much Spanish or Portuguese wines in French Lidls , some U.S. Zinfandels, Italian Fizzy, and S. Africans. . They are quite sniffy about how superior their wines are... Unjustly, IMHO.
.

Spain and Portugal have been increasing production, as reservoirs were built, allowing vast new vineyards and modern wineries to produce good quality wines in quantity.
Russian and Chinese money was invested, with a view to supplying their own domestic markets.
.
 With the Chinese anti corruption laws and sanctions against Russia, there's a surplus of good cheap booze about.
France won't take it, and undercut their own wine industry, Spain is in the same position.
Portugal only has a population of about 11 million... We have to all muck in and shift the surplus, before next year's vintage arrives.
It's tough, but I'm trying.


----------



## confused

Couldnt agree more with you Paul.
More words of wisdom from the most handsome, generous and modest bloke on the Algarve.

You remind me of a film star... Can't quite remember who, though.


----------



## iampatman

Crossed the Pyrenees at Col de Pourtalet a couple of days ago. Spent a night at Sabinanigo, last night at Carinena, we’re at Jalence tonight and tomorrow just outside Murcia. Temps in the high twenties for the last week.

Pat


----------



## carol

iampatman said:


> Crossed the Pyrenees at Col de Pourtalet a couple of days ago. Spent a night at Sabinanigo, last night at Carinena, we’re at Jalence tonight and tomorrow just outside Murcia. Temps in the high twenties for the last week.
> 
> Pat



Well I really think you should be showing this on a map!


----------



## iampatman

carol said:


> Well I really think you should be showing this on a map!



Here you go Carol. The green dots are places we’ve stopped since Zeebrugge.

Pat


----------



## carol

Brilliant, just wish it was interactive! Safe travels x


----------



## iampatman

carol said:


> Brilliant, just wish it was interactive! Safe travels x



Well, it’s pretty much interactive for us 

Pat


----------



## Pauljenny

confused said:


> Couldnt agree more with you Paul.
> More words of wisdom from the most handsome, generous and modest bloke on the Algarve.
> 
> You remind me of a film star... Can't quite remember who, though.



Awwww !


----------



## rugbyken

this first picture is at penacova with ian (stitch) if you blow up the center of the picture there is a van down on the river beach , other pictures are us roughing it around the beautifull village]this is above the town there are 16 windmills on the site with a view out limited only by your eyesight


----------



## Pauljenny

Looks lovely, Ken.
Your heading south?
Did you do the Porto visit.?


----------



## rugbyken

don’t know how far south we’ll make paul weather here is brilliant about 30deg enough to still be able to walk around and this area where ian’s house is just so beautiful, yes we did spend the day in porto it was good but i would always prefer a. hill to a city


----------



## 5andy

Nice photos Ken. Since our last post we’ve stopped at Aires in Gijón, Tapia de Casariego and Mondoñedo. All these Aires are in the POIs. We are now at present in a campsite in Santiago de Compostela, which was chosen for proximity to historic centre (those of you with a nervous disposition look away now) but cost 30€ a night for the convenience.

 One of the benifits of coming away in September is that the weather in Northern Spain is good and it is a beautiful area well worth exploring, before heading south as the temperatures drop. Well that’s our plan anyway. The POIs for this area are brilliant and you are truely spoiled for choice.

We stopped at the Port in Gijón (AF). It was busy, beach, all basic services, 40 minute walk into the centre. It has the potential to be noisy but we slept well.
Tapia de Casariego, (AF) 4€. All basic services. Beautiful village all about the beaches, surfing, the quaint harbour and colourful boats.
Mondenedo (AF) mixed parking all basic services. Nice enough town, but really it is the central square which is nice and the cathedral really impressive. Worth a stop a least for wee wander around.
We visited Playas de las Catedrales, just off the N634 about 10kms west of Ribadeo, it was recommended to us. I would avoid it in the summer as access to the beach is limited it is so popular but the day we were there it was empty. I have just noticed it it not on the POIs but is a beautiful spot, mixed parking but autocaravans expected, but no services, relatively isolated, only a restraint nearby.

We actually write a blog for family and friends. What are we if not family so I’ll inflict it on you. If anyone is really bored, or you are having difficulty sleeping, you can get more info and photos at: Adventures in the silver Machine – Every Day Counts!.


----------



## Pauljenny

Thanks, we'll look up your blog...
When we run out of Horlicks and brandy. 
.

Enjoy your travels.. Keep us posted.


----------



## moonshadow

rugbyken said:


> this first picture is at penacova with ian (stitch) if you blow up the center of the picture there is a van down on the river beach , other pictures are us roughing it around the beautifull villageView attachment 67834View attachment 67835]View attachment 67836this is above the town there are 16 windmills on the site with a view out limited only by your eyesight View attachment 67837



All you needed for the last one was Don Quixote to pop along!


----------



## 5andy

Even better than reading the blog!



Pauljenny said:


> Thanks, we'll look up your blog...
> When we run out of Horlicks and brandy.
> .
> 
> Enjoy your travels.. Keep us posted.


----------



## Canalsman

Playa de las Catedrales is in the POIs ...

It is a great stopping spot.


----------



## 5andy

And so it is, apologies Chris. Well done on the POIs in the North of Spain. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Canalsman

I visited these spots in person in the Spring of 2017 and was very impressed with what I found.

It's a great coastline to visit


----------



## rugbyken

after ian took us to the hills yesterday’s today we spent in the valleys by the river beaches


----------



## rugbyken

we called in to ian (stitch) portugese estate on wednesday for the night and have stayed five days he has been the perfect host taking us all around this beautifull area and introduced us to his friends for meals etc been a great time but now time to move on going to the local vineyard this morning then onto Coimbra pronounced (quimbra) (


----------



## Pauljenny

Sounds great Ken. It's hot and dry down here. You're in the right place.
Coimbra is well worth a visit.
If you fancy a sideshow, look at Conimbriga, nearby..." The best preserved Roman ruins in Portugal "....  Quite a story behind it.
Should be worth an overnight stop ?


----------



## 5andy

The Silver Machine is parked up in a nice Aire, organised in individual parking bays, in Zamora (AF) in POIs. Zamora is a real gem, we only really stopped here for one night as it was a convenient aire on the way to Salamanca and we’ve stayed two. The older part, a short walk away, contains  loads of Romanesque buildings, a unique cathedral and ruined castle, all contained within walls dating back to the 9th century. We stayed in an Aire in Leon two nights ago and Ponferrada the night previously. both (AF) in the POIs. I would recommend both. They each have services and had a decent nights sleep in both. Surprised in Leon as it’s pretty central and across from a shopping centre (with supermarket). You need to get to Leon by lunchtime. It’s 20 spaces, some limited in size by tree branches. We got the last decent space at about 12.45pm. Motorhomes were still arriving, in the dark, about 10pm and had to move on some place else.


----------



## 5andy

Hi, we’re currently in Baeza, about an hours drive north of Granada, a town we’d never heard of a few days ago, but our 1999 edition guide book said it was nice, there are 2 free Aires in town, so here we are. We are in the new aire behind the bus station, good drive over services, and handy for the town and large día supermarket.
Weve been in Aires in Merida, Zafra and Cordoba (all in POIs). I would recommend all but Merida is 12€ and Cordoba at 2€ per night, no services, is basically a car, bus, lorry park and has the potential to be pretty noisy. We were lucky I think.
We are on our way to Toleda where we have booked into Camping el Greco for 4 nights as we have friends flying into Madrid to join us for the weekend.


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks for the information about the aire at Baeza. I'll add it to the POIs


----------



## Pauljenny

Yes, The historic towns ,being always busy, regularly charge, where less attractive towns are free and want your custom.
Still Cordoba Mosque and the old town, Toledo, too ,are very tourist orientated. It's worth paying for a couple of nights, to experience it all. Merida is a bit pricy, but, off season ,you can park in the town, if you want to visit the Roman attractions. You probably could avoid the aire. 
If you're into that kind of thing.. Google Cuenca. There's a POI on the top the hill.
Get there before the weather turns cold.


----------



## Pauljenny

Hullo all.
We have a number of vans on their way down, some first timers amongst them.
There's so much knowledge, let's share our experiences.

We're staying in the East Algarve. Always happy to help, if we can.


----------



## rugbyken

on the way back last month we stayed just outside merida picked a parking place out of park 4 night it was alongside the roman dam which supplied merida 11kms away lovely spot as well as free,


----------



## Pauljenny

Used it quite frequently, Ken . 
Lovely place to take Molly for a walk.. 

  Somehow we're never passing by it at knocking off time. There's so many quiet stopping places on the old N630 road, an easy pull off from the motorway. The Santiago Pilgrims and touring cyclists use it, so there's plenty of nice places to sample the local cuisine.


----------



## Pauljenny

Evening Sue and Martin..
How  yer doing ?


----------



## Ed on Toast

Albufeira, about a 15 minute stroll into the town centre.



Here for a couple of weeks, visitor coming from the UK, before travelling up to see Jòse and his family, on to Ian's and finally travelling up the Druro in the New Year.

All advice and guidance most welcome 

:egg:


----------



## rugbyken

Douro ! new year !!! be careful your not being lulled in to a false sense of good weather we had minus 5 in salamanca in january couple of years back, 
        just before Coimbra the roman ruins paul is promoting a page back is well worth a visit we cheekily overnighted there without a problem,


----------



## Pauljenny

rugbyken said:


> Douro ! new year !!! be careful your not being lulled in to a false sense of good weather we had minus 5 in salamanca in january couple of years back,
> just before Coimbra the roman ruins paul is promoting a page back is well worth a visit we cheekily overnighted there without a problem,



Take your thermals, Ed.
Good advice from Ken.

We Algarve Softies rarely venture north of Lisbon before the end of April.


----------



## Ed on Toast

It is safe under tyre but just cold in the van or... ?


----------



## Compo

*albufeira*

hi where are you in albufeira  edd ????? is it moto club ??


----------



## Pauljenny

Ed on Toast said:


> It is safe under tyre but just cold in the van or... ?



We went over the tops from Vila Formosa, via Castello Rodrigo, early May..
Spectacular journey, but the deciduous trees hadn't broken into leaf. 
The whole plateau was barren and grey.
Once we'd dropped down, it all burst into greenery.
Brilliant aire at Regua..
Leave the van , train or ferry to Porto.. Treat yourself to a couple of nights in a central hotel and do the tourist bit.


----------



## Ed on Toast

Compo said:


> hi where are you in albufeira  edd ????? is it moto club ??



Yes


----------



## rugbyken

Ed on Toast said:


> It is safe under tyre but just cold in the van or... ?



weather is weather ed we got to the algarve one year late march lovely weather hadn’t rained since before christmas, a week later it started raining & didn’t stop for a week so next year we went middle of february & it was awful tilll april 1st as they says you pays your money, on the main roads Spain seems to have snow ploughs parked on each hill if their  expecting snow


----------



## Ed on Toast

***** said:


> Check this below
> UK-Portugal operation targets foreign cars and tax offences - The Portugal News



Thanks for the info but I am a law abiding egg

:egg:


----------



## Penny13

We met yet another MH and bike no MOT, very unconcerned !!!


----------



## moonshadow

Penny13 said:


> We met yet another MH and bike no MOT, very unconcerned !!!



Surely no MOT means no insurance?


----------



## rugbyken

i know paul is conscious of his length of time in residence and nips over the border to keep himself legal, but every expat knows another expat that is driving around in english registered car for 3-4 years with no tax mot insurance etc,


----------



## Pauljenny

rugbyken said:


> i know paul is conscious of his length of time in residence and nips over the border to keep himself legal, but every expat knows another expat that is driving around in english registered car for 3-4 years with no tax mot insurance etc,



True, Ken.
We're on a Neighbourhood watch scheme.
 The same slim-hipped, dark-eyed, young cops, patrol our lane, and play Jenny up something rotten.
I'm sure that they're fully aware of what we're up to, so it's sensible not to make waves.
If we do need help, 24/24 ,we just have to dial a number. 
And it's a good excuse to stir our stumps after Xmas.
Rota again in a month or so, we think.


----------



## rugbyken

i agree with you graham there is taking a chance then there is taking the p*** , a mate in torreiveija was telling me of a guy who got caught driving his car with tax disc two years out of date and veh was impounded when he went to recover it would have been more than the car was worth so he said he wouldn’t bother, he went to drive away in his wife’s car they checked that & impounded that as well!


----------



## moonshadow

It's scary how selfish they are, it's me and mine that could get damaged with no recourse to anyone...


----------



## Ed on Toast

Anyhow, 

I am still in Albufeira, then heading north to Portalegre, then Coimbra for New Year, before Porto. 

There I will be following the river Douro across Portugal and Spain.

A few nice places to visit along the way, before deciding to take the coast road (D810 or A63) or the tunnel at Chandanchu, over the border into France.

As ever all advice and guidance mist welcome.

:egg:


----------



## Penny13

moonshadow said:


> Surely no MOT means no insurance?



Exactly Martin !!! Worrying !!!


----------



## rugbyken

there was a retired police inspector in spain adamant that he didn’t need a to have his motorhome taxed as that was simply for uk roads , he had an mot and said he was insured, i do begrudge all tax but for the sake of £200 wouldn’t want to argue the point in a foreign land in a foreign language,


----------



## Pauljenny

I understand that a Motorhome has to fully legal in it's country of registration, when travelling through Spain. 
I Believe this came in about 12 years ago? Not sure about the test of the EU.
Before then, before boarding the ferry, I used to post the tax disc back to DVLA and SORN it.


----------



## Pauljenny

Snip:

As ever all advice and guidance mist welcome. Snip...

Safe trip, Ed, keep warm.

I see that you are already practicing your French Language..
You sound like the British spy/ Gendarme in Allo Allo !


----------



## witzend

moonshadow said:


> Surely no MOT means no insurance?



But if they still have a current MOT they'll not be insured but the insurance company their with have accepted them as a risk so will still be obliged to pay any 3rd party claims. They can and most probably will use the expired mot as a get out clause to avoid paying anything towards  their own repairs


----------



## jacquigem

witzend said:


> But if they still have a current MOT they'll not be insured but the insurance company their with have accepted them as a risk so will still be obliged to pay any 3rd party claims. They can and most probably will use the expired mot as a get out clause to avoid paying anything towards  their own repairs



Insurance company can also look to recover the cost of third party claims from policy holder I think?


----------



## moonshadow

We’re just outside Funchal (Madeira-technically Portugal) sans motorhome, wouldn’t want to try it on these roads!! Sun is shining and it’s 21 deg C


----------



## Pauljenny

moonshadow said:


> We’re just outside Funchal (Madeira-technically Portugal) sans motorhome, wouldn’t want to try it on these roads!! Sun is shining and it’s 21 deg C



Not much chance of wild camping there ?
Go carefully if you slide down from Monte on those sledges ... That's if they are still allowed ? The original white knuckle ride !


----------



## moonshadow

Pauljenny said:


> Not much chance of wild camping there ?
> Go carefully if you slide down from Monte on those sledges ... That's if they are still allowed ? The original white knuckle ride !



Yep, the ride is still here-not for me though! Looking very festive here! They understand gallau but my coffee is a Chinesa-not to be asked for in mainland Portugal I understand, might get the wrong idea !


----------



## Deleted user 48797

Malaga anyone?


----------



## bmc

Bigusdickus said:


> Malaga anyone?



Arrived in Alicante yesterday Richard. Parked up on a beach about 4 miles south of the town.


----------



## Robmac

Pauljenny said:


> Not much chance of wild camping there ?
> Go carefully if you slide down from Monte on those sledges ... That's if they are still allowed ? The original white knuckle ride !



The couple in this video look like they are thoroughly enjoying it Paul;

YouTube


----------



## Pauljenny

Robmac said:


> The couple in this video look like they are thoroughly enjoying it Paul;
> 
> YouTube



Thanks, Rob .
It's been a while since I did it.
It's really gone downhill since then.


----------



## Pauljenny

bmc said:


> Arrived in Alicante yesterday Richard. Parked up on a beach about 4 miles south of the town.



Enjoy.
How long are you out and about for?


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Torremolinos*



Bigusdickus said:


> Malaga anyone?



Hi BD, we at Torremolinos till Feb.....


----------



## bmc

Pauljenny said:


> Enjoy.
> How long are you out and about for?



Thanks Paul. Don't know how everyone else manages, but my travel insurance 
limits me to 35 days for any one trip. Will just see how I get on.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

Hi Bill and maja07 thanks for the reply. Nice to know there's people about. 
We've meandered down from Santander and after spending last night on the beach at Malaga we're, uhhumm, on a small site at Almayata for Christmas.  After we sober up we'll be tootaling up the coast towards Valencia so we may bump into you somewhere.


----------



## Penny13

Hi all we are nr Estepona for Christmas  it’s going to be a boozy one after stocking up on Gib.  have a good one Penny & Ron


----------



## Antony

bmc said:


> Thanks Paul. Don't know how everyone else manages, but my travel insurance
> limits me to 35 days for any one trip. Will just see how I get on.



Who has travel insurance?

It’s Europe!


----------



## Canalsman

Robmac said:


> The couple in this video look like they are thoroughly enjoying it Paul;
> 
> YouTube



Brings back memories!

I did this in the 60s with my parents. Very exciting it was too ...


----------



## Pauljenny

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi Bill and maja07 thanks for the reply. Nice to know there's people about.
> We've meandered down from Santander and after spending last night on the beach at Malaga we're, uhhumm, on a small site at Almayata for Christmas.  After we sober up we'll be tootaling up the coast towards Valencia so we may bump into you somewhere.



Enjoy your stay on the campsite, Richard. No need to feel guilty, you're on holiday. Relax.
Just don't stay there too long.. It could become a habit.


----------



## Pauljenny

Antony said:


> Who has travel insurance?
> 
> It’s Europe!



Health insurance, Bill.. Or breakdown.. ?

Breakdown is the more difficult one. It's your first long trip, isn't it ? Put this down to  the cost of learning. Contact your insurers, asking for an extension, if needed.

Health..? You've got your EHIC, and us .
.



 If you have any problems or questions... There's enough of us on here, to help you out.


----------



## n brown

Robmac said:


> The couple in this video look like they are thoroughly enjoying it Paul;
> 
> YouTube


 her - maybe not so much


----------



## Pauljenny

*Where is everyone *.?

What's going on ?

Reports are that the number of French units is much reduced, so far, down on the whole Algarve.
Can anyone confirm this ?

The parking between  the river  and the market, at Tavira, is closed because of the proximity to the New Year fireworks display .


----------



## 5andy

Not meant as an explanation Paul and Jenny, but we thought there were significantly more French than usual on the Costas this year.


----------



## Canalsman

Plenty of French motorhomes passing through Cerbere heading for Spain!


----------



## Pauljenny

POI Admin said:


> Plenty of French motorhomes passing through Cerbere heading for Spain!



Evidently they are feeling brave enough to risk going to Morocco again. Possibly via the Costas?
Our main road, N270,  is very quiet . Cabanas campsite has plenty of spare room.


----------



## bmc

Now on the marina at Almerimar. Just an hour after me, I had the lovely 
surprise of Richard and Margaret arriving.

It's great have some company,and we just enjoyed a nice meal together in the Stumble inn.

Having been on the move most days, I think I might stay here now and see the New Year in.

Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Pauljenny

bmc said:


> Now on the marina at Almerimar. Just an hour after me, I had the lovely
> surprise of Richard and Margaret arriving.
> 
> It's great have some company,and we just enjoyed a nice meal together in the Stumble inn.
> 
> Having been on the move most days, I think I might stay here now and see the New Year in.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone.



That's what it's all about Bill.
Take it easy. 
.
When you're in paradise, why rush off to find another one?
Best wishes to all three of you.
Don't go leading those two astray.


----------



## Pauljenny

***** said:


> Very good news!:wacko::banana::cool1: if true!



We walked the half mile into the village, along the road at 11.00 and back an hour later. Not a single Motorhome except for a Portuguese plated one.. Most unusual.
Not that we often see a single French MH.. Usually at least a brace of them, travelling together.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*French*



***** said:


> Very good news!:wacko::banana::cool1: if true!



.....good news that the French are going to Morocco again or that there's room on that site ?

We near Torremolinos and only one French van on this site...and they're not going to Morocco !!
Actually, been here a month and virtually no French at all....here or the two wilding spots nearby....
Maja


----------



## Deleted user 48797

Pauljenny said:


> That's what it's all about Bill.
> Take it easy.
> .
> When you're in paradise, why rush off to find another one?
> Best wishes to all three of you.
> Don't go leading those two astray.



Thanks Paul the same to you two....

Yeah, we're having a New Year Meet all are welcome no booking required.


----------



## Ed on Toast

Sertã atm


----------



## carol

bmc said:


> Now on the marina at Almerimar. Just an hour after me, I had the lovely
> surprise of Richard and Margaret arriving.
> 
> It's great have some company,and we just enjoyed a nice meal together in the Stumble inn.
> 
> Having been on the move most days, I think I might stay here now and see the New Year in.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone.



Hi Bill, I’m arriving in Santander on the 9th, heading south. How long are you out there for? Would be great to meet up!


----------



## Terrybill

*Almerimar*



bmc said:


> Now on the marina at Almerimar. Just an hour after me, I had the lovely
> surprise of Richard and Margaret arriving.
> 
> It's great have some company,and we just enjoyed a nice meal together in the Stumble inn.
> 
> Having been on the move most days, I think I might stay here now and see the New Year in.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone.



Hi.  We were recommended this spot too, what is the price please, or is it a wild camp?  Cheers


----------



## bmc

Terrybill said:


> Hi.  We were recommended this spot too, what is the price please, or is it a wild camp?  Cheers



Hi.....It's a very large marina, and you have to pay. 10 euros per night or 13 if you need electric.

Good spot with supermarkets,pubs and restaurants all around.


----------



## bmc

carol said:


> Hi Bill, I’m arriving in Santander on the 9th, heading south. How long are you out there for? Would be great to meet up!



Hi Carol.....that's great news....would love to meet up with you.

Text or call me when you get down south.
I'll pm you my number.


----------



## Antony

Hopefully will be in Spain for the three kings.
I’ve heard it’s a good night, anyone know of a good place to go to?


----------



## Pauljenny

Antony said:


> Hopefully will be in Spain for the three kings.
> I’ve heard it’s a good night, anyone know of a good place to go to?



How far south are you going.. 
Google El Roccio . Don't overnight there. Go down to the coast at Masacarenas ..  about 3 miles south. You can overernight in the big carpark, by the bars. They celebrate on the 6th with an afternoon camel and scantily clad ladies parade,
El Roccio has a BIG celebration on the 5th, go early and tour the cowboy town.


----------



## shaunr68

Back to Quarteira for the third time in a month as I tootle up and down the Algarve coastline.  This was my spot for Christmas week. Pooch happy to get a good, long walk on the beach every day.


----------



## Canalsman

Pauljenny said:


> How far south are you going..
> Google El Roccio . Don't overnight there. Go down to the coast at Masacarenas ..  about 3 miles south. You can overernight in the big carpark, by the bars. They celebrate on the 6th with an afternoon camel and scantily clad ladies parade,
> El Roccio has a BIG celebration on the 5th, go early and tour the cowboy town.



Fascinating place El Rocio.

Well worth a visit ...


----------



## Pauljenny

What's the wildcamping situation like at Quarteira, Shaun?
Is it crowded? 
Are the GNR moving vans on?


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> What's the wildcamping situation like at Quarteira, Shaun?
> Is it crowded?
> Are the GNR moving vans on?



I stayed there last year - it was packed. A couple of days after I left they were all moved on. Bet the beach bar didn’t like it! Having said that I wouldn’t go in again ... they charged us about €10  for a couple of glasses of red! Might even have been more.


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> I stayed there last year - it was packed. A couple of days after I left they were all moved on. Bet the beach bar didn’t like it! Having said that I wouldn’t go in again ... they charged us about €10  for a couple of glasses of red! Might even have been more.



Shocking, Carol !
Thanks for the  warning.    We've relatives staying there, self catering , soon.
I'll make sure the come an visit us up here.
10 € goes a long way in our greasy spoon cafe.
It'll buy wild boar casserole for both of us tonight.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Just pulled into a small aire at Torquemada


----------



## shaunr68

Pauljenny said:


> What's the wildcamping situation like at Quarteira, Shaun?
> Is it crowded?
> Are the GNR moving vans on?



Apparently everyone was moved on early December but Guns 'n' Roses as I call them have driven past a few times since and seem to be content with the situation.  I arrived here mid December, stayed for a few days then came back for 6 days over Christmas.  Spent a few days at the free aire at Ameixial and now I'm back at Quarteira again.  I love it here, more importantly the pooch loves rolling around on the lovely beach.  People come and go every day so there are always free spots available if you arrive by mid afternoon.  There are a few people still here from my first stay.  There is an aire near to the Lidl where you can pay 2E for disposal and water so people tend to go and see to the services and return an hour later.  I'm off back west tomorrow to check out other spots that have been recommended to me but will definitely be back here, it's my favourite spot in 4 months on the road.

Route Map | Woolly Ramblers


----------



## RichardHelen262

Just pulled up next to the river at Vila nova da Barquinha


----------



## RichardHelen262

Now in silves where we will be staying for a few days whilst we decide where to head for next


----------



## Pauljenny

helen262 said:


> Now in silves where we will be staying for a few days whilst we decide where to head for next



Welcome to Paradise. Might be a bit parky of a night, but no rain expected.
Is it busy at Silves ?


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> Welcome to Paradise. Might be a bit parky of a night, but no rain expected.
> Is it busy at Silves ?



We have woke to frost every morning since getting into France, it was dark when we got to silves last night, so parked up on a side street near to the castle,


----------



## Pauljenny

Looks like you brought it with you.
Jenny tells me it was 4 degrees at Sun-up. Better now..12 in the shade 15 expected by 3pm.
Is that pink walled restaurant, opposite the castle, still offering a special motorhomers menu. They used to tuck a flyer under the windscreen wipers? Always great value and half the price that the tourists were paying at adjoining tables.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> Looks like you brought it with you.
> Jenny tells me it was 4 degrees at Sun-up. Better now..12 in the shade 15 expected by 3pm.
> Is that pink walled restaurant, opposite the castle, still offering a special motorhomers menu. They used to tuck a flyer under the windscreen wipers? Always great value and half the price that the tourists were paying at adjoining tables.



Not had a flyer but will go and have a look especially if half price


----------



## Pauljenny

helen262 said:


> Not had a flyer but will go and have a look especially if half price



We were last there, 5 years ago. We left the night before the tornado demolished the football stand, Overturned some motorhomes, killing a woman in the van that had been parked next to us.
The attitude towards motorhomers might have changed, since then. I believe the new Mayor  is not as sympathetic, since the French vans flooded in.
What's it like now?


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> We were last there, 5 years ago. We left the night before the tornado demolished the football stand, Overturned some motorhomes, killing a woman in the van that had been parked next to us.
> The attitude towards motorhomers might have changed, since then. I believe the new Mayor  is not as sympathetic, since the French vans flooded in.
> What's it like now?



The big car park at the rear of the castle has no motorhome parking signs at any time of day or night but we are now in a small aire opposite which is quite handy and well kept


----------



## Pauljenny

helen262 said:


> The big car park at the rear of the castle has no motorhome parking signs at any time of day or night but we are now in a small aire opposite which is quite handy and well kept



Enjoy your stay.  Have you time for the boat ride down to Portimao.. Depends on the tides.?
Sardines on the riverside, then take the service bus back to Silves.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> Enjoy your stay.  Have you time for the boat ride down to Portimao.. Depends on the tides.?
> Sardines on the riverside, then take the service bus back to Silves.



I don’t do boats if I can avoid them, that is the reason we always go on the tunnel


----------



## n brown

have a look at Fontes ,nice spot for a swim and a picnic Google Maps


----------



## jacquigem

Pauljenny said:


> Enjoy your stay.  Have you time for the boat ride down to Portimao.. Depends on the tides.?
> Sardines on the riverside, then take the service bus back to Silves.



Sounds good will look into when next down there, thanks


----------



## RichardHelen262

Parked up for the night on the beach at Sanlucar de Barrameda


----------



## Pauljenny

helen262 said:


> Parked up for the night on the beach at Sanlucar de Barrameda



Have they still got water and a dump point?  Have a nice cool glass of fino for me.
We would normally have been round that neck of the woods, at this time of the year, but expecting building work to start, soon.
Is it crowded?

I've just been chatting to a MHer who spent 3 nights at TOMAR.. the municipal campsite is officially closed, but they are allowing MHs to use it as a free aire. Just a dump point and access to a tap.
He said it was fairly empty, mainly Portuguese vans, the odd German, and remarkably few French ones.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Pauljenny said:


> Have they still got water and a dump point?  Have a nice cool glass of fino for me.
> We would normally have been round that neck of the woods, at this time of the year, but expecting building work to start, soon.
> Is it crowded?
> 
> I've just been chatting to a MHer who spent 3 nights at TOMAR.. the municipal campsite is officially closed, but they are allowing MHs to use it as a free aire. Just a dump point and access to a tap.
> He said it was fairly empty, mainly Portuguese vans, the odd German, and remarkably few French ones.



Very quiet here about 4 vans parked up here on the beach, we went to what used to be the free aire first but it is now closed to motorhomes as apparently it was getting abused with people using it like a campsite with awnings table and chairs out, also some staying for weeks and even months on end, and leaving rubbish behind.


----------



## tailgate

Stopped of at Aguilas. No wilding here but only 7€ a night at the garage(anibal)


----------



## Deleted user 48797

tailgate said:


> Stopped of at Aguilas. No wilding here but only 7€ a night at the garage(anibal)



Me too......


----------



## RichardHelen262

Just had a couple of days at Gibraltar, we will be moving on later today to Estepona


----------



## Deleted user 48797

Currently at Anibal's but moving up on Monday.


----------



## jacquigem

helen262 said:


> Just had a couple of days at Gibraltar, we will be moving on later today to Estepona



Is the football ground car park still available ?


----------



## Penny13

The football ground car park is they now charge 5 euros collecting late afternoon. But as you look at the football ground sea behind you the road on the left is free you will see a few MH actually in the bowling club car park I believe this is free with a few beers purchased there  but look closely the road is a dead end you can park in.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

*Not for those of a nervous disposition.*


 

We're here..... Aguilas


----------



## Polspeedchrissy

*Altea*

At the moment in a car park at Altea, no services but ok for a night or two. Very close to the town. Going in tomorrow as there is a charity shop. Hopefully they will have books for sale!


----------



## RichardHelen262

Polspeedchrissy said:


> At the moment in a car park at Altea, no services but ok for a night or two. Very close to the town. Going in tomorrow as there is a charity shop. Hopefully they will have books for sale!



Altea is one of our favourite places especially the old town


----------



## Pauljenny

Polspeedchrissy said:


> At the moment in a car park at Altea, no services but ok for a night or two. Very close to the town. Going in tomorrow as there is a charity shop. Hopefully they will have books for sale!



What's the weather like?


----------



## Terrybill

Polspeedchrissy said:


> At the moment in a car park at Altea, no services but ok for a night or two. Very close to the town. Going in tomorrow as there is a charity shop. Hopefully they will have books for sale!



Do you have address or GPS coordinates please


----------



## Pauljenny

Jays said:


> In Seville language course for a week, 20 hours of Spanish.
> * Will report on Friday...*QUOTE]
> 
> In perfect Spanish, we hope ?


----------



## Pauljenny

Just back from a 26 mile drive on the N270.
We only saw one Motorhome...And that was Portuguese.
Where are they all ?


----------



## Dorwyn

Clunegapyears said:


> Campsite till Tuesday. The. A few days just S of Lisbon and then heading to Porto for 21st February.



i
Is it any good? Planning to be there next month, some of the aiires or Parkings look a bit iffy, might have to resort to campsites


----------



## Pauljenny

Dorwyn said:


> i
> Is it any good? Planning to be there next month, some of the aiires or Parkings look a bit iffy, might have to resort to campsites



Some of the campsites may be closed.
Check out the POIs. . Generally, away from the big cities, Portugal is safe and welcoming.
Ask on here, for tips.


----------



## Pauljenny

*Autogas/ GLP at Quelfes  East Algarve.*

Has anyone topped up a calor bottle there, recently.?
Ages since we last did.


----------



## RichardHelen262

At Torrox and in need of lpg if anyone knows of any nearby


----------



## Deleted user 48797

helen262 said:


> At Torrox and in need of lpg if anyone knows of any nearby



According to mylpg.eu Repsol garage about 12km West on the 340. 
Good luck.


----------



## jennyp19

If you head a few miles  south on N340 coast road there’s a Repsol garage on the right hand side of road (not the one on the left just outside Torrox). There’s a laundrette on forecourt as well.  There’s also a lorry wash place so you can give mh a bit of a once over if you get into a bit of a sandstorm and need roofs/solar panels cleaning.
We usually make that garage one of our clean up days.


----------



## Pauljenny

Just to warn anyone setting off soon...
CHECK THE WEATHER..
.
IT'S FLIPPING COLD DOWN HERE AND LOOKS TO CONTINUE FOR THE NEXT MONTH.
Dreaming of shorts and tee shirts 24/24.. ?
Dream on.. Bring some thermals.


----------



## Pauljenny

*Filling Calor Cylinders.*

Good news.
We can confirm that the Autogas ..GPL, at Quelfes, North of Olhâo is happy to fill these. 
.

" Cheap as chips ", say our delighted campervanners.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Warm*

Weather is variable down here on the costas...sometimes jeans but also some t-shirt days as well Paul !!
Spose to be 19/20'C for next couple of days....you will have to come down from them there hills for some warmth LOL . Maja


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Apparently this was Tavira this morning... ?:scared:

Fake news or fact? Anyone??


----------



## roddew

Know Tavira very well but don't recognise that roundabout.....sign looks a bit Photoshop to my technophobic unskilled eye.  I look after a house 5km from there that has been in the same family for over 30 years and in that time there has never been a frost. 
  Lowest temp recorded on terrace at house in last 15 years is 3 degrees. 
  I stand to be corrected but doubt it's real.
     Rodders...


----------



## shaunr68

Definitely a fake, I'm 50KM away the other side of Faro and it has been a little bit nippy in the evenings and early morning, to the extent that a jumper is required, but absolutely nothing like that pic!


----------



## Pauljenny

mariesnowgoose said:


> Apparently this was Tavira this morning... ?:scared:
> 
> Fake news or fact? Anyone??



Nice one, Marie, you Minx.
.

We thought it was quiet in Tavira this morning... Hardly a motorhome to be seen.
They all must have seen that pic, if it was posted on other websites.. Maybe they have all fled to Morocco.
What is all that white stuff called? Remind me please.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

mariesnowgoose said:


> Apparently this was Tavira this morning... ?:scared:
> 
> Fake news or fact? Anyone??



Definitely Fake, there are no roundabouts with palm trees I can recall in Tavira but can assure has been no snow as long as I can remember (33 yrs.) just one year was a freak couple of flakes fell from the sky. Having said though it’s blooming chilly right now and I’m sure the locals would love to see snow like in the pic. !!


----------



## carol

Wishful thinking, maybe?  it’s beautiful in Nerja now the wind has dropped btw ...


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> Wishful thinking, maybe?  it’s beautiful in Nerja now the wind has dropped btw ...



Hiya, Carol, We trust that you're behaving yourself?


----------



## carol

Pauljenny said:


> Hiya, Carol, We trust that you're behaving yourself?



So far so good!  x


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> So far so good!  x



Hope the weather suits you.
Its surprisingly warm during the days, but cool overnight. Some rain is forecast for next weekend. Much needed.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Warm*

Nerja eh ?  We still in Torremolinos till next week....20'C today !!  Though tonight a chilling sea mist has arrived......but sunny days ahead again......Maja


----------



## RichardHelen262

In Palamos nice but a bit breezy


----------



## Pauljenny

It's gone quiet..
Where is everybody ?


----------



## luv2travel

Pauljenny said:


> It's gone quiet..
> Where is everybody ?



We're in an Aire in Cartagena, nice place all the facilities.


----------



## carol

Now in Portugal at Olhao - weather a bit dull. We got told to move on at Monte Gordo btw and the brilliant park up at Praia Villa Real de San Antonio has now got height barriers as has Cacela Velha. Think they’re trying to tell us something!


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Alquerias*

We on Huerta camper park amongst the orange and lemon groves 13euro...(8km from Murcia) stuffed to the brim..they turning vans away !! Back to the coast Tuesday, not sure where yet...Maja


----------



## alcam

Pauljenny said:


> It's gone quiet..
> Where is everybody ?



If you find a nice quiet spot you would be mad to tell anybody


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> Now in Portugal at Olhao - weather a bit dull. We got told to move on at Monte Gordo btw and the brilliant park up at Praia Villa Real de San Antonio has now got height barriers as has Cacela Velha. Think they’re trying to tell us something!



We are in Santa Cat unti 21st, then away for a week.
give us the nod , if you are passing through.


----------



## Al Sourer

*Nerja*



luv2travel said:


> We're in an Aire in Cartagena, nice place all the facilities.



Hi Folks
We're parked up next to the beach been here 3 days glorious weather, no facilities but very quiet and safe
About 50 vans parked up ( room for 150) On our way to Morocco via Algeciras 
Safe Journey to all.
Al Sourer


----------



## rugbyken

we have come away from the sea last two nights at la isletta no probs now moved nr malaga at embasse de casasola peace and quite no noisy bloody waves lol , heading for osuna and lee linda lol


----------



## Pauljenny

rugbyken said:


> we have come away from the sea last two nights at la isletta no probs now moved nr malaga at embasse de casasola peace and quite no noisy bloody waves lol , heading for osuna and lee linda lolView attachment 69722View attachment 69723



Lovely town, Osuna.
Look out for the Casino, on the main street. It's not a gambling joint, more a cross between a working men's club and a chamber of commerce. Good cheap,( er), grub and drink.... Quite posh.
 They have a tradition of offering hospitality to strangers and travellers.
If you're still there on Friday and Saturday nights, the streets are buzzing with wedding parties.... In all their finery.


----------



## Moped

We are now parked up in the Alvor aire. Easy to see why it is a popular place. Did a bit of a reccy yesterday and bought home made cake from the Sunday market. We like our tea and cake in the sun. Will take our time today and explore the coves which are claimed to be the most picturesque in Europe. Apparantly Leonardo de Caprio did a spot of filming in these coves for one of his movies. Plenty parked up in the car park opposite by the sports stadium but as our neighbours said you cannot “camp” there. We would prefer to pay the €4.50 and set up tables, chairs, etc. and have inclusive fascilities so we can be a bit more extravagant with the water and generally be a bit more relaxed. 

Spotted a WC sticker on a van behind. There may be a few more parked up here. Will have to request one when back in UK.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Pauljenny said:


> We are in Santa Cat unti 21st, then away for a week.
> give us the nod , if you are passing through.



Hi Paul, we passed through your village last week and see the locals are still celebrating Xmas with all the street lights still a blazing!! Have noticed a lot more vans though cruising on the 125 the last week or so like you posted last month it had been rather quiet? Tavira next to municipal market has been jammed the last 2 weeks reckon there  will be a clearout soon. Will have to try and a catch up when you get back,all the best


----------



## Snapster

Any space left in Spain?  We are heading slowly to Northern Spain, currently near Bordeaux. Plans are to travel aimlessly( just as we normally do) for a month, taking in the sights, hoping for a bit of warmth and maybe a visit to Santiago de Compostela. 
Bit limited with time as we have to be home on the 18th March for a week, then heading back for a few months to have a look round Portugal.


----------



## alcam

Snapster said:


> Any space left in Spain?  We are heading slowly to Northern Spain, currently near Bordeaux. Plans are to travel aimlessly( just as we normally do) for a month, taking in the sights, hoping for a bit of warmth and maybe a visit to Santiago de Compostela.
> Bit limited with time as we have to be home on the 18th March for a week, then heading back for a few months to have a look round Portugal.



If you want to avoid being a sardine go to Aires with facilities , use them , then go somewhere else .


----------



## Pauljenny

Could be a bit nippy at Santiago.
It has bit of a reputation of van robberies, if you're parked up for sight seeing. One member of the gang shadows you, reporting back when it's safe for his mates to break into the van.. All very slick and professional.
An interesting alternative is to park up in Noya, on the coast.. It'll be peaceful and you can take the bus into Santiago.


----------



## Deleted member 79830

*Spain*

Not there just now . but for the last three years we have stayed near Nerja. We found that the coast road between nerja and la herradura had a lot of nice pulloffs which were on the cliffs overlooking the sea. water and toilets for emptying loo,s etc on the beach in la herradura along with good food and bars near or on the beach. A bus service both ways to malaga or alumenica great market twice a week, good for shopping, good tapas on the front also English fish and chip bar which does a cracking sunday lunch in the sun. wifes not too well just now so we are missing it quite a lot. keep trucking ……...


----------



## Vickywok

*Just arrived is Spain full?*

Just arrived at Balerma east of Motril. 
Thought we'd rest up for a couple of days at a site Mar Azul. No can do rammed full kindly let us stay in car park over night.
We intended to plod along to Mojacar mix of sites/sites and wilding. It's our first trip any recommendations? Scenery is the thing for us.
Many thanks


----------



## Terrybill

*Almerimar Port*

The Port Aire at Almerimar is beautiful and there still a bit of space, loads came empty this morning.  10€ without electric but it's here if you need it.  Windy today but not so on the terrace of the Stumble Inn.  I have to say though I have never ever camped alongside such a group of misery guts in my life.  You barely get a glance let alone a "morning", "morgan" or "hola" - first time I have experienced such ignorance all over France and Spain so must be something in the water.  Having said that, the view across to the snow capped Sierra Nevada is breathtaking.


----------



## Vickywok

Thanks Terrybill. Just what I wanted to hear. Not much liking the sardines on campsite either and 18€ a night.
We will toddle up tomorrow.
Promise we aren't miserable &#55357;&#56841;
We will be in a rapido with dogs in tow...h


----------



## Terrybill

The spaces here are quite wide compared to some aires, if you drive in and park up and then pay in the round stumpy lighthouse.  We'll look out for you, we have doggy with us too :dog:


----------



## Snapster

We’ll be in Spain tomorrow. Stopped at Soustons Plage, all free at the moment. Lovely weather here, 16+ degrees and a nice walk along the beach. Quite a few vans here, but why is it the English ones use the free electricity and leave their outside awning lights on all night!


----------



## alcam

Terrybill said:


> The Port Aire at Almerimar is beautiful and there still a bit of space, loads came empty this morning.  10€ without electric but it's here if you need it.  Windy today but not so on the terrace of the Stumble Inn.  I have to say though I have never ever camped alongside such a group of misery guts in my life.  You barely get a glance let alone a "morning", "morgan" or "hola" - first time I have experienced such ignorance all over France and Spain so must be something in the water.  Having said that, the view across to the snow capped Sierra Nevada is breathtaking.



Not the most Spanish place in Spain is it ?


----------



## Terrybill

Reminds me of Benalmadena a bit, purpose built to attract the boats and campers in but nothing much else.  Nice to chill for a couple of days though, imagine pulling onto the quayside in Torquay etc. for a tenner and having the wonderful sun more or less guaranteed .............. not going to happen


----------



## redhand

We are just finishng a month along the algarve did plan to do next 3 weeks between gib and malaga but portugal been so good not sure about moving on.
Can anyone suggest anything in that area of spain.
We did rota, cadiz last year


----------



## Pauljenny

Look on the  POI s, Redhand. There's plenty to go at. 
Was that you in Sao Bras, today?
The N270 was the busiest for months, this morning.. French, German and Brit vans aplenty.
We got tired arms, from all the waving.


----------



## redhand

Pauljenny said:


> Look on the  POI s, Redhand. There's plenty to go at.
> Was that you in Sao Bras, today?
> The N270 was the busiest for months, this morning.. French, German and Brit vans aplenty.
> We got tired arms, from all the waving.



No not me we are in armacao de Pera heading for Spain tomorrow.
Had a scoot into albuferia yesterday what a dump perfect example of how quick buck tourism has destroyed parts of this beautiful country


----------



## Pauljenny

redhand said:


> No not me we are in armacao de Pera heading for Spain tomorrow.
> Had a scoot into albuferia yesterday what a dump perfect example of how quick buck tourism has destroyed parts of this beautiful country



Very true.
It's ideal for those who fly in for an uncomplicated holiday. Not really designed for motorhomers.
You'd have  seen more of the real Algarve, around Sao Bras, or similar.
And not risked life and limb on the N125.
Our Portuguese builder friend is wearing deep black, mourning his son, 35, killed in a crash,on his way to work   in Faro.


----------



## Linda

We are parked up in Gibraleon aire to service the van.  It was so wam yesterday we sat around chatting but today at raining - there is an outside launderette nearby so we're going to spend a happy hour or so parked outside Dia supermarket.

Heading inland after that.


----------



## Pauljenny

Linda said:


> We are parked up in Gibraleon aire to service the van.  It was so wam yesterday we sat around chatting but today at raining - there is an outside launderette nearby so we're going to spend a happy hour or so parked outside Dia supermarket.
> 
> Heading inland after that.



Thanks, Linda.
You kindly sent the rain over to us. Much needed, we were down to a week's supply, in the cisterns.

Hope to catch up with you all, when we get back from lush, exotic Tyneside.


----------



## Stanski

*NORTH SPAIN - Bilboa (Aire)*

Tues 19 Feb - on Aire off to Guggenheim tomorrow before wilding at next wherever it may be.
Have met some nice folk along the coast - hope to see othrs


----------



## Pauljenny

Stanski said:


> Tues 19 Feb - on Aire off to Guggenheim tomorrow before wilding at next wherever it may be.
> Have met some nice folk along the coast - hope to see othrs



Enjoy it..
Can you give us a weather report and comment on how full the aire is ?


----------



## Snapster

So, we spent a few days travelling across Northern Spain from St Jean Pied Le Port ( start of the Camino de Santiago) to the middle of Portugal. Stayed in a couple of nice aires, the last one South of Porto, but weren’t too impressed with the area, so back in Spain, currently on the coast at Sanxenxo. Off to Santiago and Fisterre tomorrow for a few days, hoping to walk some of the Pilgrims way. 
Lovely and sunny here but no sign of any other motorhomes! 
I guess Santiago will be a little busier.


----------



## Pauljenny

Snapster said:


> So, we spent a few days travelling across Northern Spain from St Jean Pied Le Port ( start of the Camino de Santiago) to the middle of Portugal. Stayed in a couple of nice aires, the last one South of Porto, but weren’t too impressed with the area, so back in Spain, currently on the coast at Sanxenxo. Off to Santiago and Fisterre tomorrow for a few days, hoping to walk some of the Pilgrims way.
> Lovely and sunny here but no sign of any other motorhomes!
> I guess Santiago will be a little busier.



Hope it's fair for you.
It's a gob smacking experience, just sit on the steps of the church, looking at the faces of the pilgrims as they take the final steps of a long and hard journey.
We envy their beliefs and certainty.


----------



## Vickywok

After a windy few nights at Almerimar we googled along through the Cabo de Gata. It is very beautiful stopped at San Jose in the municipal car park a fair few vans but no more than 15 mostly French.
We stopped at all the little towns along the coast but we didn't stop overnight. 
Our favourite potential overnight was rodalquilar playa just stunning but the wind was 40mph so sadly we moved on. 

We are now on the edge of Mojacar. Doesn't appear to be a problem parking up overnight.
 We are at Macenas it's really not that busy which surprised us. Mostly French and German vans.

The weather is glorious today no wind and 21c. 
Loving life. 
Next housekeeping water and cassette emptying any suggestions? 
Happy travels all


----------



## Pauljenny

*Algarve, west coast.*

We have motorhome mates arriving soon. East of Faro is pretty crammed,along the coast.
Can anyone comment on the situation further west?..
Ps. 
If someone is coming this way, can they bring us a small pack of simple Bio washing powder, for our cassette?
Long shot, but we could get lucky?


----------



## Compo

*spain*

moored up at ronda


----------



## Pauljenny

Aire at Estoi.... Inland from Faro.
Just passing on a comment that the aire is quite good, apart from grey water emptying for big vans.
Nice traditional town, not too touristy. Worth a visit.
Roman ruins and a mock Versailles palace, to see.


----------



## Pauljenny

I read that they plan to site 14 small aires along the N124, between Silves and Alcoutim.
To ease the pressure on the coast, cater for motorhomers who prefer countryside to resorts and bring trade to rural settlements... When?.. T.B.A..

Our Mayor has organised large parking bays , suitable for.motorhomes, beside the N270, about 800 metres to the east of Santa Catarina. By the bus stop.. 5 busses a day pass by from Tavira... Except weekends... They rarely stop.
He's still talking about putting a proper aire in... Amanha,  ( that's the Portuguese version of mañana... But not so urgent...).


----------



## Pauljenny

*Manta Rota.. East Algarve*

Dropped in for a visit, this morning. Like a ghost town.
Very few folk around. Vans leaving and arriving at the aire .
Half a dozen vans parked up on the carpark... In spite of fresh new signs saying they are prohibited.
Lovely beach, though.


----------



## jacquigem

Pauljenny said:


> Dropped in for a visit, this morning. Like a ghost town.
> Very few folk around. Vans leaving and arriving at the aire .
> Half a dozen vans parked up on the carpark... In spite of fresh new signs saying they are prohibited.
> Lovely beach, though.



Hi Paul, we are on the camperstop at Gale , arrived Monday lucky that 10 vans had left probably french sorting out their pensions, a few spaces still available . We are planning first trip up the west coast , mixture of wilding and camperstops ideally . Any must stops that you can recommend ?


----------



## jacquigem

Yeah thats where we are now , looking forward to tomorrows delivery of piri piri chicken and red wine. Have you been up or down west coast ?


----------



## jacquigem

Yan or Jan ? still here , but day off today


----------



## REC

Pauljenny said:


> We have motorhome mates arriving soon. East of Faro is pretty crammed,along the coast.
> Can anyone comment on the situation further west?..
> Ps.
> If someone is coming this way, can they bring us a small pack of simple Bio washing powder, for our cassette?
> Long shot, but we could get lucky?



Did you get your bio washing powder? Is simple a make or just a basic supermarket box? We are coming out next week but only to central Portugal (near Serta) if it helps? Maybe someone is coming this way then on to you?
Ruth


----------



## jacquigem

Yeah been in 31degrees ! whats good about Tomar ?


----------



## Pauljenny

jacquigem said:


> Hi Paul, we are on the camperstop at Gale , arrived Monday lucky that 10 vans had left probably french sorting out their pensions, a few spaces still available . We are planning first trip up the west coast , mixture of wilding and camperstops ideally . Any must stops that you can recommend ?



Depends on how far you plan to go up the West coast. The National Park is a little touchy about overnight parking, especially if there's more than a couple of vans wildcamping.
Monte Clerigo is nice, good restaurant and bars.. Check with the bars about overnighting
Aljezur , behind the market is interesting.
If you're going further north.  Porto Covo, Lagoa da povoa .. Etc etc.
Check out the POIs, as things change every year.


----------



## Pauljenny

REC said:


> Did you get your bio washing powder? Is simple a make or just a basic supermarket box? We are coming out next week but only to central Portugal (near Serta) if it helps? Maybe someone is coming this way then on to you?
> Ruth



Thanks, Ruth.
Lee and Linda's travelling stores brought us enough to get us back to Blighty, bless 'em..
Plus an excellent bottle of Adnams beer.


----------



## REC

Adams ghostship is Dave's favourite! Brewery a few miles from our home.
Glad you got sorted!


----------



## sonic650

*Time it to tour*



moonshadow said:


> As there are quite a few of us wandering around the Iberian Peninsula, chasing the weather,just thought it would be nice to have a thread for saying where we are and any recommendations for stopovers🛏/sights to see/places to eator drinkand maybe meet up:blah:


Hi to all,
My wife and I touring Northern Spain at the moment
Tumblr
My scribblings of our travels so far


----------



## Pauljenny

Can't open your link. I'm afraid.
Give us a brief update, eh?


----------



## iampatman

Bilbao ferry port lined up with many, many UK vans and caravans waiting for tomorrow’s ferry to Portsmouth. 

Pat


----------



## John H

iampatman said:


> Bilbao ferry port lined up with many, many UK vans and caravans waiting for tomorrow’s ferry to Portsmouth.
> 
> Pat



Hi Pat - we are in the aire above Bilbao and will be on the ferry to Portsmouth on Wednesday. Getting the bus into town tomorrow to see what the place has to offer - other than the Guggenheim, which we can see from up here. Have a good crossing.


----------



## REC

Parked for night at Mirador de la presa overlooking puente de Alcantara. Loads of wildcamping available in the parkland around it. There is a campsite up here but it's closed. Haven't seen a soul not even walkers. Came from Portugal from Castello Branco via a beautiful road through mountainous countryside on N240 to Spain.


First parkup then moved to better view!


----------



## rockape

Pauljenny said:


> We have motorhome mates arriving soon. East of Faro is pretty crammed,along the coast.
> Can anyone comment on the situation further west?..
> Ps.
> If someone is coming this way, can they bring us a small pack of simple Bio washing powder, for our cassette?
> Long shot, but we could get lucky?


long shit or long shot, my eyesight is bad.


----------



## REC

Stopped for lunch by another reservoir near valdecanas. Decided to stay as so peaceful! Got view of snow on the mountains, bright blue water, birds and wild flowers!


----------



## Pauljenny

Looking like we'll be stuck in Santa Catarina for another couple of weeks.
Jenny, the driver is getting over a dose of Shingles.

Looking forward to visiting Jerez de los Caballeros, north of Seville.


----------



## Pauljenny

After just a a month short of 20 years, spending 6 months in a 6 metre van and overwintering in a cottage on The Algarve, We had to say goodbye to our beloved Bentley Indigo. 

A large truck is taking it back to Derby, Where it's builder, Richard, works for a small dealership.
We hope to keep in touch here... And on 't other side.
We shall be spending longer periods down here.
Anyone passing by , with or without problems, is welcome to contact us.
If we can help in any way, we will.
Even if  it's helping you  clear the odd bottle of booze, if you have payload problems.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Paul and Jenny, a sad day I’m sure to say goodbye to you’re pride and joy. Like you’ve said though, have got lots of many happy memories of being on the road with so many different places you have seen ( If we get to see half of what you have,we’ll be well pleased) Anyway, on a happy note, we are both so glad we met you both when we did. Glad you are also going to spend a bit more time here . As our neighbours With or without van I’m sure you’ll be seeing more of us, better get some more stock in !!!  Catch up soon. All the best G& T. X for Jenny


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

*Obidos*

Arrived yesterday afternoon and parked up on free large car park right next to the beautiful walled village of Obidos. Had a cuppa and ventured in, Wow what a stunning little place, walked around the lovely narrow streets then had a glass of red wine outside to finish at a friendly little bar & Restaurant. Car park was lovely and quiet so slept well, only 4 other French vans all huddled next to each other so we picked the far corner  Well recommend the place , best to look round early morning or evening when most of the tourists have gone, gets very busy..


----------



## Pauljenny

View attachment 71708
Santa Catarina. 
Rush hour, 11am
Reason for visiting.. ?


----------



## Pauljenny

I was going to post a picture of a frosted schooner of  beer,
But supped it too quickly.
I'll  just have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

*Nazaré*

So,we left Obidos later this morning and headed for the coast via Caldas da Rainha,Foz do Arelho, Sao Martinho do Porto then finally to Nazaré. Very nice scenic coast run through some pretty little villages till we reached Nazaré. Parked almost in centre but place was pretty busy with lots of tourists so had lunch in a pleasant restaurant just off the front. Then went up in cable car and walked down to the lighthouse overlooking North beach, stunning 360 deg. views. Then walked back down to centre and decided too many vans around so moved slightly north to a lovely spot on cliffs for the night.


----------



## Pauljenny

Stoppit. Gary,
You're making our feet itch, but bringing back such lovely memories.
If you get a chance to see a local bullfight.. Do so, just for the experience..
It's so much different from the barbaric Spanish ones.
Keep the reports coming.


----------



## Pauljenny

Manta Rota.. Update.
Just visited, this evening... Not a single MH on the aire.
5 vans parked, just outside the main capark, now marked by , P. Parking signs,saying except for motorhomes..
I wonder if that will change, in Autumn...?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

*Tomar*

So, what a lovely night we had in Nazaré all could be heard we’re the waves crashing in. Had a good walk on the beach first thing this morning couple of fisherman and one old fisherman with a dog. Went and had a word with him and he was bass fishing with a long line with feathers. Asked him if he’d caught anything and he pulled out a nice bass, remember for next time to bring my rods.. Just arrived at Tomar and have settled into the old campsite which is now free of charge with water, waste disposal grey and black and free cold showers, very nice spot indeed with private spots to park grass etc.


----------



## Pauljenny

Travelling down ..?
There's loads of information on this thread.. 
Anyone about at present. ?


----------



## REC

In Portugal for next few months...could do with a bit of sunshine rather than clouds and heavy frost. But it will come soon! Near Serta ...thanks for bumping the thread, Pauljenny. It does have loads of info and bears rereading. 
If you have a little while ...


----------



## groyne

Just pulled into Chateauroux for the night. Had a day in Paris yesterday, a lot of walking as most of the metro is affected by strikes.
Heading to Les Eyzies des Tayac tomorrow to look at cave paintings.


----------



## vindiboy

Just arrived at Faro island, several vans here but about fifty over the causeway at the end of the airport runway squat. Weather OK but a bit over cast today still warm though great surf today lots of folks out riding it.


----------



## groyne

Are you heading to Nazare? There's a nice little wave to surf apparently. Hoping it's firing in March when we get there.


----------



## Pauljenny

We're up in the hills, NE of Faro.
The foul weather hasn't arrived, but it's 10 degrees and more of a heavy mist, rather than the expected drizzle.


----------



## REC

Where do you stay in Nazare? We have only been in the car but would like to visit in the motorhome...have memories of very narrow streets and poor parking!


----------



## Pauljenny

I've bumped a thread giving details of a website regarding a scheme to welcome Motorhomers to the Algarve.
Hope it's useful.


----------



## oppy

Pauljenny said:


> I've bumped a thread giving details of a website regarding a scheme to welcome Motorhomers to the Algarve.
> Hope it's useful.


Paul, what do you mean by bumped?


----------



## Biggarmac

In Alicanti province till 24th Jan.  Then making my way slowly towards Portugal.  Frosty mornings and cool nights here.  Glad the gas heating is working.⁰


----------



## Pauljenny

oppy said:


> Paul, what do mean by bumped........
> 
> 
> There's a very helpful website showing Aires and  places, where motorhomes are welcome, Alas, not necessarily on that perfect beach , between someone's expensive holiday accommodation and the sea....
> 
> It's ..
> 
> VisitAlgarve -Algarve Promotional Website
> Search
> > HOMEPAGE > BE INSPIRED > MOTORHOME
> Algarve Motorhome Support Network
> 
> Located in the extreme southwest of Europe and along the south of Portugal, the Algarve region enjoys a pleasant climate with mild winters and temperate summers, and is famous for its year-round light and sunshine. Its proximity to the ocean and mountains, coupled with its rich natural and cultural assets, give the Algarve's landscape a one-of-a-kind beauty. In addition to some of the world's most gorgeous and welcoming beaches, its authentic cuisine, handicrafts and folklore are among the local customs you can also enjoy during your stay here.
> Landscapes of rare beauty can be found throughout the Algarve. For this reason, travelling by motorhome is a fantastic way to enjoy local hospitality and learn about the region's secrets.
> 
> Come visit this region and take advantage of the spaces that the Algarve Motorhome Support Network has to offer!
> 
> More information and useful contacts: www.autocaravanalgarve.com
> 
> Algarve Motorhome Support Network
> 
> asdsa - Camping and Caravan Sites
> 
> asdsa - Rural Camping and Caravan Sites
> 
> asdsa - Motorhome Service Areas
> Hope this helps.


----------

